#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-02
<nigelb> where is everyone today ...
<nigelb> no dholbach or dpm
<sense> Holidays?
<sense> and DebConf is currently going on, although it is mostly attended by the American part of our community, I think.
<sense> Jorge is there for sure.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: nursing a bad hangover? ;)
<nigelb> sense: ^^ :D
<sense> nigelb: See! Daniel is here today.
<nigelb> sense: yeah jorge, doctormo, and maco are there.
<sense> Jorge had to leave early at GUADEC for DebConf.
<sense> and some rest, probably ;)
<nigelb> dholbach: I did wonder if you were on leave :D
<dholbach> nigelb: no, not at all
<dholbach> nigelb: on leave?
<nigelb> dholbach: heh, you were late ;)
<dholbach> nigelb: are you my boss now?
<dholbach> working for too many bosses in here
<nigelb> dholbach: LOL
<nigelb> dholbach: I just wanted to get your idea of what exactly you wanted us to do for UGJ
 * nigelb didn't want to fill your overstuffed mailbox
<dholbach> nigelb: ask folks to participate in operation cleansweep as part of local packaging or bug jams
<nigelb> dholbach: just like bugs, another part of it right?
<dholbach> yeah or of packaging
<nigelb> ok, awesome.  I'll write up something tonight
<nigelb> in other news, I just got venue confirmation for a local bug jam as part of UGJ :)
<nigelb> vish: if you're not having a bug jam in cbe, come over to bangalore for a weekend and jam with us :)
<dholbach> yooohooo
<popey> Morning all!
<nigelb> morning popey, randa_ :)
<randa_> hi nigelb :)
<nigelb> randa: heh, your nick looks better without the _ :)
<randa> nigelb: thanks but it is registered I think :/ it's asking me for a password that I dont have
<dholbach> hola randa
<dholbach> hey popey
<randa> hi dholbach
<duanedesign> 1/8
<duanedesign> oops :P
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dholbach> hola dpm!
<dholbach> dpm: ¡COGE EL AVE!
<dpm> haha
<dpm> how's everyone doing?
 * dholbach had a fantastic WE
 * nigelb too
<dpm> awesome :)
<dpm> me too, glad to be back home after Prague and The Hague
 * vish wonders if nigelb has short-term amnesia ;)
<nigelb> vish: huh?
<nigelb> vish: what? why?
<vish> nigelb: we discussed the same UGJ yesterday probably around the same time :p
<dholbach> nigelb: I'll blog about ugj+cleansweep myself now
<nigelb> vish: I was reminding you
<nigelb> vish: probaly if I bug you enough, I might convince you to come :D
 * dholbach → lunch + back to home desk
<czajkowski> aloha
 * nigelb waves to czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> just popping in and gone in a wee bit
<czajkowski> we've a bank holiday over here
<dpm> nice
<dpm> hi czajkowski
<paultag_> Morning, all
<dholbach> james_w: shame I couldn't give you the coordinates in time on saturday :)
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> it sounded like fun
<dholbach> it definitely was
<dholbach> james_w: can you block 'ying' from !ubuntudevelopers?
<james_w> done
<dholbach> I mean there's nothing wrong with adult toys but it might be a bit off topic in that group :-P
<dholbach> james_w: gracias
<highvoltage> good morning!
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> kim0, just give me a min, gonna be a few late
<jono> wrapping a call
<kim0> jono: tyt
<jono> kim0, sorry bit delayed, forgot I had not installed mumble on my new box
<jono> one sec
<kim0> okie
<kim0> jono: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-cloud-portal
<jono> kim0, http://uds.recreantview.org/foo
<jono> dholbach, free now if you want to get started?
<nigelb> paultag: what was that about?
<jono> LOL, I love how Sam Varghese accuses Mark and I of spin
<jono> the irony is beautiful
<nigelb> jono: that guy is so shameless
<nigelb> I still haven't met him but he seems notorious
<jono> nigelb, it is stunning
<jono> he peddles controversy under the banner of journalism
<jono> he is a snake
<nigelb> I know
<nigelb> I read about his comments after a few confs
<dholbach> jono: let's do it
<jono> dholbach, sure, one sec, wrapping an email
<doctormo> hey jono
<doctormo> nigelb: Well this whole thing is a controversy out of nothing much. Talking to people here at DebConf. I understand where it's come from though. Is Sam a gnome guy or a media guy?
<sense> jono: Received my mail about the livestream?
<nigelb> doctormo: he claims to be media.  definitely not gnome guy
<jcastro> jono: got time for a quick catch up?
<sense> Jono the Acolyte ftw!
<jono> jcastro, on the phone, can I ping you soon
<jono> dholbach, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-maverick-alpha-3.html
<jcastro> jono: yep, I have a talk in 4 hours, and mark's is in 3 hours, before then would be ideal I think
<jono> jcastro, cool, when I wrap with dholbach I will ping you
<jcastro> jono: I am on conf wifi so if I don't respond feel free to ring me up
<paultag> nigelb: humm?
<nigelb> paultag: the facebook comment... I didn't understand what you meant
<nigelb> dholbach: poke? got a min?
<dholbach> nigelb: in a call
<paultag> nigelb: Haha, it's what you say when you "sult" ( Insult ) someone
<dholbach> nigelb: can you tell me how I can help and I get back to you in a bit?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll PM ya :)
<dholbach> alright, calling it a day
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
<doctormo> maco: Say it on IRC
<maco> doctormo: i just heard an ubuntu machine boot
<maco> doctormo: what the heck client are you usiing? looks funny
<doctormo> maco: Empathy
<maco> oh
<doctormo> maco: It's a really messed up irc client
<maco> doctormo: doesnt appear to highlight at all... ok those menus youre showing me are really odd
<doctormo> maco: type something to me now and watcht the screen
<maco> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> maco: This IRC client won't do whois either, as well as not being able to logon to the SERV
<pleia2> doctormo: we're considering putting the lernid config file up on ubuntu-owl.org, I can just toss that in the bzr thing you have on lp and request a merge, right? do we have the ubuntu-owl docroot set up to automatically pull the branch or is it manual?
<doctormo> pleia2: You can grab the lp branch for the website I think and then request a merge.
<pleia2> great
<doctormo> I don't _think_ it's automatic yet (the part about putting it online) but there is a gcfunction which makes it a single button to publish.
<pleia2> ok, we'll I'll get the file committed and we can take it from there
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jcastro> popey: wow, so much for that channel
<doctormo> jcastro: channel?
<popey> haha
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> http://debconf10.debconf.org/
<jcastro> can you spread the word on the live streams? Mark is talking about unity and I am talking about collaboration between the projects
<maco> jcastro: did you think you saw popey in one of the photos during last nigiht's slideshow too?
<jcastro> http://penta.debconf.org/dc10_schedule/day_2010-08-02.en.html
<jcastro> ^^^
<popey> wut wut wuy?
<jcastro> maco: I have visions of popey appearing everywhere.
<jcastro> I had a bagel and I thought I could see his face in the bagel.
<sense> jcastro: You did keep it, right?
<jcastro> no, it was delicious
<sense> aww, it could have become a relic, attracting thousands of visitors each year, but you ate it!
<jcastro> I don't want to deify him
<sense> He isn't worthy?
<jcastro> he's amazing, but he's not like, muad'dib or something, heh
<vish> Dune!
<sense> Don't know it!
<vish> sense: its the star wars of old timers ;p
<jcastro> I've been reading it since I left for this trip of doom.
<sense> Trip of Doom is?
<maco> jcastro: doom? being outside of flyover country is doom?
<jcastro> sprint/guadec/debconf
<sense> ah
<maco> ahhh
<sense> ahhhhhh
<sense> The poor guy will need a quite long holiday after DebConf.
<jcastro> I will face my fear, I will let it pass through me.
<jcastro> </dune>
<doctormo> The spice is the bloody worm.
<doctormo> < northern dune
<doctormo> jcastro: I'll do it in person, it's funnier that way.
<sense> Hurray! The GTK+ compilation has arrived in the -doc mode at long last!
<sense> My system is supposed to be quadcore!
<sense> And GTK+ is unbroken again! GNOME Panel works.
<Technoviking> jcastro: For he is the Kumquat Häagen-Dazs </dune>
<vish> sense: lol! we everyone contributes , that doesnt solve the 1% problem ;)
<vish> err! , s/we/if
<sense> vish: Sssh, don't tell the rest! As long as more people will contribute I'm fine with it!
<vish> sense: yup, there are a lot of people just talking/ranting than contributing  :)
 * vish wonders why Michael Meeks' blog/daily-report is on the gnome planet o.0
<vish> everyday , a post titled <Date>,<Day>  weird, boring.. ;p
<sense> Aww, paper cuts down to 44 new ones. I should have helped keeping that number at 10.
<sense> Darn the descriptions! :P
<czajkowski> so how is everyone today ?
<sense> Wasted half the day on compiling and testing a few lines of code, but it still isn't working properly. :S
<czajkowski> :(
<sense> It takes so damn long for GTK+ to compile.
<sense> It's much easier to test Python.
<sense> Why can't we run C interpreted! :P
<sense> The Debconf streaming isn't perfect, quite some stuttering.
<sense> I guess jcastro is now up at Debconf?
<czajkowski> aye I'd say so
<czajkowski> poor c13:55 < paultag> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-609695/+merge/31227
<czajkowski>  bah
<sense> go jcastro!
<JanC> <sense> Why can't we run C interpreted! :P
<JanC> you can...
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-03
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> buenos días, dpm
<dpm> hola ara! Ya estás de vuelta?
<ara> dpm, me temo que sí :(
<dpm> :) bueno, fue todo bien?
<dpm> and good morning everyone!
<ara> dpm, muy bien, muy bien
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: hey there
<nigelb> morning ara, dpm and czajkowski :)
<ara> hey nigelb!
<dpm> morning nigelb
<nigelb> dpm: somone I met at the local ubuntu hour was very keen on working with fonts.
<nigelb> I'll send him your way soon :)
<nigelb> fonts =  fonts for localization
<dpm> nigelb, ok sounds good :)
<sense> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola ara - back again?
<dholbach> ara: how was your trip? :)
<ara> hey dholbach, yes, back again. It was very nice :)
 * dholbach hugs ara
 * ara hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> ara: did you bring the rain to Berlin or was it somebody else? :)
 * ara is not guilty 
<sense> As long as it stays in Berlin...
<dholbach> well, it's more drizzling than raining :)
<ara> I am happy with it, it was too hot in Spain :)
<czajkowski> ara: you should move to Ireland, definately not too hot
<czajkowski> so GUADEC in Berlin next year
<dholbach> czajkowski: ccm was involved in the discussions there :)
<czajkowski> ahh :)
<sense> I was speculating with someone whether the next GUADEC would be in Brazil next year, but then I realised there was an E in GUADEC and everything made sense again.
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning sense
<dholbach> hey dpm
<sense> good morning dpm
<sense> Spain (and Portugal), I think, is the only country in the EU with a proper summer right now.
<sense> Typical.
<nigelb> sense: e?
<sense> nigelb: We have some sun here as well, but of course Spain and Portugal are having the real summer temperatures. I think they stole it from us, we had warmer weather a few weaks ago as well!
<sense> Wait, nigelb: shouldn't you be in bed right now?
<nigelb> sense: Its lunch time!
<sense> ah, time zone the other way around
<nigelb> sense: I was asking about the "E in GUADEC"
<sense> Of course, it's the oriental.
<sense> nigelb: GNOME Users' And Developers' EUROPEAN Conference
<nigelb> ah, European :D
 * nigelb waves to dholbach 
<sense> Brazil was a European possession a while ago, but certainly not anymore.
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> sense: don't get kicked :D
<nigelb> sense: its like suggesting USA "used to be european" :p
<sense> nigelb: I didn't say it was European, I said Europeans claimed it as their possession!
<nigelb> sense: lol
<sense> You can't really say that India was British either, it has always been Indian. But it was a British possession for a while, absurdly.
<nigelb> heh
<sense> nigelb: Because otherwise that would mean your ancestors were British!
<sense> and that Mayalayam is a former British language, like Welsh
<nigelb> sense: that would be extremely funny
<nigelb> especially even hearing Malayalam being pronounced with a British accent :D
<sense> ah! swapped the l and the y
<nigelb> haha, its a palindrome!
<sense> nigelb: Posh Malayalam! :P
<sense> nigelb: practise it for the next UDS!
<sense> You'll sure get sponsored, I'd reckon.
<nigelb> I certainly hope I get sponsored.
<sense> nigelb: What's the furthest place you've been outside India?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck is on tonight
<sense> czajkowski: Yeah, I'm poking some extra people today about that.
<czajkowski> sense: good stuff
<sense> czajkowski: We do have open forums right now! We just need to get used to communicating in an open way. It is a sign of improvement though we're now there.
<czajkowski> sense: indeed
<czajkowski> it's also good to see some teams who never used team reports or not done any in a long time back on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204#Ubuntu LoCo Teams
<sense> yeah
<sense> Your efforts are showing some results.
<czajkowski> not mine
<czajkowski> others
<sense> your as in plural
<czajkowski> I just poke/prod
<czajkowski> ahh ye :)
<sense> The English language can be limiting sometimes. ;)
<czajkowski> ye is you plural
<czajkowski> it's old english but used
<sense> useful
<czajkowski> I'm full of useless stuff :)
<czajkowski> right
<sense> Now lets see if the teams will stick to the reports for the two years.
<czajkowski> time to drive the princess(sister) to work and then drive back to Limerick.  Offline for next few hours
<sense> ok
<sense> czajkowski: You're her personal driver?
<czajkowski> I am today,  I drove her up to Drogheda last night
<nigelb> sense: lol, can't you make out from what she calls here sister? ;)
<nigelb> s/here/her
<czajkowski> as we had a bank holiday over here so traffic was mental and I'd get there a lot quicker driving than she would using busses and trains
<sense> ah
<czajkowski> <--- Gone
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey vish
<vish> dholbach: hey! :)
 * popey wonders if doctormo has seen debian bug 591453
<ubot2> Debian bug 591453 in conquest "conqoper: expletives in error message" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/591453
<vish> popey: seems like it was filed after doctormo's blog :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> there's an older bug about it too
<popey> debian bug 338208
<ubot2> Debian bug 338208 in conquest "Cannot initialize universe" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/338208
<popey> which mentions the message
<popey> thing is though that code pre-dates ubuntu by some considerable margin
<nigelb> who owns a mac here? is there quick time for linux?
<jussi> nigelb: I have a mac at home, what do you need?
<jussi> macbook, to be precise
<nigelb> jussi: is there a way to play quicktime?
<jussi> nigelb: in linux?
<nigelb> sigh.  the questions I get asked being the only "linux guy" at work
<nigelb> jussi: yeah. mediubuntu will do?
<jussi> nigelb: ubuntu-restricted-extras should have what you need iirc
<jussi> !quicktime
<ubot2> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * nigelb hugs jussi :)
<jussi> :)
<czajkowski> Back
<AlanBell> Forwards
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> So, scarry day today
<paultag> it's been two years - 6 days from my Ubuntu Membership
<paultag> just got my 6 day's notice that I will expire
<popey> click the button to renew it :)
<paultag> popey: well I can't just do that
<popey> yes you can
<paultag> popey: that cheepens the whole thing
<popey> thats what everyone does
<paultag> popey: I'm writing up a blog post about where I was, where I am now and where I want to be :)
<popey> its "the way"
<paultag> popey: then I'll renew
<paultag> popey: I feel that the whole reason to renew is to get you to think about it
<popey> would you like me to remove you from ~ubuntumembers? :D
<paultag> hahaha, oh noes!
<popey> I'm helpful like that
<paultag> :P
<czajkowski> popey: please don't we kinda need him on the loco council, he's kinda useful
<paultag> Oh gee. Glad I can slave away
<popey> "kinda"
<popey> :)
<popey> nice backhander there :)
<paultag> haha
<paultag> I love backhanded comments
<nigelb> "kinda" - I agree popey.  Nice backhand.
 * popey hugs paultag and czajkowski 
<paultag> Oh that's a good backhanded comment for just learning how to do it nigelb
<popey> luncheronny!
 * paultag hugs popey 
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> hugs
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<paultag> so much loving'
<paultag> it's like the circle of friends up in hurrr
<czajkowski> popey: I hope you feel like that later when I finish emailing again :)
<czajkowski> paultag: ^^^^^
 * paultag sighs
<paultag> more emails?
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> paultag: did you read carla's article about the gnome contributions thingy?
<paultag> I'm staying far away from that flame war
<nigelb> she does give us a backhand about the whole hugging thing
<paultag> Hahaha
<paultag> I'm not reading it
<paultag> I read the first one
<czajkowski> nigelb: link?
<paultag> and that was enough. I was so done with it
<nigelb> she's written well actually.  I liked it
<nigelb> http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-07-30-028-35-OS-CY-UB
<paultag> it's flame / troll bait
<nigelb> paultag: haha, not this one
<paultag> don't take it, fisheys
<nigelb> Who else besides Ubuntu welcomes everyone, and tries to maintain a sane, friendly community? My favorite distribution is Debian, but no way will I ever try to be contributor. If I were an ace coder I would rather eat dog doo than try to become a kernel contributor. Life is too short to waste living in a flame-proof suit. There are a lot of FOSS projects that build rational, productive communities. But none of them are as big as Ubuntu, a
<nigelb> direct quote from her ^^
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> Debian can be a bit harsh
<paultag> they need a CoC and some hugs
<nigelb> "In my grumpier moments their relentlessly positive, cult-like Kumbaya-or-else approach makes me want to turn the hose on them" - a backhand for the hugging and all the love :p
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> Kumbaya-or-else, awesome
<nigelb> haha
 * jussi hugs debian
<jussi> and in regards to the whole "we dont contribute back to gnome" thing, last time I heard they were not accepting our patches...
<paultag> another stat i'd care to look at:
<paultag> lines of code per person
<paultag> Red Hat is a huge company, Canonical is smaller
<paultag> and the desktop folks are even smaller then that
<paultag> so 16% might be fewer lines / person at RH
<nigelb> also, we tend to give patches than commit code
<nigelb> (and they tend to reject the patches)
<nigelb> oh no! we're getting sucked int the argument.
 * paultag walks away
<paultag> before I nick back to crabbytag
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I thought paultag was synonymous with crabytag :p
<paultag> should be :P
<jussi> hehe
<paultag> last night my neck was *killing* me
<nigelb> (strange! I got the spelling right)
 * jussi is hoping his internets get fixored today
<paultag> and so I was being quite crabby to folks in ubt-team
<paultag> so stlsaint told me to nick to crabbytag :)
 * nigelb is happy he's out then
 * paultag 's not
<paultag> we need more senior members
<paultag> we lost a few
<nigelb> czajkowski: liked the article? ;)
<czajkowski> nigelb: pretty interested
<czajkowski> I've read a few of her articles and tbh, they are usually bashing someone in canonical so it's weird reading it from this point
<nhandler> The Global Jam is at the end of August, right? If so, why is the Global Jam on loco.ubuntu.com setup for September 27-29 ?
<czajkowski> eh
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/195/detail/
<czajkowski> no it's not.....
<czajkowski> AUGUST
<nhandler> czajkowski: If I click the button to add my own team's event, the Begin box only lets me select September 27-29
<nhandler> Hmm...Strange. A refresh fixed that
<czajkowski> nhandler: you seeing things :p
<czajkowski> nhandler: so in total this month, how many reports V last month ?
<nhandler> I'm too young to be going crazy ;)
<nhandler> czajkowski: I don't know. I can get you that info in a few minuts. Do you just care about loco teams?
<paultag> morning nhandler
<czajkowski> nhandler: yup loco teams, I think all of the boards bar CC and asia Board did team reports
<nhandler> czajkowski: Well, not really. There were a few others that didn't. There are also some other teams in the community that are not doing them
<nhandler> Hey paultag
<nhandler> czajkowski: For LoCo teams, it was 17 compared to 14 last month
<czajkowski> that's better
 * dholbach → lunch
<czajkowski> ohh excellent idea
 * dpm quick lunch
<sense> I'm always so happy when I've got stuff working; and then I break it.
<sense> or something else breaks because of my stuff.
<nigelb> ok, time for dinner and home.. catch y'all later :)
<dpm> enjoy nigelb!
<sense> Woot! A table is suddenly 20,000 pixels high and 1,800 pixels wide and I have no idea how it got that big!
<dholbach> hey jono
<czajkowski> jono: ello
<doctormo> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> doctormo: hi
<sense> hello doctormo, jono
<jono> hey all :)
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dpm
<dholbach> jono: new LD release is out, we had to cowboy a fix in and discovered some new issues, but there's lots of good stuff in there
<jono> dholbach, nice!
<dholbach> jono: https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+milestone/0.2.14
<popey> \o/
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> dholbach: does indeed rock!
<dholbach> it was more like cjohnston, rww, daker, doctormo, mhall119 and nhandler rocked :)
<dholbach> I rocked a little bit too :)
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<popey> \o/ team
<jono> dpm, logging in now
<dpm> jono, ok!
<popey> shouldn't "Teams without country" in http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ be "Teams without continent"?
<popey> UK is under that category yet UK _is_ a country
<czajkowski> well why aren't Ireland and UK under Europe?
<dholbach> popey: does the team have a country set?
<dholbach> popey: all countries have a continent set, I did that manually :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: but shouldn't uk and ireland be under europe anyways?
<dholbach> the countries are
<dholbach> the LD has no way of knowing which country a TEAM is responsible for or active in
<dholbach> so you need to set that
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<dholbach> Location:	 None Specified
<dholbach> Languages:	 None Specified
<cjohnston> dholbach: is there anyway of getting the continents set somehow to be in the branch so that when we download its there?
<popey> ahhh
<popey> i cant edit that
<popey> should I be able to as I'm loco-council?
<czajkowski> I cant edit ireland either
<dholbach> popey: I thought so, if not, please file a bug
<dholbach> cjohnston: as reference I used wikipedia
<dholbach> cjohnston: no, there's no way to do that right now - if you want that functionality, please file a bug
<dholbach> but I doubt I have time to work on it
<cjohnston> {% if is_admin %}<a class="sub-nav-item" href="{% url team-edit team.lp_name %}" title="{% trans "Edit team details" %}">{% trans "Edit team details" %}</a>{% endif %}
<cjohnston> So the link only shows if your admin
<czajkowski> jono: LoCo council meeting on TONIGHT https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<czajkowski> popey: it seems there is no edit button on the page
<czajkowski> poked ebel in -ie to edit ireland
 * popey files a bug
<popey> bug 613057
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613057 in loco-directory "no edit button for members of loco council (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613057
<dpm_> wohoo!, back from massive computer breakage
<dpm_> the joys of running the development version
<czajkowski> nigelb: ping
<czajkowski> jono: ping pong my dear
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<paultag> czajkowski: oi, it's today :)
<czajkowski> aye I said that....
<paultag> 12:11:30 < czajkowski> jono: LoCo council meeting on TONIGHT
<paultag> czajkowski: even in caps :)
<czajkowski> today is tonight for some of us my dear
<paultag> not where jon[o] is
<paultag> :P
<pleia2> yeah it's still morning here :)
<paultag> just past noon here
<czajkowski> sense: PING!
<sense> jono: I pushed the social livestream code to <https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sense/sociaal/sociaal>. It is a WordPress plugin, and far from stable, but if you really want you can take a look at it.
<jono> czajkowski, hey
<jono> sense, nice!
<czajkowski> jono: meeting on later, any items you'd liek to add, short meeting so a good time to bring things up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<jono> czajkowski, I don't really have anything to add, thanks for the update though
<czajkowski> ok
<sense> czajkowski: Idea! Ubuntu EU as the Ubuntu US of Europe! Get a Ubuntu version of the EU! ;)
 * paultag grumbles
<sense> Would be useful, though, to make other European LoCos aware of their services and maybe also to clarify the way the LoCoCouncil looks to/certifies teams like Ubuntu EU.
<paultag> the -us system is so far messed up
<sense> (considering Ubuntu US, Ubuntu IN and other Ubuntu LargeCountry)
<paultag> I don't think we should model anything after us
<czajkowski> sense: the USA mentoring thingy doesnt work as far as I can see
<czajkowski> I've had 2 teams mail me in the last 2 weeks saying not going gor approved as they dont do anything
<pleia2> ouch :(
<paultag> Well hey now
<pleia2> we only mentor teams that want help
<sense> That's a shame.
<paultag> that's what we're looking for
<sense> czajkowski: But do you think the idea of mentoring a LoCo is a good one?
<paultag> We can help if we need, but people don't care enough to make themself as inactive
<pleia2> they come to us when they want assistance, we don't drag them through the steps of approval if people there aren't active
<paultag> its good if we can help them, but if they don't want to do anything, it's on them
<czajkowski> sense: you're asking me in the middle of a meeting when I'm trying to run a meeting
<czajkowski> can you catch me about this afterwards
<czajkowski> :)
<paultag> meeting recursion!
 * pleia2 sighs
<czajkowski> I know I'm good at being in multiple places, but come on :)
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<pleia2> czajkowski: that hurt
<pleia2> :(
<pleia2> I put a lot of work into US Teams, we're helping a number of teams
<czajkowski> pleia2: sorry I didnt mean it to come out that way
<sense> czajkowski: Whoops, I think I'm too easily distracted by side-paths in my mind.
 * pleia2 hugs czajkowski 
<pleia2> thanks
<czajkowski> pleia2: for me what I found, and maybe this is just the experience of 2-3 but same folks are in one team are in others and wires are getting crossed.  I'd be happier to see folks work on their own team and coming to the council (LC) if they need help
<czajkowski> not when they want to not be approved...
<czajkowski> if that makes sense ?
<paultag> I think the US Mentors should be front-line
<paultag> we can't handle helping every team with the attention needed
<czajkowski> *nods*
<sense> It is true that adding region-bound megateams would add another layer of complexity. It may be better to build a mentoring programme in the international community so all LoCos can benefit.
<pleia2> czajkowski: most of what we do is just tell people how to get forums, where their mailing lists are, the basics
<paultag> but there is a *lot* in the US that needs changed :)
<pleia2> if we need anything serious we send them to the council
<paultag> +1 pleia2
<czajkowski> *nods*
<pleia2> there have been a couple of times when wires got crossed, but that happens with every team, it's not because our project is a bad one, we're not perfect
<pleia2> but you guys are busy enough without having to answer the "where is my loco?" question for every person who drops by #ubuntu-us :)
<paultag> for sure pleia2
<czajkowski> aye so true
<sense> The LoCo-finder functionality is a useful one. ;)
<paultag> Speaking of, I need to make sure my LoCo teams for US that I was mentoring get a new mentor ( at least one of them )
<paultag> Idaho, Nebraska
<pleia2> sense: most of the people come by with "I just started using ubuntu, I heard of this loco thing, where is mine?" they don't know about ubuntu wiki, or loco directory, or anything
<paultag> I can hang on to one, but I've not heard anything from either of them
<pleia2> anyway, back to work for me :)
<czajkowski> jono: is there a bug somewhere that says the LP won't ever be translated into other languages?
<dpm_> czajkowski, I'm not sure there is a bug, but there was certainly a discussion on launchpad-users or launchpad-dev. Let me see if I can find it...
<czajkowski> dpm_: ohh you're here, tis rather late for you. thanks
<dpm_> just idling a bit :-)
<czajkowski> you over in debconf?
<czajkowski> or back home home
<sense> czajkowski: I think I could give you the bug number.
<dpm_> czajkowski, ok, here's the thread on the translation of the LP site: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05687.html
<czajkowski> dpm_: thank you
<dpm_> no worries
<akgraner> Hey all - I feel like I have been away forever :-/
<sense> akgraner: hello!
<sense> How are you?
<akgraner> sense great took some family time and haven't been available online as much (which btw isn't a bad thing)
<akgraner> sense, sounded like GUADEC was a great time for ya?
<jono> czajkowski, not that I am aware of
<czajkowski> jono: thats what I thought, but not what folks think
<jono> czajkowski, which folks?
<czajkowski> loco folks
<czajkowski> came up in health check
<czajkowski> folks think the LP will never be translated
<jono> czajkowski, raise this with dpm and he should send a statement to the community
<czajkowski> ok
<sense> akgraner: Smart idea to take some family time. ;) GUADEC sure was great. Lovely people. Different atmosphere than UDs, though.
<sense> jono: I'm one of those folks.
<sense> czajkowski, jono: The main reason why I believed it is because bug #3896 is marked as 'Won't Fix'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 3896 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad itself is not translatable in Launchpad (affects: 22) (dups: 4) (heat: 129)" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3896
<sense> Also, it was marked Low.  A bit disappointing, really.
<sense> That's the reason for my fiery comment at the bottom.
<dpm_> ok, time for dinner, see you all tomorrow!
<sense> God, having multiple, intense discussions in two different languages, in which you post very long, complex sentences and thoughts, is tiring!
<sense> it burns energy
<czajkowski> sense: *hugs*
<czajkowski> is that a long blog post written on the loco health check
<sense> czajkowski: I'm not writing a blog post today, I suppose.
<sense> czajkowski: You must be having this all days! Every day people wanting to discuss things with you!
<czajkowski> :)
<sense> How do you cope?
<sense> czajkowski: The HealthCheck was at least good because it started some furhter discussion in Ubuntu NL, and also made more people aware of your existence, the existence of IRC and the existence of the #ubuntu-locoteams IRC channel. So an evening full of win!
<czajkowski> sense: good to hear, I'll keep running the session if folks find it useful
<sense> czajkowski: I find them useful!
<sense> Except the add so much items to my ToDo list! ;)
<czajkowski> community council meeting starting over in #ubuntu-meeting
<huats> good evening everyone
<czajkowski> huats: hey
<huats> what a surprise czajkowski:)
<czajkowski> I know :p
<czajkowski> good LC meeting though
<huats> it was
<sense> Good night everyone, I'm shutting down!
<doctormo> All the ubuntu people seem to be leaving DebConf. Is anyone left now that jcastro and maco are going tonight?
<doctormo> Colin;s staying
<doctormo> Time for bed! Bye all
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> doctormo: I cant stay up for MA meeting
<czajkowski> plus I cant see any agenda for meeting
<jcastro> doctormo: mdz, robbie, keybuk, evan, doko, ccheney
<nhandler> jcastro: If you are heading back to Michigan, say hi to nixternal (he is driving up this weekend iirc)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-04
<Pendulum> doctormo: meeting?
 * nigelb waves to kim0
<nigelb> good morning :)
<jussi> what the heck! I just emailed to googles enterprise sales, and got permanent failure, on the address they gave me to send to!!! ???
 * jussi doesnt get it
<kim0> nigelb: Morning man :)
 * kim0 waves hi to everyone
<nigelb> jussi: irony :/
<kim0> gmail fails too much
<nigelb> heh
<sense> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<sense> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey sense
<nigelb> morning dpm, dholbach :)
<nigelb> and sense too
<sense> morning nigelb, dpm
<dholbach> heya nigelb
<sense> I keep trying to autocomplete 'morning', but apparently XChat doesn't recognise that nick.
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<jussi> sense: hehe, I do that often :P
<sense> jussi: But you're supposed to know how IRC works!
<sense> vishnoo!
<jussi> sense: :D
<vishnoo> sense, hey
<sense> jussi: Now I've got your attention. vishnoo has been busy with a bug concerning the default IRC server in Empathy, which was set to Freenode. But there is also the Ubuntu Server in the list of IRCs ervers.
<sense> jussi: What do we want to use?
<jussi> irc.ubuntu.com port 8000
<vish> sense, yeah , already asked about that on -irc :) , hence filed the bug
<sense> vish: OK, but then we don't want Freenode as the default IRC server in Empathy, right?
<vish> sense, well , if that is what every documentation refers to , seems ok
<sense> jussi: not 8001?
<jussi> sorry, typo.
<sense> ok
<nigelb> vish: why the nick change, vishnoo looks better :)
<sense> nigelb, vish: Yeah, use you're real name, like I did!
<sense> Professionalise your online presence.
<vish> sense: nigelb: well , my cloak is registered for vish and actually  something crashed and all my xhcat config got wiped out :/
<nigelb> lol
<sense> vish: You can register multiple nicknames to one account on Freenode.
<vish> sense: yeah , but now i'm trying to figure out what went wrong ;)
<sense> Report a bug!
 * jussi likes vish... 
<vish> :)
<vish> sense: looks like you accidentally milestoned the metacity last bug to jaunty-updates :)
<vish> s/last//
<sense> huh? :P
<sense> Really?
<sense> Strange.
<sense> vish: Thanks for noticing!
<vish> np..
<ara> morning all!
<dholbach> ara: hola Señorita
<huats> morning
<dholbach> salut huats
<huats> morning dholbach
<czajkowski> ALOHA folks
<huats> morning czajkowski
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dpm> hey huats, how's it going? :-)
<huats> hello dpm !
<huats> I am fine thanks !
<huats> you ?
<huats> not too heated in spain ?
<dpm> no, no, today it's fine actually :)
<huats> :)
<sense> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> howdy
 * jussi shivers, quite cold here
<nigelb> its sorta perfect here :)
<sense> GUADEC group picture: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikslor/4859930116/in/set-72157624526513347/>.
<dpm> sense, nice!
<sense> dpm: Are you on it?
<dpm> sense, yeah, right under the O and G from Hogeschool :)
<sense> yay!
<dpm> at the back
<sense> I see you!
<dpm> :-)
<kim0> flickr accepts photos in tar files ?!
<nigelb> whoa
<paultag> that's nifty
<paultag> Do they take tgz ?
<nigelb> maybe you want bzip too :D
<popey> RAR!
<kim0> lol
<paultag> I'm going to be honest. For a second I thought you said rwar popey
<paultag> akgraner: have a sec?
<paultag> Has to do with News'ey things
<sense> dpm: How often does Launchpad import translations from GNOME?
<dpm> sense, on every package upload, so the frequency depends on how often new packages are released. This is going to change, though, and soon translations will be imported directly from bzr branches mirrored from GNOME git, so it will be more like daily or so
<sense> dpm: OK
<sense> dpm: thanks! I'll pass that on to Ubuntu NL/GNOME NL
<dpm> sense, there's more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TranslationLifecycle as well
<sense> dpm: Great, thanks!
<dpm> and here: http://danilo.segan.org/blog/launchpad/automatic-translations-sharing :)
<sense> thanks!
<sense> dpm: Do you pronounce the double ll in your last name as the 'j' sound in the French wordt 'vanille', or not?
<dpm> sense, it's not exactly like a j, but close, yes.
<sense> dpm: Not the English/French j, of course. My bad, was thinking of Dutch here.
<dpm> yeah, yeah, I got it when I saw the 'j' :)
<dpm> sense, there is a (rather scary) sound sample here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palatal_lateral_approximant :-)
<sense> dpm: I think that was about the sound I was thinking of!
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, hey
<highvoltage> howdy community-team!
<popey> YO!
<sense> hallo!
<highvoltage> hallo sense, hoe gaan dit?
<sense> highvoltage: Alles goed hier, hoe gaat het met jou?
<highvoltage> goed, dankie!
<sense> It is possible!
<sense> :P
<highvoltage> :)
<sense> We've made contact!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, kim0 about ready?
<dholbach> jono: yep
 * kim0 plugging inmic
<dpm> jono, all set here
<highvoltage> have you met Mark van der Borre? we communicate quite easily :)
<kim0> let's mumble
<sense> highvoltage: Never met him, or at least was aware that I was meeting him. Let me google him.
<sense> highvoltage: How's your French coming along? :)
<sense> highvoltage: Nope, never met him.
<sense> The drawings at his website do look familiar, though.
<highvoltage> sense: slowly but surely :)
<jono> hmm mumble problems
<jono> brb
<dholbach> jono: we can hear you
<dholbach> …not… again…
<kim0> crank up the volume
<kim0> does alsa still default to being muted :)
<kim0> jono: yes
<dholbach> jono: we can hear you
<kim0> pulseaudio -k ; pulseaudio
 * kim0 timing jono's boot speed
<scott-work> jono, with all the talk about severed fifth's second album i went back and have been listening to the first one, i'm guessing most overlooked it but but the bass sound was really good i thought and the bass playing on 'kickback' and espeically 'war' were extremely enjoyable
<jono> thanks scott-work :)
<akgraner> hey paultag are you free now?
<vish> hehe , Ben suggested OMG for a default bookmark ;)
<popey> !
<nigelb> vish: right, you can make it a wishlist :p
<vish> nigelb: huh! so you accept it as a wishlist?  o.0
<vish> nigelb: "opinion" ;p
<nigelb> vish: yes.  In your dreams will it be done though.
<paultag_> In the spirit of backhanded comments: vish why don't you ask someone who really knows how to get stuff finished?
 * vish confused!
<vish> paultag_: " how to get stuff finished?" ??
<paultag_> I was making fun of nigelb vish
 * nigelb kicks paultag_ 
<paultag_> vish: I was trying to insinuate nigelb does not get anything done by a subtle backhanded comment
<vish> paultag_: heh, not to worry , i never ask him though ;) he is like a black hole ;)
<nigelb> vish: you missed yesterday's backhand "kinda" useful comment about paultag_ :D
<AlanBell> #blamenigel
<paultag_> nigelb: I seem to get that a lot
<nigelb> paultag_: speaking of which, I did remind of you of something earlier today ;)
<paultag_> "I was going to ask jon[o] but he is not around, so the loco council might be second best"
<paultag_> that was said to me in locoteams one day
<czajkowski> grin
<paultag_> nigelb: I think, if it's what I think you're thinking
<paultag_> czajkowski: PING! :)
<czajkowski> oh dear
<nigelb> AlanBell: #blamealan(s)
<czajkowski> paultag_: yes..
<paultag_> czajkowski: I love that we have that on ping :)
<paultag_> czajkowski: Oh no, nothing dear :)
<paultag_> ( I'm trying to avoid ma'am )
<czajkowski> actuallly I have loco-council not loco council
<paultag_> Perhaps I will use czajkowski dearest
 * czajkowski frowns at paultag_ 
<paultag_> czajkowski: Oh noes, well that does not work well, eh?
<czajkowski> paultag_: so help me I'll fill your inbox up so fast
 * paultag_ sits back down
<paultag_> my phone was almost dead yesterday because of you
<paultag_> it was ringing all day
<czajkowski> paultag_: give it a week shall do the last 8
<paultag_> :)
<czajkowski> paultag_: you have mail
<paultag_> czajkowski: sounds good to me :)
<paultag_> czajkowski: I'll reply on thread
<akgraner> paultag, you also have a PM from me :-)
<paultag_> akgraner: woo! Wrong nick, though!
<paultag_> ;)
<akgraner> paultag, no musical IRC nicks :-P
<akgraner> (just teasing you)
<paultag_> I'm down at starbuck on my lunch break and my server is screwing with me today :)
<czajkowski> paultag_: at least you're not cranky
<czajkowski> hmm to gym or not to gym
<paultag_> Nah! Check this out: I was at my local starbucks and they have useless trivia
<paultag_> and I'm nothing if not a lover of usless stuff
<paultag_> so I always know the ( easy ) answers and get free coffess
<paultag_> today it was what cryto did the nazis use in WWII. Bloody easy! :)
<nigelb> paultag_: well, if they let you use internet then its a #fail
<paultag_> No wai!
<paultag_> They watch you
<paultag_> and if you touch your computer or phone they won't let you say anything
<nigelb> aaha
<nigelb> Enigma right?
<paultag_> Yuppers
<paultag_> that was what I said the second I got in
<paultag_> you can only win once an hour and I get it every time. It's like people don't pay attention
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/Historyday intersting one to follow
<randa_> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> randa: hey there!
<randa> :)
<randa> czajkowski: On this day in 1996 "The Macarena" reached the top of the U.S. pop charts & would spend a record 60 weeks on the Billboard Hot 100.
<czajkowski> wow
<randa> wow
<czajkowski> now I have that song in my head
 * AlanBell is doing the dance
<randa> oh noooo! so sorry czajkowski
<randa> haha
<AlanBell> (not really)
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5zKd1rqcM&feature=fvsr
<randa> hahah, OMG
<czajkowski> randa: playing in Canonical land might wake them all up
<randa> well you can play it during UDS, and all dance with it
 * randa would pay to see that
<czajkowski> ohhhh
<czajkowski> that could be a lot of fun!
<randa> :)
<czajkowski> randa: I say we get JFo to sing!
<randa> czajkowski: please record it for me!
<JFo> errr
 * JFo reads back
<JFo> oh yeah, I'll totally sing that
<JFo> I have a hat just for it too
<nigelb> heh
<randa> anyway, czajkowski Macarena is better that "asereje"
<JFo> plus I was thinking the All Stars could do a live RickRoll :)
<nigelb> randa: I would as well, especially if JFo is going to sing
<randa> :) cool
<JFo> I even know the words :)
 * JFo sees a potential revenue opportunity :-P
<paultag_> We're no strangers to lovvvvvve
<nigelb> JFo: lol
<paultag_> If canonical gets me out to UDS, I'll dress up like rick for the assist
 * nigelb points this conversation to akgraner 
<JFo> nice paultag :)
 * akgraner reads
<czajkowski> randa: asereje ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: ketchup song
<nigelb> randa: did I guess right ^ ? :)
<czajkowski> ohh that's an evil song!
<nigelb> haha
<highvoltage> wow now that's something I haven't heard in a long time
<nigelb> I got hooked to george michaels recently
<czajkowski> luisbg used to play this to drive me insane http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
<nigelb> House - some of the music featured in it is addictive
<randa> czajkowski: sorry my computer crashed. Yes nigelb was right the ketchup song
<czajkowski> randa: EVIL song
<nigelb> I used to like it
<randa> lol, true!
<nigelb> once upon a time, before I saw it :/
<akgraner> JFo, has to sing "the song that never ends"
<czajkowski> gah doing tech support over the phone for the princess may drive me insane
<JFo> akgraner, :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: haha
<JFo> akgraner, only if the Music Mafia are there :)
<akgraner> JFo, they are planning on rolling in last I talked to them
<JFo> yeah, so it could be on the agenda
<JFo> :-D
<akgraner> and I believe they will have Becca and Matt in tow as well
<JFo> that is my understanding
<akgraner> (you would think I would know that considering they are my kids - right?)
<JFo> you mean my kids?
<czajkowski> nigelb: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/554129/in/album/322424 that is my sister on the right
<akgraner> whatever - you bribed them - now they don't claim Pete or I
<akgraner> they told us we were too geeky the other day
<nigelb> hahaha
<JFo> I have no idea what you are talking about akgraner
<nigelb> akgraner: sounds like your kids
<JFo> I just know that if you ask them they will tell you that they are my kids :-P
<nigelb> czajkowski: pretty :) Now at least the pricess is justified
<JFo> and that i am single, etc. ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, wait - one day you will meet them
<akgraner> oh and JFo agreed to do a podcast with me
<akgraner> hehe
<czajkowski> nigelb: she's obsessed with pink. we're very different. it's amusing at times. and frustrating at other times
<JFo> yep, I reserve the right to wear funny hats
<akgraner> ugh
<nigelb> akgraner: ok, that should be fun
<akgraner> nigelb, it will probable have absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu
<nigelb> czajkowski: siblings are always fun
<JFo> akgraner, you have yet to provide me a contract for said podcast so I reserve the right to change the terms :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: haah, doesn't have to
<akgraner> well maybe a little but ramblings most of the time
<czajkowski> akgraner: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1722674/size/800
<nigelb> all ubuntu folks will hear it though
<akgraner> czajkowski, too cute!
<akgraner> JFo, contact - you don't need no stinking contract!
<czajkowski> akgraner: she;s a right messer is Caoimhe she wanted the hat them kept pulling at it.
<JFo> \o/ free-form podcast FTW!!!
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> Pete and the kids will be popping in and out in the middle of the cast I am sure to interject something
<JFo> oh naturally
<akgraner> JFo, we need to figure out a day and all that good stuff
<JFo> one that ends in Y of course
<nigelb> you still have that bird cam that everyone  watched to listen to fight at home?
<akgraner> we have the camera  - but it's not broadcasting at them moment
<akgraner> the rather not them
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> akgraner: yer not well at times :p
 * JFo searches for some fake teeth
<JFo> and a monocle
 * nigelb wonders if JFo wants more than 32 teeth
<akgraner> JFo, haha fake teeth, monocle, overalls, and a smoking jacket
<JFo> 42 would be nice, but then my teeth would be the meaning of... oh, you know
<JFo> akgraner, shhh
<JFo> don't give it all away
<dholbach> ok my friends - calling it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeee
<JFo> enjoy dholbach
<maco> dholbach: have a good one
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> you too
<nigelb> dholbach: g'nite
<akgraner> I need to run as well
<akgraner> I have a call in 2 mins
<akgraner> bbiaf
<maco> be back in a .... fire? friday? fortnight?
<JFo> fraction?
<JFo> Ford?
<AlanBell> microfortnight
<nigelb> haha
<JFo> fajita?
<nigelb> fullcircle?
<JFo> fujitsu?
<nigelb> fedora? :D :D
<maco> i think nigelb wins
<JFo> frog? as in reincarnation?
<JFo> festiva?
<maco> JFo: festivus for the restofus?
<JFo> indeed
 * JFo wanders back to bug alley
 * czajkowski is loving bugzilla! 
 * czajkowski hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
 * JFo would rather be using bugzilla
<JFo> but No
<JFo> I must use the pile of launchpad
<JFo> errr
<JFo> yes, that's right
 * paultag is not an lp fan
 * nigelb <3 LP
<paultag> eww
<paultag> it was nonfree for the longest time, and that made me cry inside
<JFo> it isn't that
<JFo> it is the lack of bug management features
<JFo> that I have asked for
<paultag> I'm convinced someone could fork LP and get it running killer in a few days
<nigelb> JFo: yeah, I've asked for a few too, which got postponed
<nigelb> paultag: hardly
<paultag> they're petrified of breaking old systems
<paultag> nigelb: no, they reject changes because they think it will break it
<JFo> nigelb, I have a direct line to the top on my requests ;)
<paultag> nigelb: so if someone forked it and hacked it to something nice, then it's game over ;)
<JFo> with buy in from bigwigs
<nigelb> JFo: you heard what I wanted at UDS.  It was mostly what you wanted too
<JFo> paultag, it is a massive mess on the inside
<JFo> nigelb, yep and mdz agrees
<paultag> Well that's what you get for bootstrapping it as closed source
<JFo> sabdfl was there as well in one of the sessions
<nigelb> JFo: Oh!
<paultag> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/infrastructures.png <-- obligatory xkcd
<JFo> nigelb, he didn't speak much, but he listened and did not disagree
<nigelb> JFo: I liked the idea of locking it so that noone can do anything on the bug report
<JFo> yep
<JFo> that is on the list
<paultag> JFo: Oh, update on my kernel issues. I tested arch again for fun, it booted this time (?). I might close the bug this weekend after I test
<JFo> huh
<JFo> any relevant updates that you might have seen?
<nigelb> JFo: \o/ thats awesome :)
<paultag> JFo: It's really bugging me that it's so inconsistant. I'd feel better if my system was straight borked
<JFo> yeah, I see tons of those
<paultag> JFo: No, but something funny -- I matched Ubuntu kernel versions with the Debian kernel and it worked
<JFo> I hate that there is no good way to capture tham
<JFo> them*
<JFo> odd that
<paultag> JFo: so it might be an upstream module debian strips out that ubuntu keeps in, that arch also keeps in
<czajkowski> JFo: I'll send you my laptop!
<nigelb> lol
<JFo> czajkowski, ok
<JFo> but be warned, there are 6 in front of me now
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> ugh
<JFo> paultag, did you put that into the bug?
<JFo> I find that really relevant
<paultag> JFo: Yeah, I'll dump it in, let me boot it up and get exact version numbers etc
<JFo> cool, thanks paultag
<paultag> thank you :)
<JFo> brb, need a new drink
<JFo> my pleasure paultag :)
<czajkowski> JFo: leave the JD alone at this hour
<czajkowski> or there'll be 6 very sick laptops in front of you
<paultag> czajkowski: 5:00 somewhere, mitite!
<czajkowski> paultag: 18:12 here buddy
<paultag> czajkowski: It's 5:00 over there right now
<paultag> Oh dur +1
<paultag> 6
<czajkowski> grin
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> paultag: only a few more weeks and you can have you 5 hrs ok
<czajkowski> so we can have a week long is the meeting on now, oh feck it was an hour ago till folks cop DST
<paultag> haha
 * JFo isn't drinking JD czajkowski it is Sailor Jerry Rum ;)
<czajkowski> Captin Morgan!
<czajkowski> nyommy nyommy
<paultag> JFo: wait, I lied to you -- it's an old kernel :(
<paultag> JFo: 32-5
<maco> someone call for my dad?
<paultag> maco: Ha!
<JFo> paultag, that is very interesting
<JFo> I'm not sure exactly what to do with that info other than to ask the team
<JFo> but there is obviously some change at play
<paultag> JFo: Someone tried to get me to apport collect an unbootable system, d'oh
<JFo> heh
<dpm> see you all tomorrow, have a nice rest of the day!
<paultag> JFo: yeah, one "Charlie Kravetz". I don't think he's kernel
<JFo> ah, he is a good triager though
<paultag> JFo: he marked it incomplete. Should I bump back to new or what?
<JFo> probably missed the unbootable bit
<paultag> Yeah, I mean, at least he got to it
<paultag> +1, he's 5 a day so he must buzz thru them
<nigelb> paultag: all kernel bugs are incomplete without testing with mainline kernel I think.
<JFo> paultag, I'd respond, plus your findings on old kernel and set to confirmed
<JFo> paultag, he is one of my saviors
<nigelb> JFo should be able to comment on that though
<paultag> JFo: Just put the old kernel note up, I'll set to confirmed
<paultag> bug #610124
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610124 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel locks up with no feedback on initrd passoff (affects: 1) (heat: 493)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610124
<JFo> excellent thanks
<JFo> nigelb, all bugs go incomplete when we ask for information
<nigelb> JFo: I know (Im bug control after all :D)
<JFo> any info request is put to incomplete
<JFo> nigelb, :P
<vish> JFo: yeah , he is useful member in BC, kinda ;)
 * vish looks at paultag  :D
<JFo> heh
 * paultag looks left, right
<JFo> vish, I'm thankful for you too
<JFo> as well as nigelb
<paultag> vish: :)
 * JFo hands out pats-on-the-back and attaboys
<nigelb> hahah
<JFo> akgraner, just sent you some e-mail
<akgraner> got it...
<akgraner> thanks +1 from me
<czajkowski> its rather disturbing seeing comments in the Ustream channel for jono " Jono I wan to have your babies"
<akgraner> czajkowski, that's tame
<czajkowski> feckin' odd
<highvoltage> czajkowski: it's probably a guy anyway
<paultag> +1
 * highvoltage listens in
<czajkowski> team reports are on !
<czajkowski> on his show!
<sense> ah! just in time for Jono
<highvoltage> there/win 29
<cyphermox> paultag, re: your bug with booting your mini on lucid, maverick; I've seen the exact same message on a mini 500. usually removing 'quiet splash' makes it behave better, somehow. actually, even just a space in the cmdline may be enough
<cyphermox> ^but it's still not 100% successful, more like 70-80%
<paultag> cyphermox: I removed splash from it and tested, but never tried quiet
<paultag> cyphermox: I'll test that through and post my results accross a few distros, thanks :)
<cyphermox> well, if you get the PCI message, you're in verbose, though, no?
<paultag> cyphermox: Yeah -- but I never tried killing quiet on Ubuntu, just Debian and Arch
<paultag> cyphermox: FYI, an old kernel ( as I threw in the report ) works really well with my hardware
<paultag> Not sure if you can do the same
<paultag> cyphermox: It's a really flaky bug. I'm convinced it's a race condition
<cyphermox> paultag, not unreasonable, given there is another thing b43 is supposed to do right after that IRQ part ;)
<paultag> Ahha
<cyphermox> (and b43 is buggy)
<paultag> cyphermox: I'm thinking about getting the dsc / origs for the kernels, and doing a diff against them all to try and get it to about 10,000 lines or so of changes
<paultag> And see if I can't work out where this is going on, really annoying
<cyphermox> well, if you know which kernels worked during lucid development, and when it started to fail, roughly, then we can search for a commit upstream
<paultag> cyphermox: aye, I've been testing different kernel versions to find the minior release number
<paultag> cyphermox: I'm going to ( this weekend ) try out some mainline kernels and see if I can't track down when it went south
<paultag> sudo apt-get install linux-image*
<paultag> :P
<sense> good night everyone!
<paultag> night sense :)
<paultag> cyphermox: got your mail. I'll post in thread
<paultag> thanks :)
<cyphermox> the what?
<cyphermox> ah, the comment on your bug
<paultag> Yup
<cyphermox> paultag: if it helps your research: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=b43
<paultag> cyphermox: Ah, killer! Thanks, yeah, there looks like a few bits of b43 work on there, time to start digging :)
<czajkowski> jono: nice show
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> you have mail, one that will make you smile
<jono> czajkowski, nice!
<jono> so sweet :)
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> NEW TOYS!
<czajkowski> <---- so easily pleased
<czajkowski> jono: also asked the CC about their monthly reports, they now have an action item for it
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> Subtle as a sack of potatoes
<jono> nice!
<czajkowski> nn folks
<czajkowski> tis rather errie quiet in here
<czajkowski> morning team is more fun :p
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-05
<ScottL> jono, just to let you know that i should start making the team report for ubuntu studio starting in the next couple of weeks (i've got commitments in the queue till then)
<jono> ScottL, sweeet!
<akgraner> woo who finally got all my emails answered!!!
<akgraner> \o/ happy dance time
<akgraner> well that happiness was short lived :-/
<nhandler> ScottL: That sounds great (Re: Team Reports). Let me know if you need any help setting them up
<akgraner> ScottL, nhandler is the go to guru for all things team reports related!
<ScottL> groovy, thanks nhandler , i've already perused the wiki pages, when i get closer to being ready to begin i'll read them again in detail and then ask as i need help
<ScottL> i'll also spend some time ready other's reports to get a feel as well
<nhandler> ScottL: Keep in mind, the format of the actual report is pretty much up to you (there are a few basic stylistic guidelines that I should probably document, but I take care of making changes for that when necessary). You will see many different styles of reporting
<ScottL> nhandler, i like the loose format, i tend to include some subtle humour in my writing :)
<nhandler> ScottL: I'm sure that will make the report even more enjoyable to read :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<jussi> good morning dholbach
<jussi> dholbach: Ive a question, perhaps you know the answer. why do we have this? http://www.canonical.com/contributors (no, Im not trying to startt a flamewar, just wondering).
<dholbach> hi jussi
<dholbach> http://www.canonical.com/contributors/faq
<dholbach> I don't have a better answer than this
<jussi> curious. perhaps I am missing something here, but if the contributions are open source licensed (as they should be, no?) would that not make this a moot point?
<dholbach> this is about copyright
<dholbach> but I'm not a lawyer and I can't explain the threat scenario explicitly
<dholbach> and I have a Packaging Training session to give
<dholbach> if you have more questions, you could mail Canonical Legal or the email address that is posted on that page
<jussi> ok, I dont understand to be honest, but Im sure someone will explain one day :)
<jussi> dholbach: ok, thanks for your time, its appreciated
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> heya dholbach :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hola ara!
<ara> morning dholbach, all
 * kim0 waves morning to everyone
<dpm> hey ara, hey kim0
<sense> good morning
<dpm> morning sense
<AlanBell> jussi: basically if someone sues Canonical (or a Canonical customer - they get indemnification), or rips off the code, then Canonical can kick ass all by themselves without hunting down every contributor
<ara> dholbach, did you see my email about the iso testing hall of fame modifications?
<dholbach> ara: yes
<dholbach> ara: but I have heaps of other stuff to do for a3
<dholbach> ara: I'll do my best to squeeze it still in
<ara> dholbach, OK, thanks!
<ara> dholbach, whenever you can
<czajkowski> aloha
<ara> czajkowski, morning
<czajkowski> ara: hey
<dholbach> hey czajkowski, hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach
<czajkowski> howdy folks
<czajkowski> :)
<randa> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> randa: any more crazy songs in the head today :)
<randa> haha no, czajkowski not today
<czajkowski> not yet :)
<randa> but i can think of some
<randa> lol
<huats> morning
<AlanBell> morning all, I am looking for comments on this http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uuk/installfest2.pdf in particular the text in the middle
<popey> AlanBell: adobe reader on windows says "There was an error processing a page. The page contents object has the wrong type."
<popey> click OK and I see a blank page
<AlanBell> oh, that is a fail
<czajkowski> ara: pretty page
<popey> reloading fixes it
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> AlanBell:
<AlanBell> popey: fixes it as in you see the page?
<popey> yes
<AlanBell> just a bad download perhaps?
<popey> dunno
<popey> hey ho
<popey> nice doc
<popey> not sure about the wording in the middle :)
<AlanBell> knocked it up in half an hour when I saw MichealH's effort
<popey> i really like it
<AlanBell> if we can get a reasonable number of installfests going I will print these up properly and send them out to people
<czajkowski> AlanBell: tis really nice, but like I said last night, I think making it a bit more generic might be wise
<AlanBell> will be on 100gsm regular matt paper so they can just overprint the venue and such with a normal laser printer
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I am not bothered about that, would rather make it good.
<popey> people can edit it :)
<czajkowski> not if it's printed...
<huats> AlanBell, nice page !
<popey> i dont think a generic poster works as well
<popey> i mean, to be completely generic you could send out blank pieces of paper and people could fill the whole thing in :)
<czajkowski> :) true,
<czajkowski> just by putting in the animal in the middle ties it with "that" release, I think the poster itself is very snazzy
<czajkowski> meego conference happening in Dublin :D
<AlanBell> czajkowski but just look at his little face, youcouldn't want me to remove him!
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> popey so what would you do to the wording?
<popey> the two things that jump out are that we're suggesting wiping machines - which i can understand - dont want to set expectation that we wont wipe them :)
<popey> and cant remember the second thing..
<popey> i like everything else about it though :)
<jcastro> whew
<jcastro> shady upgrade this morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> czajkowski, howdy
<randa> jcastro: ping
<jussi> I win and you all lose!!!
<jussi> I HAS INTERNETS!!!
<dholbach> brb
<nigelb> oh, jcastro is alive
 * nigelb hugs paultag :)
<nigelb> Thank you :)
<paultag> nigelb: humm?
<paultag> nigelb: for what?
<nigelb> paultag: for doing what I asked you y'day :)
<paultag> Oh yes, dur  :)
<paultag> nigelb: it's np
<nigelb> I'll return the favor today
<paultag> thanks :)
<paultag> I just uploaded a new fluxbox version to my PPA to test
<paultag> Got it from a dfsg hack on a 2 year old release to a perfect 3.0 quilt source package off the git tree
<jcastro> jono: I am back
<nigelb> oh noes, mail flood
<jcastro> more like delete flood, heh
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> how was/is debconf?
<jcastro> it was great
<nigelb> and I'm pretty inspite of the whole RH vs canonical spat, guadec would have been awesome :)
<nigelb> *pretty sure
<jcastro> there was no spat at GUADEC
<maco> just on the intertubes?
<jcastro> it was the outside internet that was exploding
<nigelb> gah, shoulda known
<jcastro> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi jcastro
<jono> jcastro, great to have you back :)
<jcastro> which one of you has ubuntu facebook group powers?
<jcastro> jono: it's good to be back
<jcastro> if I never go to NYC again I will be happy
<paultag> +1
<jcastro> If you think London is expensive you should see NYC
<paultag> Too many Yankee's fans
<jono> hehe
<jcastro> it's just a bit 150% for me, suburbs ftw.
<dholbach> hey jono
<nigelb> jcastro: jono does have powers there
<dpm> hey jcastro, welcome back!
<jcastro> hi dpm, how did the translations talk at guadec go?
<jono> heh
<jcastro> jono, if you can facebook this now that it's public it would be swell, they have a built in fb button on there: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/
<popey> :)
<dpm> jcastro, it went well. Being the last talk there wasn't much attendance, but danilo focused the talk not only in translations but also how Launchpad can be used to interact with other communities, so most of the questions at the end were on bugs
<jcastro> popey: I see you're on board
<popey> yup
<jcastro> I am out of votes but you're on my  list
<popey> heh
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jcastro> also, on unity, if you hit alt-f (or any shortcut key to get to a menu), does it get rendered in the app window instead of up in the menu bar like it should be?
<czajkowski> jcastro: I like SE but it's a large PITA to login
<jcastro> yeah. :-/
<czajkowski> I've yet to get my login working
<czajkowski> :(
<paultag> it uses openid czajkowski
<czajkowski> tried my google ac, my wp ac
<jcastro> launchpad.net/~jorge is all I used
<czajkowski> hmmmm
<popey> jcastro: they had serious issues with logons
<popey> at the start
<czajkowski> I'll try launchpad.net/~czajkowski so
<paultag> +1 jcastro
<paultag> I just logged in with ~paultag
<jcastro> nhandler: nice work on UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Organisation
<jcastro> some debconf folks asked if they would be welcome doing sessions and I see you've added mailing the derivatives list already. <3
<dholbach> jcastro: I did that :-P
<jcastro> dholbach: you rock!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro and nhandler :)
<vish> yay! , jcastro is back!
<czajkowski> suffice to say we like it when jcastro jono dholbach dpm are in here there is life in the channel :)
<czajkowski> oh and kim0
<czajkowski> my bad
<dholbach> not sure you need me for activity in here :)
<kim0> czajkowski: hee
<nigelb> czajkowski: and jussi too
<nigelb> though he's been consumed by real life lately
 * dpm hugs #community
<czajkowski> nigelb: community team..
<nigelb> czajkowski: ahhhh
 * dholbach hugs you all too
<czajkowski> when the 5 of them lot aren't in here tis rather quiet.
<jcastro> hi sense, where you able to get the CDs from the leftover party?
<sense> jcastro: Nope.
<jcastro> did jeroen or dpm grab them?
<sense> jcastro: I think dpm went to get the stuff friday evening, but that was too late. But maybe jeroen also went after them.
<dpm> jcastro, I got everything and sent it to Millbank
<jcastro> dpm: even then CDs?
<sense> Not sure, but Jeroen did discuss a few things about it with mpt, the first Canonical employee I saw after Jeroen asked me to find someone from Canonical for him.
<sense> ah
<jcastro> whoops, I was intending for those CDs to solve your supply problem, sorry.
<jcastro> sense: you did an amazing job organizing btw.
<sense> No point.
<dpm> jcastro,  yeah, I left some at the hotel and gave some to Jeroen and a Collabora guy, but as sense could not pick them up (the club opened at 22:00 and he had to go back), I just sent the rest back
<sense> jcastro: As long as Ubuntu NL won't fail the reapproval process again we'll be able to request more CDs from you anyway! ;)
<sense> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> I was just trying to be efficient, heh
<sense> of course
<sense> jcastro: No days off for you after the conferences? ;)
 * czajkowski hugs sense 
<jcastro> sense: I am saving them for next week
 * dpm hugs sense too
 * sense hugs everyone
<sense> jcastro: Going anywhere? Or just doing nothing at home?
<AlanBell> popey: yes, wiping machines is possibly not ideal, but I didn't want an "oh noes it isn't windows" type statements on it
<jcastro> sense: following jill to one of her conferences (for once)
<sense> jcastro: Completely different kind of conference?
<jcastro> sense: oh hey, were you still doing deluge?
<jcastro> sense: yeah, psychology
<sense> jcastro: I've been working on the bug that is blocking deluge during the past few days -- though not non-stop -- and I have fixed a part of the problem in GTK+, which is landing in the Desktop Team PPA. However, the AppInd part of the bug is more problematic and my current code is causing Deluge to segfault.
<sense> jcastro: Basically: for both the blocking bug and the Deluge AppInd I've got most of the code ready, it just needs to start working.
<sense> jcastro: blocker is bug #608219
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608219 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Submenus not added when done so with Glade (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608219
<sense> jcastro: The bad thing is that the segfault is happening in libdbusmenu-glib, which is not something I've been changing code in.
<jcastro> should I have karl look at it?
<jcastro> this bug has been sucking us for months
<sense> jcastro: I'm leaving for a two weeks holiday for tomorrow, so I'll see what I can do today, and if it doesn't work I'll push the code I have and ping you.
<jcastro> please do, I'd like to have it fixed for you for when you return. :D
<sense> That would be great.
<nigelb> sigh, too bad about google wave :/
<jcastro> hi huats!
<jcastro> nigelb: it was too complicated anyway
<huats> Hi jcastro !
<huats> I am currently working on the glom update
<huats> I'll send an email to murray to talk to him about that
 * vish  has a nice little story waiting for jcastro to blog :)
<vish> ...when he gets back next week
<jcastro> huats: oh hey
<jcastro> I talked to him at guadec
<jcastro> he was unaware of the per package stuff
<jcastro> huats: so ideally hand it off to him forever. :p
<huats> jcastro,  ok
<huats> jcastro, well I think I'll upload a version a bit corrected / in better shape of the package first :)
<huats> but it should be a good idea I think :)
<paultag> Who do I have to yell at to have the build queue time fixed?
<paultag> It's worse then windows -- it says 1 hour, but it's been 2 and I still have 30 minutes left -- at this rate it will be another 2 for the last 30
<jcastro> paultag: it's in progress and high priority for them
<paultag> jcastro: Aye, I figured that much out, but c'mon! If you can't get it kinda accurate then don't even include it :)
<paultag> Just say "n packages in the queue before you"
<huats> paultag, I also think that the number of package before can vary
<huats> some are with a higher priority I think
<huats> (my opinion)
<paultag> huats: oh sure, and if you upload a higher priority one as well
<paultag> huats: but at least it lets you see what's going on, rather then a random time guess that's not quite right
<paultag> at least a count is accurate
<huats> I understand
<huats> I think patches are welcomes :P
<huats> paultag, ok thta was an easy one my friend
<paultag> haha
<paultag> That's my favorate line. Don't like it? You're a CS major! Patch it!
<paultag> It makes it so no one can whine about poor software :)
<jcastro> yeah!
<JFo> my professor in one of my core CS classes changed the dev cycle to include *Identify scapegoats and *Identify the 'guilty' to stakeholders
<paultag> hahaha
<nigelb> lol
<JFo> there were several others, but i'd have to consult my notes
<JFo> :)
<JFo> oh *Assign blame was one
<nigelb> paultag: its a problem withnot having proper build quie repect
<nigelb> *queue
<paultag> I'm not whining. It's a really really low priority build
<paultag> and it's just so I can have some people test it before I upload to Debian
<paultag> Oh so I was also thinking --
<jcastro> paultag: yeah it's been a problem for quite some weeks, I guess it's complicated
<paultag> jcastro: I never underestimate someone's smarttypants-ness with this stuff
<paultag> jcastro: so I'm in no position to say what should be done :)
<paultag> OK, so what's the process for divierting a package from Debian?
<paultag> diverting * gah
<paultag> I was thinking when I do a flux upload in Debian to also upload to Ubuntu with a different theme. We still have Debian branding on Flux right now, and since I'm slowly taking over most of the day-to-day, I'll just prepare both at once
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<huats> see you tomorrow dholbach !
 * dholbach hugs huats
 * dholbach hugs everybody else too
<huats> :)
<highvoltage> even me!?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> bye!
<czajkowski> yay http://twitter.com/luisbg/status/20402425209
<huats> czajkowski, hehe, I did a patch to pitivi years ago too :)
<huats> remember the old days :D
<czajkowski> nice to see it being worked on
 * nigelb patched pitvi just before lucid release
<nigelb> that is why the title bar looks neat.  It used to show version number earlier.
<popey> heh
<popey> thats a sign of a program thats broken / under massive development - showing the version number in the titlebar
<jcastro> they just had a hackathon on it iirc
<popey> nice
<nigelb> its a very nifty app to be honest
<czajkowski> didn't robbie do the video for UDS using PiTivi ?
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> jcastro: all recovered?
<jcastro> sort of
<czajkowski> jcastro: so GUADEC or DebConf which is the best?
<czajkowski> neither beat a UDS mind :p
<jcastro> depends
<jcastro> I liked debconf this year, but had to leave early
<nigelb> zack's really nice :)
<czajkowski> aye it's still going on isn't it ?
<nigelb> also, debian has become more friendly to ubuntu in this cycle.  Or, we're making more efforts to reach out to the other.
<nigelb> (maybe jcastro is doing his job)
<jcastro> it's a huge team effort
<czajkowski> seems to be working well this cycle
<nigelb> yeah, awesome to see debian names at udw
<czajkowski> I do think Ubuntu folks are making a large effort you can see that on tweets, both tags are being used, whereas not so much the other way around, but it's good to see the likesof #debian-ubuntu happening
<nigelb> I met up with a DD recently and he was a really cool guy :)
<paultag> czajkowski: http://ubuntu.ru/ <-- they have it launched
<paultag> czajkowski: looks great :)
<paultag> nigelb: I get drunk with DDs every once in a while, they're great
<nigelb> paultag: lol
<paultag> nigelb: mako, spang and daf <3
<nigelb> paultag: oh, spang is the friend who works at ksplice?
<nigelb> she's DD? wow
<paultag> nigelb: yuppers
<paultag> nigelb: christine@debian
<paultag> nigelb: huge amounts of work from her
<nigelb> \o/ some people do ROCK :)
<pleia2> debconf is great, my boss is out of the office again today, woo party
<pleia2> (actually, it means I have to hold down the fort, and it's been kinda a busy week)
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> nigelb: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=christine@debian.org
<nigelb> paultag: wow
<jcastro> the only bummer about debconf was no Pendulum. :(
<jcastro> but I guess I got to see maco instead. :p
<maco> jcastro: dea came up to me and said "penelope!" and i was like "um no, im mackenzie. but apparently at uds people asked if she was my cousin, so i guess we look alike"
<maco> and then she goes "oh uh...yeah that was probably me. i called her mackenzie when i saw her at uds..."
<pleia2> hehe
<maco> there were quite a lot of ubuntu folks at debconf
<maco> i didnt see keybuk til tuesday when jcastro and i both left
<maco> jcastro: did he only show up then, or did i just keep missing him?
<jcastro> he was around
<jcastro> for some work stuff on one day he stayed at the hotel to get it finished without distraction iirc
<maco> i looked at jcastro's list of who was there and told emmet which names i didnt know, and he had to give me the irc nick equivalents, since i only know matthias as doko
<maco> i was glad to finally meet spang & daf
<jcastro> they're good people
<nigelb> maco: dea?
<maco> nigelb: a woman i met at uds dallas. she went to belgium too apparently
<maco> and was at debconf
<nigelb> ahhh :)
<maco> nigelb: short brown hair in the UW photos
<maco> though she dyed it blonde now
<pleia2> dea is great :)
<nigelb> on irc?
<nigelb> jcastro: pedro at debconf?
<jcastro> no
<nigelb> oh, i assumed he was.
<nigelb> when he's back i need to talk to him about having a patch day :)
<vish> pleia2: was she the one who arranged the treasure hunt?
<vish> nigelb: tried -bugs? ;) hes back!
<nigelb> gah, i have bad timing then
<jcastro> I think that was her
<jcastro> pleia2: ask her to hang out here!
<maco> and in #u-w for that matter :P
<maco> i dont know her irc nick
<nigelb> bed time..... later foks :)
<pleia2> I don't think she uses irc :\
<maco> jcastro: olf schedule is up :)
<jcastro> wow, looks great!
<cjohnston> someone should sponsor me for olf
<JFo> sadly, I'll be unable to attend OLF this year :(
<Pendulum> vish: yes, she was
<akgraner> Oh I am liking the OLF schedule  - woo hoo!
<vish> Pendulum: ah , yeah , she was cool ... we[me and a couple of others] won that hunt, btw :D
<Technoviking> jono: new record for the forums Most users ever online was 43,910, 5 Hours Ago at 08:14 AM
<maco> Technoviking: what timezone is the forum in?
<maco> pacific?
<Technoviking> maco: it adjust to the timezone you have set, so it would be 8:14am MST
<maco> ohok
<maco> actually MDT isnt it?
<maco> daylight savings is still in effect
<Technoviking> what ever:), grew up in Indiana (no daylight saving time back then)
<JFo> crud, that reminds me. I owe you guys some stuff for forums Technoviking
 * JFo is so far behind.
<Technoviking> maco: yeah, I'm -6 UTC now
<Technoviking> JFo: no problem me too, after my summer class is over need to finish to new forum theme.
<highvoltage> jono: are you around?
<JFo> heh
<jono> Technoviking, nice!
<jono> good work!
<jono> highvoltage, just eating
<highvoltage> jono: cool. I was looking at your python-junior blog post again, I think it might be nice for Edubuntu since lots of schools do python these days
<highvoltage> jono: is it ok if I use your source packages from your ppa and clean up (if required) for uploading to universe?
<highvoltage> jono: ...and also probably acire
<jono> highvoltage, perfect!
<jono> that would be awesome!
<highvoltage> jono: great, thanks
<maco> highvoltage: you're an edubuntu person?
<highvoltage> maco: well I wouldn't box myself in as being just one kind of person... but yes it's one of my tags :)
<highvoltage> jono: hmm, I can't seem to find a ppa for pyjunior, does it have packaging currently or is there just the branch in LP?
<jono> highvoltage, I never made a package
<jono> it is literally only a few hours of hacking work
<jono> but it is a quickly project so packaging is simple
<highvoltage> jono: ok, yeah I realised you made it while on vacation and all :)
<jono> :)
<jono> I think it has huge potential
<jono> :)
<pleia2> highvoltage: you might also be interested in Pippy: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Pippy
<pleia2> (if you haven't heard of it yet)
<pleia2> written for the olpc platform on sugar, but sugar runs on fedora and I think extracting it for ubuntu wouldn't be a lot of trouble
<highvoltage> pleia2: nice! we're trying to get sugar in as on option on the dvd for the 10.10 release. ideally you'd be able to choose it in ubiquity as part of the installation process like on http://people.ubuntu.com/~jonathan/files/maverick/ubiquity-plugins/screenshots/desktop-env.png
<highvoltage> pleia2: if we can't get pippy (or even sugar) in for 10.10 I'll keep it on my todo list for 11.04!
<pleia2> highvoltage: that would be really great, I'd love to finally see ubuntu as a viable platform for sugar :)
<pleia2> especially since it looks like the new olpc hardware is going to be targeted at ARM (but that's still all in discussion)
<highvoltage> pleia2: ooh, interesting
<highvoltage> pleia2: the examples on the pippy wiki page is really cool!
<pleia2> highvoltage: yeah, they've done a nice job with that project :)
<highvoltage> jono: is there a branch or upstream tarball somewhere for acire?
<highvoltage> hmm, I think I have it
<jono> highvoltage, cool :)
<highvoltage> jono: is it just me, or does python-snippets appear to not have a version number?
<sense> See you all in two weeks!
<jono> highvoltage, it is a daily package
<highvoltage> jono: hmm, I'm not sure how to version it in the package then. I guess I could use the daily date then? something like 0.0.201004290407-0ubuntu1 ?
<jcastro> highvoltage: yeah, stamp it, one sec
<jcastro> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<jcastro> 1.0+{revno}-0ubuntu0+{revno:packaging}+{time} is an example
<highvoltage> jcastro: thanks!
<nhandler> jcastro: Did I even touch that page?
<jcastro> nhandler: I think you edited it at some point
<nhandler> jcastro: Ah, I added a note about not using 'All Day Events' and to redent/retween @ubuntuclassroom ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-06
<maco> how does one report a bug on canonical.com?
<paultag> maco: shout at the nearest wall
<paultag> maco: they'll get it
<maco> oh. im sure thatll work well.
<nhandler> maco: Maybe at https://edge.launchpad.net/canonical-website
<paultag> maco: Try filing a bug against the ubuntu website
<paultag> Ah, that's the one
<maco> thanks nhandler
<nigelb> good morning :)
 * nigelb yawns
<paultag> morning nigelb
<nigelb> heya paultag
<paultag> nigelb: wana sneak peak?
<paultag> nigelb: fluxbox -- http://imgur.com/dwdwm.png
<nigelb> wow
<paultag> nigelb: menus re rounded, the whole thing looks great
<paultag> nigelb: let me screenie right quick
<paultag> nigelb: http://imgur.com/dyeGT.png
<duanedesign> hello nigelb paultag
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> rocking paultag :)
<paultag> nigelb: thanks :)
<paultag> I screwed up though nigelb
<duanedesign> paultag: i see i am not the only one who keeps their clock in 24hr format
<paultag> nigelb: I was using ubuntu0, ubuntu1 for my ppa to test. I forgot I should have been using ~ppa1 ~ppa2, is there any way to clear out builds from a PPA?
<paultag> duanedesign: :)
<paultag> duanedesign: nosir, I love it in mili-time. Makes more sense
<paultag> Worst comes to worst, I'll just pull from git again and bump the date
<nigelb> paultag: the ones that failed?
<paultag> nigelb: none of them failed
<paultag> nigelb: my builds are always very clean -- that's the problem ;)
<paultag> nigelb: I did not use ~ppa1 on the end
<paultag> nigelb: so it will clash with ubuntu when it syncs this from debian
<paultag> nigelb: ( for me using the ppa, I guess )
<paultag> perhaps I'll just delete the PPA
<nigelb> paultag: delete and push again I suppose
<paultag> mm
<paultag> OK. I'm off
<paultag> night all
<ara> morning!
<nigelb> morning ara
<ara> morning nigelb
<nigelb> heya dpm
<nigelb> weekend is finall here!
<ara> morning dpm
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> buenos días ara, good morning nigelb
<nigelb> \o/ rocking day today so far :)
 * ara goes for a coffee
 * nigelb waves to kim0 
<kim0> morning everyone
<kim0> nigelb: morning :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey huats
<huats> morning my friend dholbach
<huats> and everyone else too !
 * jussi sighs.  I suck at grapical manipulation
<dholbach> ara: woohoo!
<ara> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ara :)
 * dholbach → dentist
<dholbach> roots channel disco
<nigelb> \o/ lunch was rocking
<nigelb> jussi: I feel ya
<nigelb> jussi: glad to know your tiff with the lawnmover is over
<jussi> nigelb: ?
<nigelb> your hair :D
<nigelb> jussi: ^^
<jussi> oh
<jussi> yeah, have to grow it a bit for the wedding.
<nigelb> also the shot with the blue shirt is great.  your eyes and the T-shirt color looks really nice :)
<nigelb> (your eyes are blue aren't they?)
<jussi> blue/grey, so kinda
<nigelb> :)\
<popey> morning community!
<popey> Happy friday!
<nigelb> heya popey
<nigelb> happy weekend :)
 * jussi hums along to "we wish england was australia" :D
<nigelb> jussi: hahaha
<czajkowski> Morning
<jussi> nigelb: context: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRIU5S6vgB8
 * nigelb likes maia's reply to the whole ubuntu tweak discussion
<nigelb> jussi: hilarious ad
<nigelb> Sense's post on the planet rocks
<nigelb> the /away was a nice touch :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: this should be better than Laday Gaga  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmKhEGiNshA
<czajkowski> I blame randa_ :)
<randa_> hehe
<czajkowski> randa_: found a new version
<czajkowski> I really wish I could understand spanish :( sounds so nice in music
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
 * dholbach hugs you all
<paultag> cheers dholbach
<popey> dholbach: great work today! :D
<dholbach> popey: not sure about that :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye! have a good one
<dholbach> let's see
 * dholbach hugs you all
<doctormo> kim0: Hello
<doctormo> kim0: Just let me know what the website is for and how you would like me to help with the css.
<dpm> ok, time to go, have a great weekend everyone!
<highvoltage> jono: that. was. evil.
<highvoltage> I laughed so histerically that I had to leave the office. I'm still kind of crying
<jono> highvoltage, hahaha
<paultag> nigelb: thanks :) you rock :)
<jcastro> JFo: I guess your buddy Hurd just resigned
<jcastro> popey: batman
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> 300
<jcastro> jono: I approach EOD if you still want to have a catch up
<jono> jcastro, I have another call now, can you mail me a summary of items you wanted to catch up on just in case we don't get a chance to speak
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> it's mostly status updates
<jono> thanks
<jono> email should be fine then
<jono> have a nice break jcastro
<jcastro> rock and rool!
<jcastro> roll!
<jcastro> off for a week everyone, bai2u!
<paultag> bai :)
<jono> Pendulum, all set :)
<Pendulum> jono: so'm I :)
<jcastro> jono: I can close the Alpha 3 work item then?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<ScottL> akgraner, i am practically done with the interview questions, what method would you like me to use to get them back to you?
<akgraner> Can you drop them into the google doc?
<ScottL> i have been typing them in the same document, but i need another ten minutes to complete them
<akgraner> if email is easier just email - whatever is easier for you - :-)  just attach a pic please :-)  if you don't mind
<akgraner> okie dokie - just let me know when you are finished  - I'm not at my house right now - I have a meeting in a few minutes so I had to drive to SC
<ScottL> i'll have to dig up a picture though or wait until my wife gets home tonight to take one :/
<akgraner> :-)   I'll wait til Monday to add it now anyway - it
<akgraner> as most people have started their weekend
<akgraner> and we want people to see :-)  not gloss over it..
<doctormo> Hey jono
<ScottL> hi doctormo
<doctormo> Hey ScottL
<ScottL> akgraner, okay, found a picture, how would you like for me to send it to you (lol - it's kinda scary though)
<jono> doctormo, hey
<jono> kim0, so it seems herb is working on the RT?
<kim0> jono: Yes .. that seems to be the case
<doctormo> jono: Still here having fun at DebConf, is it appropriate for me to lend my production talents towards the Debian community? For their new member guides and such?
<kim0> doctormo: thanks man for offering to help on the css thingie .. it's been taken care of, so nevermind
<doctormo> kim0: Ah don't thank me too quickly, I didn't do anything. :-) Was it a very small job?
<kim0> doctormo: yes tiny :)
<akgraner> ScottL, email would be great
<jono> doctormo, of course, your time is your own! :)
<jono> kim0, cool :)
<doctormo> jono: Community is Social.
<kim0> akgraner: hey there .. how are ya
<jono> doctormo, indeed :)
<akgraner> kim0, great and you?  I gathered you all were a bit busy  - so I was waiting to bug ya :-)
<kim0> akgraner: hehe .. and I thought you forgot me already :)
 * kim0 is enjoying summer heat
<akgraner> kim0, nope :-)
<akgraner> I'll get you some questions on Monday :-)
<kim0> cool stuff
<akgraner> I got caught up on some much needed family time - so now I have to catch up on everything else...
<akgraner> :-)
<kim0> akgraner: you're doing an amazing job btw
<ScottL> akgraner, i'll need your email (not sure if you gave it to me before)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-07
<nigelb> paultag: no problem :)
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> Good Morning :)
<duanedesign> good morning
 * nigelb waves to cz
<nigelb> gah, czajkowski
<nigelb> morning duanedesign, rather frightfully early today ?
<duanedesign> nigelb:  not to bad
<duanedesign> 5 am
<czajkowski> why so early
<duanedesign> i just like to get up early.
<duanedesign> :)
<Pendulum> hiya
<Pendulum> nigelb: only 90%?
<nigelb> Pendulum: yeah.  I need to go submit it.
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> so it's all the stuff you can do now
<nigelb> (a) I got lazy today. (b) Every time I stepped out, it started raining.
<nigelb> Once I submit it, it takes like 2 weeks
<nigelb> I'll probably take a day off on tuesday to do it.
<nigelb> I wonder which blog popey was talking about
<highvoltage> nigelb: what did he say?
<popey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dude-youre-35-year-old-with-neck-beard.html
<highvoltage> ah, *that* one
<nigelb> when he said "he'd rather gouge his eyes out with a rusty spoon"
<czajkowski> I see he removed his post/copy of it from planet Ubuntu
<highvoltage> yeah that's been all over the ubuntu twitter/dentisphere this morning
<popey> he pasted it to the planet!?
<czajkowski> yup
<popey> jeeez
<czajkowski> it's been removed about an hour now or so
<czajkowski> possibly two seeing as I've been away actually
<czajkowski> Not really what I'd expect to read on the planet tbh
<czajkowski> http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/dude-youre-a-35-year-old-with-a-neck-beard/ was on the planet
 * nigelb votes blacklisting
 * vish silently removes nigelb vote ;p
<vish> popey: topyli's comment was nice and to the point! :)
<pleia2> popey: thanks for updating the sounder description :)
<pleia2> that list makes me facepalm frequently, but somehow the pedanticism of some of the members has kinda grown on me, they're such characters
<czajkowski> great commen from zooko http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dude-youre-35-year-old-with-neck-beard.html#comment-67017538
<paultag> Oh wtf
<paultag> I'm a 21 year old with a neck-beard
<paultag> haters gana hate
 * AlanBell is now a little bit tempted to grow a neck beard
<czajkowski> akgraner: clearly women dont count in his books we don't have beards
<paultag> do it! :)
<AlanBell> paultag: I am 35 too
<paultag> Oh man!
<paultag> that's perfect AlanBell!
<AlanBell> sometimes I want to help Ben to be a better person, other times I just want to rip his arms off and slap him about with the soggy ends
<czajkowski> AlanBell: see that;s the dad in you
<czajkowski> help a boy grow
<czajkowski> not all boys grow up
 * czajkowski mutters
 * paultag waves
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/humphreybc definitely leaning towards the arms option at the moment
 * cjohnston cant grow a beard
<AlanBell> I think everyone who can should turn up to UDS with a neck beard
<paultag> +1
<cjohnston> I could try for that
<paultag> Oh! And get a picture of Ben as Che on an acid wash T
<AlanBell> neck wigs could be provided for the genetically neck-hair challenged
<cjohnston> I found out yesterday I'm on call for a trial the entire week of UDS
<cjohnston> and not jury duty.. to testify
<cjohnston> boo!
<cjohnston> I'm gonna try to get outta it since im on vacation
<cjohnston> and its for work
<vish> heh , upstreams are pissed at that post!
<AlanBell> not surprised
<jcastro> I have a neckbeard!
<jcastro> tbh the post was tl;dr for me
<vish> now that was removed from the planet they are questioning " i didn't see the post removed that called us (gnome icon theme maitainers) idiots "
<AlanBell> vish: where?
<vish> had to mention the OMG and planet are on same
<jcastro> vish: ah, slippery slope
<vish> s/on/not
<jcastro> didn't he have some interview where he mentioned macking on ladies or something?
<AlanBell> yup, that was last week
<vish> jcastro: yeah , that line was removed
<jcastro> classy!
<czajkowski> jcastro: tl;dr ?
<vish> AlanBell: the gnome icons post was one of an earlier post on OMG , iirc that was joey
<jcastro> czajkowski: "too long; didn't read"
<czajkowski> jcastro: ahh:) thank you
<jcastro> I think part of ben's problem is that he's full of hopes and dreams.
<jcastro> He hasn't been using linux long enough to be a beaten down piece of pulp
<vish> lol!
<czajkowski> jcastro: It's not even that, he just is young immature and lacks cop on and respect, that post insults Many many people
<AlanBell> jcastro: he also has another 15 years to grow a neckbeard
<jcastro> I don't think he'll ever grow a neckbeard
<jcastro> you can tell
<AlanBell> I can see that post as being rather damaging in terms of perception of Ubuntu by upstreams
<jcastro> is omg!ubuntu on an ubuntu.com domain?
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> it is omgubuntu.co.uk
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so like, why is ubuntu in the name? etc.
<AlanBell> good question
<czajkowski> its a fan base for Ubuntu, but not really much fo a fan when it posts shite like that
<vish> and some supporting such posts :s
<AlanBell> czajkowski: it is an add supported publication, they are making money from it
<czajkowski> thats even worse then :(
<vish> AlanBell: really? there was a comment from someone among them that he is not doing it for profit
<jcastro> right, so like would we care if it was softpedia or webupd8 or some other site without "ubuntu" in the name?
<czajkowski> meh we can all give out about out, we all dont like it, chances of his apologising are slim and none.  whats the point.
<AlanBell> tbh I am not that bothered about OMGUbuntu as a concept, they are learning journalism on the job, slowly, and they do put out some good articles
<jcastro> besides, if you want more news on ubuntu you can always read plaanet fedora!
<czajkowski> jcastro: for me, i see it as an Ubuntu member slagging off the majority of people who have developed and worked on Ubuntu and open source in rather poor taste
<AlanBell> Ben has noticed that he gets rewarded with more readers and comments and probably add views when he posts that kind of article
<jcastro> czajkowski: so say something!
<jcastro> well, not to me
<jcastro> but then it will just cause more pain
<AlanBell> I am more concerned about it being on planet.ubuntu.com as an Ubuntu member and representing the project
<jcastro> so you don't
<jcastro> (I do this all the time)
<jcastro> AlanBell: that is a good point
<czajkowski> jcastro: I don't get you?
<jcastro> czajkowski: like, you could respond with something
<czajkowski> AlanBell: he removed it within an hr of it being on the planet
<jcastro> but then there would be a retort
<jcastro> and then other people would retort
<jcastro> and then it would be even worse
<czajkowski> jcastro: I've tried in the past to reason with ben and it didn't happen so I just gave up
<AlanBell> yeah, that is the "don't feed the trolls" thing
<jcastro> czajkowski: right, so you just put him in the "done with that pile" and move on
<czajkowski> I didn't blog it, I spoke to him in pm and meh.  exactly move on build a bridge and get over it :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: doesn't matter so much that he removed it from the planet, he is an Ubuntu member either way
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> I think the person zooko wrote the bext reply on the comments with the dear Ben  I am a 35....
<jcastro> I am 35!
<AlanBell> so when he says on twitter about Maia Kozheva "Yeah, seriously, you should find her blog post. I just want to tell her to fuck off." I think that is kinda unacceptable
<czajkowski> you can grow a beard :)
<czajkowski> silverfox wrote a detailed bug report over the fonts wasn't it
<AlanBell> lucidfox
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> yes
<jcastro> I don't see why he's upset about that bug
<czajkowski> he's not
<czajkowski> she is
<czajkowski> he's upset she filed the bug
<jcastro> I don't see why he would care, the bug was worth it just so mark can explain why the font is what it is
<jcastro> (I posted the same kind of thing on her blog)
<AlanBell> yeah
<jcastro> hmm, so hey
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> z'actly
<jcastro> the dell store started selling desktops again
<jcastro> and I priced one for about $1000 USD
<czajkowski> feck ye over in USa ye can get them!
<jcastro> today I find the same one in a store
<jcastro> with higher specs
 * czajkowski can only get a mini over here 
<jcastro> for 799, with windows 7!
<czajkowski> ugh
<jcastro> so I ask if they have the 7100n in stock, of course they've never heard of it
<czajkowski> though I think the next laptop I get will be a system 76 shipped to mate in Canada - pending I get a job of course
<jcastro> so basically, if I buy from their online store I am out the 500gb and 2gb that's in the store model + no ubuntu ootb
<jcastro> (disk and ram spec, respectively)
<AlanBell> at least they will let you buy it
<jcastro> good point
<AlanBell> did you see my conversation with them in the UK?
<jcastro> yea
<jcastro> loltastic
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hey at least you didn't have to give them a geography lesson, she tried to tell me I was in the UK
<AlanBell> now they only sell them over the phone, one of the guys in the UK loco phoned them up and got basically the same "you must buy windows" that I got online
<czajkowski> I really wish other manufacturers sold with Ubuntu on them
<AlanBell> czajkowski you are proper foreign
<jcastro> am I proper rebel then?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I'm a mixutre alright :)
<AlanBell> bedtime reading czajkowski http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<czajkowski> I've not broken any..
<IdleOne> jcastro: with a name like yours claiming to be a rebel is a capital offence in some countries :)
<highvoltage> czajkowski: ireland isn't part of the UK?
<jcastro> IdleOne: yeah!
<Pendulum> highvoltage: ooh. treading on dangerous ground there
 * highvoltage backs off
 * IdleOne grabs popcorn and watches czajkowski rip highvoltage a new one
<czajkowski> highvoltage: I'm one of the few folks who don't mind it.  I'm half English being born over there and dad is English, in fact he calls me a turn coat as I gave up british passport 12 years ago.
 * czajkowski kicks highvoltage just the same 
<czajkowski> highvoltage: you can chair the next two emea board meeting just for that
<czajkowski> :p
<highvoltage> ouch :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-08
<bencrisford> *yawn* morning folks
<czajkowski> howdy
<nigelb> ok, wtf.  Seriously, WTF.
<nigelb> Ben is claming on fb that his post generated 212 comments and people just cheer him on.
<czajkowski> meh
<czajkowski> nigelb: dont even think about it :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: I saw too much ubuntu hate just because of that one post :(
<czajkowski> hey I'e had folks in irish communities over me slag us off due to it
<czajkowski> meh he;s one person doesnt speak for us all
<nigelb> I agree with you about zooko, beautiful comment.
<czajkowski> I've had folks say we;re all a bit fanboyish now and inhouse fighting it just portrays us in poor light.  I just point out newbie to the community, take with a Large pinch of salt
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I ended up doing that with someone in the MA loco
<czajkowski> he's in the community les than a year
<czajkowski> so meh
 * nigelb has also been around less than a year.
<Pendulum> nigelb: yes, but you do stuff
<czajkowski> yes and you dont mouth off
<Pendulum> and you don't run your mouth
<nigelb> :)
<Pendulum> tbh, I'm just bored with the entire thing at this point.
<nigelb> Me too, but I'm saddened by the image we just portaied especially by a community member.
<czajkowski> I'm bored/annoyed/pissed off but meh nobody is gonna remove his membership nor will  he apologise for his behaviour
<nigelb> Not cool.
<czajkowski> he doesnt see anything wrong with his post
<nigelb> (someday I'll learn to spell)
<nigelb> czajkowski: exactly and there is a bunch of peple supporting his POV.
<czajkowski> nigelb: me too don't worry :)
<nigelb> Disgusting.
<czajkowski> nigelb: chances are they are not Ubuntu members though
<nigelb> Yeah, I hope so.
<czajkowski> gym time
 * nigelb expresses sympathies.
<Pendulum> tbh, I don't worry about the POV. It's how he expressed it that I worry about.
<vish> nigelb: 325 comments!  sometimes its better to just ignore than encourage, any publicity is good publicity! ;)
<IdleOne> unhu is the word for Ubuntu in the Shona language spoken in Zimbabwe
<IdleOne> this is a small part of what unhu is:
<IdleOne> The individual identity is replaced with the larger societal identity within the individual. Thus, families are portrayed or reflected in the individual and this phenomenon is extended to villages, districts, provinces and regions being portrayed in the individual. This places high demands on the individual to behave in the highest standards and to portray the highest possible virtues that society strives for. "Unhu" embodies all th
<IdleOne> e invaluable virtues that society strives for towards maintaining harmony and the spirit of sharing among its members.
<IdleOne> Since yesterday I have felt saddened by the post by Ben and also by a lot of the comments
<IdleOne> The CC could take away his membership status but then we would be just as bad as he has shown himself to be in that blog post. If his actions reflect on the rest of the community I believe the rest of the community are responsible for his actions. We should not be talking about removing him, instead we should be talking about how we can help him understand Ubuntu.
<vish> IdleOne: pretty sure just commenting over here is not gonna make the CC take action , if you are hurt by the comment you can probably send a complaint to the CC... mostly everyone just wants to not give him/those comments any value or waste time on them..
<IdleOne> vish: my comment here was not meant just for the CC. I am sure the CC is aware of this situation. I commented here because there are many community leaders in this channel.
<vish> IdleOne: yup , i got that, but was just mentioning :)
<IdleOne> vish :)
<IdleOne> vish: I might be reading your comment wrong up there so I just wanted to clarify in case. I did not mean to say I think the CC should remove his membership. I was just saying they could do that but I don't believe it would help the community.
<vish> IdleOne: hehe, we are both saying the same thing,but probably in different ways, it surely wont help wasting time on that issue.. :)
<IdleOne> lol
<czajkowski> another funky conference in dUblin http://www.atypi.org/03_Dublin
<czajkowski> as well as http://conference2010.meego.com/
<highvoltage> oooh
<highvoltage> conferences!
<czajkowski> yup
<highvoltage> I wish I had more time/money to attend more
<czajkowski> you and me both
<czajkowski> highvoltage: there is a reason I started my confence :)
<highvoltage> I guess too much of them would be too much for me though, I'm too much of an introvert to have people around me /that/ much
<czajkowski> it's run 3 times so far now
<czajkowski> :D
<highvoltage> well congrats! (and apologies)
<highvoltage> (for not knowing aboutit)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: ossbarcamp.com is my wee baby
<highvoltage> I yes that rings a bell, I remember reading about it onyour blog
<highvoltage> (ugh my laptop's spacebar is dying faster and faster)
<czajkowski> http://www.eventelephant.com/ossbarcamp
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-01
<paultag> mhall119: cjohnston: How long does it take for a new locoteam to get on loco.ubuntu.com ?
<paultag> does the manage script run on a cron?
<mhall119> paultag: yes
<mhall119> paultag: looks like it runs ever 20 minutes
<paultag> mhall119: Ubuntu oregon was asking, they don't seem to be comming up :)
<cjohnston> when were they added
<paultag> cjohnston: yesterday
<paultag> morning
<paultag> a bit longer then 20 minutes
<paultag> wonder if the script is failing
<paultag> (I mean in a significany way, it's clearly already failing)
<cjohnston> mhall119: /
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> i know cranberry has been having issues
<cjohnston> so maybe thats part of it
<paultag> figured I'd ought to let ya'll know
<cjohnston> I guess dominican republic too
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> Morning!
<huats> morning
<kim0> Morning all
<jussi> you know, half this channels traffic is "morning" :D
<kim0> lol :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> also hugs
<nigelb> but dholbach is on vacation :P
<kim0> hehe :)
<nigelb> the rest is comments from jono, jcastro, kim0, and dholbach during their call :P
<jussi> nigelb: nah, not "during", but organising said call
<jussi> nigelb: and you realised you just pinged all those people... (although i do give you that 2 arent in the channel)
<nigelb> jussi: I do realize that :P
<Daviey> morning o/
<nigelb> Daviey: o/
<czajkowski> off irc for nearly 4 days come back to some weird pings, as loco council cz laura and clearly my nick are all highlighted.
<nigelb> didn't know you watched for laura.
<nigelb> I often use it when I don't want to ping you, but refer to you.
<czajkowski> nigelb: yup I don't "watch" for it, it's my name on other channels
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I hope they were at least amusing :)
<AlanBell> probably why it is on hilight :)
<czajkowski> some come back to all weird pings
<AlanBell> I get a lot of pings from people talking about chickens
<czajkowski> or messages when you see this do this :)
<nigelb> lol
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-offtopic talks about chickens a *lot*
<Pendulum> I get some weird pings from people who use the word 'penny'
<nigelb> AlanBell: I shall henceforth use "Gallus gallus" instead of chicken :P
<AlanBell> mainly in an "I am eating a yummy chicken sandwich" context
<Pendulum> food :(
<AlanBell> oops
<Pendulum> s'ok
 * nigelb kicks AlanBell :P
<Pendulum> not starving yet
<Pendulum> that'll be in another hour or 2
<nigelb> AlanBell: did you get a chance to play with etherpad lite?
<AlanBell> not really, it looked quite cool
<nigelb> If node.js can scale to UDS scale, then I'd prefer that instead of etherpad.
<nigelb> Its probably less memory.
<nigelb> I wonder if it works on popey's iPad.
<AlanBell> well there is an etherpad instance that is already running, I don't think that is going to change in the short term
<nigelb> hm
<AlanBell> is there some better integration that can be done with node.js around authentication/security?
<AlanBell> working on iOS/Android would be a benefit certainly
<nigelb> I think node.js might be easier to hack on. At elast for me.
<nigelb> I'll poke.
<nigelb> there is an openid implementation.
<Daviey> AlanBell: We are currently looking at etherpad lite btw.. Haven't had a chance to compare db schema's to see if it can drop in tho
<Daviey> 12:29 -!- AlanBell [~alan@ubuntu/member/alanbell] has quit [OFFENDED]
<nigelb> Daviey: lol
<nigelb> Daviey: Need help? :)
<nigelb> I have etherpad running on my box
<Daviey> nigelb: crack on :)
<nigelb> should be trivial to install etherpad-life, and try with the old schema
<nigelb> Daviey: I suppose memory saved must be a good factory? ;)
<Daviey> nigelb: great!
<nigelb> *factor
<Daviey> nigelb: the memory saving is *significant*
<Daviey> i tried it in ec2 the other day
<nigelb> oooh, neat!
<nigelb> I suppose jussi can arrange for a few 100 people with nothing better to do to test :P
<Daviey> If it is drop-in, i'll swap out pad.daviey.com to be it.
<nigelb> \o/
<Daviey> Although, the lack of private pad support is a tad upsetting.
<nigelb> well, we could do both. one for private and one for public \/me runs
<popey> nigelb: gimmie a url and I can test it on ipad :D
<nigelb> popey: sec
 * nigelb notes bug 807784 meanwhile
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807784 in principia "Formula needed: etherpad-lite" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807784
<Daviey> nigelb: it was that we tested in ec2 :)
<nigelb> Daviey: ah!
<nigelb> Daviey: that makes it quite easy to scale etherpad lite ;)
<nigelb> popey: https://pad.pitapoison.de/pad/p/popey
<popey> nigelb: "Cannot GET /pad/p/popey"
<popey> oh, https
<popey> sorry
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> wait, who's foobar?
<Daviey> me
<Daviey> nigelb: Please add openid support, kkthnx
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> Daviey: I will take payment in cash, cheque, beer, vodka :P
<Daviey> nigelb: oh good.. i hope you find that :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Interesting. CLicking History disconnects me. Anyone else can reproduce that?
<nigelb> popey: so beter than etherpad, yes? :P
<Daviey> nigelb: yes, but redirects you to the history page
<nigelb> ok, so the disconnect button is poping up wrong;y confusing people
<popey> nigelb: yeah, looks good
<popey> nigelb: looks like the new safari supports both java and js etherpad
<popey> which it previously didnt
<nigelb> popey: nice!
<popey> its not great, but better than nothing
<nigelb> Yeah :)
<jcastro> kim0: I did 1.5 formulas!
<kim0> 1.5 oO ?
<nigelb> btw, we should get ensemble formulates to work with vagrant. that'd rock.
<paultag> what exactly does ensamble do?
<paultag> I was under the impression it's just nonfree puppet http://www.puppetlabs.com/
<paultag> which is a shame
<nigelb> wait, non-free?
<nigelb> what?
<paultag> I assumed if it was Canonical it's nonfree
<jcastro> kim0: one working one, one half way working
<nigelb> Ye of little faith.
<paultag> nigelb: hey man. Their track-record is shit
<paultag> nigelb: launchpad was nonfree for years
<Daviey> paultag: Are you trolling?
<AlanBell> https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/
<paultag> Daviey: well you'd hardly have to ask, the answer would be the same both ways
<jcastro> kim0: the Alice IRC one pulls from a bunch of CPAN so it takes like 10 minutes to deploy, the other one is summit and yeah .... I kind of bit off more than I can chew
 * nigelb links to https://launchpad.net/ensemble
<Daviey> jcastro: It is in the queue to get sync'd to oneiric
<kim0> jcastro: woohoo
<jcastro> Daviey: nod, when that's in I'll update it
<Daviey> jcastro: bug 818479
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 818479 in ubuntu "Sync alice 0.19-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818479
<jcastro> right now, it's not pretty, it has to install a bunch of stuff on a new server
<jcastro> ooh I better sub to that.
<Daviey> jcastro: You could use my shiny PPA? :)
<AlanBell> paultag: it is free software for making stuff that runs on one server use lots of servers instead :)
<kim0> paultag: no idea what is non free that relates to Ensemble, and no it's not just a puppet clone
<jcastro> what, in the formula? Is it going to be a maintained PPA or a test ppa
<paultag> kim0: mkay
<paultag> AlanBell: gotcha
<Daviey> jcastro: just test... once it's in the archive it's deprecated.
<paultag> I never cared to look into it
 * popey puts paultag back in his box
<jcastro> Daviey: ok I'll just wait
<Daviey> jcastro: imaptience++
 * paultag *muffled sounds of struggle*
<jcastro> poor paultag
<paultag> jcastro: ohai, friendo. How's the heat?
<jcastro> fine with the AC on. :)
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have a beachside view? ;)
<jcastro> heh no
<paultag> fail!
<paultag> Man, I need to go out and get blackout drunk
<paultag> I'm working on migrating old PL/1 code
<paultag> someone shoot me
<nigelb> what is PL/1?
<paultag> nigelb: please don't ask
<paultag> nigelb: language from 1960s
<paultag> yes, it came before C
<nigelb> lol.
<nigelb> FAIL. ^
<paultag> it's a step up from COBOL or Fortran
<nigelb> paultag, jcastro: https://twitter.com/#!/emacs/status/97159561202511873
<jcastro> hah
<paultag> nigelb: haha, punks
<paultag> nigelb: did you see the new slogan for Syn?
<paultag> "Syn, the package manager with a better F/OSS record then GNU Emacs!
<paultag> "
<nigelb> bwahaha
<paultag> nigelb: I'm thinking of using the LOL rageface for the bootup screen
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.ragemaker.net/images/Laughing/LOL.png that one
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> kim0: can you check out the long presentation today? Just a once over to make sure it makes sense would be nice.
<kim0> jcastro: sure ..
<jcastro> With 50% more matching slides!
<nigelb> <3 https://twitter.com/#!/jmsgroup/status/98030723952418816
<nigelb> "it's like Windows 7... except it's good"
<jono> kim0, will be two mins, grabbing headset
<kim0> same here :)
<jono> kim0, damn headset issues, brb rebooting
<kim0> it's usually pulse issues
<kim0> pulseaudio -k
<kim0> bluetooth is broken for me .. believes its disabled, while it's enabled
<kim0> also scrolling 'down' over the sound indicator 'raises' volume
<kim0> random bugs come to mind :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I've been on 2d this week alot
<kim0> that's a 2d only thing? thought so
<jcastro> Is it? dunno, 3d has been broken all last week for me
<kim0> same here .. compiz segfaults
<kim0> something that's also annoying, I'm not getting the battery indicator for some reason
<jcastro> hah weird, I get the battery one on my desktop, which has no battery
<jcastro> is indicator-power installed?
<kim0> jcastro: yep, 0.4-0ubuntu3
 * kim0 thinks dholbach must be skiing in Norway or something :)
<jono> apologies, nearly set, kim0
<jono> G+?
<kim0> works for me
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<jcastro> <-- hitting up lunch
<popey> lucky lunch!
<paultag> :( -- http://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/98061319281975296
<paultag> Looks like the BOS UGJ is out of luck
<popey> paultag: why do canonical people have to be there?
<paultag> popey: the plan was to use the canonical building
<paultag> popey: because we have no where to go
<popey> ah
<popey> bummer
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> with so many great univ around, absolutely no place?
<popey> when is it?
<popey> must be somewhere you can go
<paultag> nigelb: all the unis are debian-biased. I wanted to have an Ubuntu Upstream Jam (UUJ), but I don't have time to plan
<pleia2> it's labor day weekend here in the states, very hard to find a venue for free
<paultag> Yeah, i'm sure we'll find anything
<paultag> but ffs, it's canonical :(
<paultag> they should have our backs on this one
<popey> they are people
<paultag> I understand
<popey> people have lives too
<paultag> I understand
<popey> (just like geeks dont)
<paultag> but to say not a single person is interested is nuts
<nigelb> I'll have to agree with popey.
 * popey shrugs
<paultag> on a group of people that work on Ubuntu for work
<popey> what kind of office is Boston?
<paultag> popey: it's nice. I've only been outside it
<popey> i.e. is it a support office, engineering, admin?
<paultag> popey: ubuntu OEM IIRC
<nigelb> OEM I think/
<nigelb> gah too slow
<paultag> it's so silly,
<paultag> for all the shit I give canonical, I would have thought this would have been the last thing they'd do
<paultag> I mostly mock software and administration, never something like this
<jcastro> did you send them a mail?
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, MT handed it
<paultag> jcastro: he mailed back saying no
<jcastro> no it can't be hosted there or no no one can go?
<popey> Looks like paultag got out of bed on the grumpy side this morning.
<paultag> jcastro: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ma/2011-August/003687.html
<paultag> popey: yeah, I did :(
<paultag> my back is killing me and I got no sleep, and I need some food, and my code's breaking
<jcastro> ah suck.
<paultag> jcastro: so BOS won't have a GJ :(
<jcastro> did you try the MIT media lab?
<paultag> jcastro: I could mail Mako but it's way late in the game righ tnow
<paultag> I had a kickass idea too
<paultag> oh well. next cycle
<jcastro> it's like a whole month away still!
<nhandler> paultag: You could always go for a cafe or bookstore (not as nice as some of those other places, but they work)
<Daviey> paultag: You really are not winning friends with this strategy.
<paultag> nhandler: yeah, we'll have to do something, but this just bugs me in a nasty way
<paultag> Daviey: At this point, after 3 years with Ubuntu membership, if someone wants to think less of me because of my distaste of Canonical's practices some of the times on some of the day, fine. I don't care.
<paultag> I'm here because I help, not because I need friends
<Daviey> paultag: keep going with that.
<paultag> it's a good bonus, but it's not my intent
<jcastro> easy everyone, let's not get too upset
<jcastro> we don't want popey removing the channel
<popey> SHUT IT DOWN!
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> or bashing Canonical too much or the canonical-employee pop	might shut us down.
<nigelb> *popey
<akgraner> haha....we need t-shirts now that say "SHUT IT DOWN!" ~ popey
<maco> akgraner: you're around!
<akgraner> and on the back a list of everything popey shuts down :-)
<akgraner> maco, yep
<akgraner> I can type now
<nhandler> Glad to see you back akgraner
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> I don't take walking or typing for granted anymore
<nigelb> akgraner!
<nigelb> zomg!
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> nigelb, how does tomorrow sound for hashing out mentoring stuffs
<nigelb> sounds great!
<nigelb> I'll keep my evening free :)
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks
<AlanBell> paultag: if it is any consolation the London Canonical contingent don't let us use their offices and tend not to go to LoCo events
<AlanBell> with exceptions, the jointly hosted Ubuntu in Business event did attract a few
<maco> barry's the only dc-area canonical employee i've met
<maco> there's apparently 3 or 4 of em
<Daviey> AlanBell: I'd argue that at least the last two release parties have had a higher concentration of Canonical employees
<AlanBell> yes, release parties, but those are not loco events I am told
<Daviey> interesting.. who told you that?!
<popey> well given they are generally organised by canonical, that makes sense
<paultag> AlanBell: it's fine, I'm past caring
<AlanBell> Daviey: I couldn't possibly say
<popey> I can kinda understand people not wanting to come in on the weekend.
<akgraner> If I wasn't using Ubuntu or an over zealot (at times) community member I would be pissed if pete wanted to work on Ubuntu on the weekend instead of hanging out with me and the kids...
<paultag> not everyone's married with kids
<paultag> and apparently, no one botherd to ask around, from what mike sent back
<akgraner> I know that...:-) but was just giving my point of view on it
<AlanBell> and some people *are*
<AlanBell> some family friendly kids events are put on at weekends
<paultag> AlanBell: yes, but we need *one* person to sit and make sure we don't steal stuff, really
<paultag> but it's fine, I don't care
<paultag> I'm dropping this
<paultag> it's clear we can't do it, so to struggle is silly
<akgraner> :-(
 * vish tickles paultag :)
<paultag> vish: :)
<akgraner> paultag, you know we all <3 you anyway!
<paultag> akgraner: aww, gee, thanks Amber :)
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't know, those guys in Boston are alright, but that Paul guy is a bit shady
 * paultag plots in the corner
<akgraner> oh snap...
 * czajkowski tickles paultag 
<paultag> czajkowski: vish beat you to that
<czajkowski> paultag: popping in to say hi then going back to resting :)
<czajkowski> felt like poking prodding stabbibg
<czajkowski> you got a tickle
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<paultag> czajkowski: the drugs are working, I see :)
<czajkowski> paultag: not sure, sat woke up in no pain, yesterday evening some pain came down in the leg, and today a bit iffy
<czajkowski> in theory am to give it 6 weeks to see if the disc will move back in.
<paultag> czajkowski: you'll pull through, I know it :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: any update on the testing ec2?
<paultag> czajkowski: you got this! :)
<czajkowski> getting 4 injections into spine. and sedated so they could move the disc in happned on friday
<czajkowski> so fingers crossed
<paultag> czajkowski: you'll pull through, you're too tough to let this beat you :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> paultag: please can we turn of mail notification on website
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> am having to deal with listadmin
<paultag> czajkowski: let one through so I can see where it's from, then I'll take care of it
<paultag> czajkowski: and you back to bed, missy
<czajkowski> bugger
<czajkowski> just delted it
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> will do next time
<paultag> czajkowski: I've been doing day-to-day for LC, no sweat. Take time off, you earned it :)
<paultag> got a few pending things, all easy to take care of
<czajkowski> will go through the bugs in a wee bit -n updated the ones last week with comments
<paultag> czajkowski: it's OK. Get some sleep, we have 2 weeks until the next meeting
<paultag> czajkowski: and I've got the short term stuff covered
<czajkowski> ok
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yep, just waiting for the invite
<jono> jcastro, one sec
<jono> jcastro, sent
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-02
<Martyn> Hey ...
<Martyn> Penny came out of surgery today, in good shape
<Martyn> the docs had to clear 10 times as much tissue from her spinal cord as they expected to find, but it went okay.  She's asleep now, and scheduled for her second bout of surgeries tomorrow.
<nigelb> Martyn: Thank you!
<Martyn> you're welcome
<Martyn> I'll keep passing along info as I need it
<Martyn> her second bout of surgery will be to fuse C1/C2 to her skull to stabilize her neck
<jussi> jono: ping!
<jono> howdy jussi
<jussi> heya jono. PM :)
<jono> :-)
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> good morning everyone
<nigelb> morning
<dpm> morning kim0
<dpm> and nigelb
<dpm> and everyone else
<dpm> maco, are you around?
<huats> morning everyone
<nigelb> dpm: I'm fairly sure she's asleep
<kim0> dpm: nigelb huats Howdy all o/
<huats> hello kim0!
<kim0> hey there
 * kim0 reboots again
<dpm> good morning AlanBell, popey. are you around?
<AlanBell> o/
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> AlanBell, did you have a chance to look at the e-mail I sent re: people around London wanting to do some user testing for developer.ubuntu.com? Do you know anyone who'd be interested in that?
<popey> ah, yes, sorry
<popey> is there any reason you've not blogged this?
<popey> or made a public announcement some other way?
<dpm> popey, no, it's nothing confidential, I simply thought I'd get in touch with you guys first in case you know someone, and I can perhaps blog about it later if the design team are happy about it
<AlanBell> I was trying to think of someone, nothing sprung to mind
<AlanBell> dpm: come to oggcamp and do a talk about devloper.ubuntu.com and how you need feedback from app developers
<dpm> AlanBell, unfortunately, oggcamp is 2 days after the dates we set for user testing :)
<AlanBell> so it is
<AlanBell> maybe send the mail to ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> yeah, i was thinking that too
<dpm> AlanBell, popey. Ok, will do that then. Thanks!
<popey> then we can both link to it in social stuff ☺
<AlanBell> +1
<dpm> AlanBell, popey, done
<popey> tweeted
<dpm> excellent, thanks ;)
<AlanBell> why has https://launchpad.net/~package-import been made an Ubuntu Member??
<nigelb> AlanBell: may be its an indrect membership
<nigelb> AlanBell: yeah, its given core-dev rights which filtered down.
<AlanBell> yeah, it is indirect, probably through multiple routes
<nigelb> AlanBell: package importer was using james_w's name. This is part of the move to make that a robot instead.
<AlanBell> bother
<AlanBell> so is it male or female?
<nigelb> I'll just reduce the total by 1
<maco> dpm: im around now
<dpm> hi maco, I read jono's e-mail and wasn't sure what you needed. Just the list of e-mails from the uw team in LP?
<maco> dpm: either a list of the emails or a condorcet poll. but it was supposed to be done a few weeks ago :-/
<maco> (because the people eligible to vote isnt supposed to be "members of the team on the day of the election" --its supposed to be a few weeks earlier, so no ballot stuffing goes on)
<dpm> maco, I can give you a list of the e-mails, but can you be more specific on what you need for a condorcet poll?
<maco> dpm: if you give me the email list then i guess i can figure out how to setup the poll. if you want to do the poll, it's to elect the next group of 3 leaders for Ubuntu Women, and the 4 nominees were in the emails jono forwarded
 * maco looks up election day
<dpm> maco, I've never set up a poll before, so I'm just trying to figure out in terms of infrastructure.
<dpm> what you need
<maco> just the list of email addresses, now that i think about it. because the poll's not supposed to be up til the 9th, but the email addresses are supposed to cut off in advance of that date
<maco> hmm
<maco> akgraner: can i tell dpm to send the email addresses to YOU instead? i'm going to be in the 16th century on the 9th
<dpm> maco, ok, sounds good, give me a few mins and I can give you the addresses. There is a caveat, though: we won't get the e-mails from people with hidden e-mail in LP
<maco> that was the point of asking a canonical employee, though
<maco> last time amber used up her daily allowance of "contact this member" clicks every day for a week and a bit to send voting links to hidden email people, and jono said this time he could help us avoid that by getting the list of addresses, since he's a canonical person
<dpm> maco, as a canonical employee I don't have access to people's addresses in LP, the only thing I would do is to use the LP api to get the list. If everyone is happy with it, what I could do is to ask a Launchpad admin to provide a list of the addresses, including hidden ones
<maco> yeah, sounds like that's what we need. don't want people to be excluded from voting because they like privacy
<dpm> maco, actually, I've just produced the list, and it seems everyone has visible e-mail address (or that my recent addition to the registry team in LP gave me access to them). I'll send you that
<maco> thanks!
<nigelb> ha, didn't know dpm was all-powerful on LP :P
<topyli> ph33r
<dpm> :P
<dpm> maco, sent
<maco> dpm: thanks
<jono> dpm sorry, I have this Ensemble call
<jono> dpm we need to reschedule our 1:1 calls
<dpm> jono, no worries, let's reschedule this one and then talk about the next ones. Would you have time tomorrow after the team call?
<jono> dpm I have time in 50m if that works
<dpm> jono, yeah, let's do that, sounds good to me
<jono> thanks dpm for your patience
<duanedesign> jono: their was a server side issue that resulted in some users not being able to authenticate Ubuntu One. Should now be fixed. If not let me know
<jono> I hate my calendar
 * dpm hugs jono
 * jono hugs dpm
<czajkowski> jono: no you just hate the items in there that aren't marked holidays :)
<jono> czajkowski, indeed
<jono> there arn't many items marked HOLIDAYS :-/
<czajkowski> jono: we missed our LD chin wag last week I assume back to normal next week
<paultag> jeez what happened to LC chit-chat
<jono> czajkowski, yup, apologies, I was on the road at OSCON
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> paultag: we got merged into LD :)
<paultag> that'll be the day :)
<czajkowski> paultag: some days I do wonder tbh :s
<czajkowski> right off to shops to buy food to cook dinner
<czajkowski> toodles
<paultag> cheerio
<jcastro> jono: I found a pic of your calendar in my old photos when I was organizing them
<jono> jcastro, oh?
<jono> jcastro, how did it look?
<jcastro> yeah, let's just say you have more colors than most rainbows
<jcastro> it was pretty epic, which is probably why I took the picture
<jono> lol
<jcastro> https://picasaweb.google.com/jorge.castro/DropBox#5593999884265086690
<jcastro> hah!
<nigelb> zomg.
<jcastro> iirc someone at UDS was asking how available you are and you just put this up and then we all laughed
<jcastro> hah, in hindsight you can post a pic like that and add the title "Gee, do you think Burnout might happen here?" and then wham, awesome slide.
<akgraner> informit just published my article on Ubuntu Community: LoCo Communities Explained - thought I'd share it with the channel  - http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1739163
<jono> dpm call wrapped early, ready now?
<jono> jcastro, lol
<dpm> jono, sure, hangout?
<jono> akgraner, nice!
<jono> dpm yep,
<akgraner> jono, thanks
<jcastro> that informit page doesn't work for me
<akgraner> hmmm
<jono> dpm invite sent
<akgraner> jcastro hmmm... dunno why...
<akgraner> it didn't work for me until about an hour ago...
<jcastro> loco article hosted on asp.net
<jcastro> god was watching
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> I just write the articles I don't control where the publishers host them at...
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/t0wOI.png
<maco> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<maco> jcastro: do you know Matthias's SCAdian name?
<jcastro> no clue
<maco> ok
<maco> i'm leaving for Pennsic on saturday, but he's already there, so i cant find out his name to find him
<jcastro> oh hey cool
<maco> jcastro: thats why i keep saying im going to be in the 16th c. next week ;)
<jcastro> any jousting?
<maco> i dont know. ive never been there yet
<maco> id like to learn archery so i can take part in a woods battle
<maco> but with this being the year i buy oodles of fabric to make garb, budgeting for a bow wasnt in the cards
<maco> jcastro: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282595_1890677666781_1236666104_31557808_7517636_n.jpg dress!
<maco> i made it on saturday. it took about 6 hours. including "squeeee! im making my first dress! and its working!"
<pleia2> nice :)
<czajkowski> reminds me of my pinaform I used to wear in primary school in wine
<maco> will see if i can pull off another in 4 hours tonight?
<maco> its off of this lady's pattern http://festiveattyre.com/gallery/florentine/earlyflor.html
<czajkowski> from grade1 to prep 6 pinaform, until we had our confirmation, then we could wear a long skirt
<maco> i dug into joann's remnants pile yesterday to get fabric for sleeves
<maco> got a red diamondy one with little gold patterns at the corners of the diamonds and a brown one with a print that makes it look like a brocade
<maco> czajkowski: at uds barcelona i told james_w why i did a double-take when he went to get a jumper.  in the US we say jumper when you'd say pinafore :P
<czajkowski> heh
<martyn> Hey all ..
<martyn> Penelope (Penny) is out of surgery today
<paultag> martyn: How's she doing?
<martyn> the surgery went well, she's recovering in her room (parents are there)
<paultag> awesome. I'm glad it went well
<paultag> I was worried :)
<martyn> If you would like her number to talk to her, PM me and I'll give it to you
<martyn> she would love to hear from people
<martyn> She will be in the Hospital until Friday afternoon
<martyn> She is in "Doctors Community Hospital" in Lanham Maryland
<martyn> Room 246a
<paultag> martyn: :)
<paultag> martyn: thank you for the update, that rocks :)
<martyn> They fused c1-c2 to her skull, using a piece of her rib.  This will keep her safe from hurting her newly-repaired spinal cord./
<paultag> wow, that's a lot more risky then I thought it would have been
<martyn> But it also means she will have less side-to-side motion in her head movement.
<martyn> Yep,
<AlanBell> o/ martyn
<AlanBell> I think I will try and call her tomorrow
<martyn> okay, heading out...
<martyn> she posted info on her facebook page as well
 * nigelb contemplates calling
<nigelb> ah, tomorrow
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rl7wTlUqkY
<czajkowski> jcastro: can you have a look at pm please
<maco> i should visit her after work tomorrow
<maco> oh, just south of greenbelt! thats really close
<czajkowski> mother of god I have a headache from that meeting tonight
<pleia2> anyone else about for CC meeting?
<pleia2> we don't have anything on the agenda
<paultag> pleia2: we love you?
<paultag> pleia2: pass that along if you don't mind :)
<pleia2> paultag: apparently we decided to argue about membership qualifications with only one CC member around instead :)
<paultag> pleia2: hahaha
<paultag> FAIL!
<pleia2> feeling more than a little blindsided
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<czajkowski> pleia2: swap for being in a meeting and getting shite from some folks over comments
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<czajkowski> am really getting sick of shit over membership
<czajkowski> mother of dear lord you'd swear you were winning a car with all the fuss people create
<pleia2> yeah, I'm not impressed with how canonical employees keep attacking the membership boards
<paultag> for sure
<czajkowski> pleia2: +1
<czajkowski> I totally feel attacked tonight tbh
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> only waiting for the tweets to start over staff not getting membership now
<pleia2> if policies need to be more strict, then we should go that route, not being ganged up on in -meeting (or twitter)
<czajkowski> pleia2: you could just op up in channel and mute it
<czajkowski> and point out you're the only CC person around....
<czajkowski> and tell them to add it to the agenda
<AlanBell> 23
<paultag> pleia2: :(
 * paultag hugs pleia2 
 * czajkowski wishes she was 23 all over again 
<AlanBell> but you don't look a day over 21
<czajkowski> I wish!
<czajkowski> 31.5 :o
<jcastro> pleia2: I didn't mean to gang up on anyone
<jcastro> it's just frustrating when you get told one thing and the actual policy is something else
<czajkowski> jcastro: that's fine and all, but what's happening is people are doing it to us in the middle of meetings
<czajkowski> which isn't helpful
<pleia2> yeah I understand, I think this means that the policy needs to get sorted and properly explained to everyone
<jcastro> well, I tried to find out on -devel
<pleia2> this isn't the first time a canonical employee has gotten annoyed at a membership board, and it's really killing the morale of the boads
<jcastro> but that turned into mush
<paultag> pleia2: man, we have to put up with a lot
<jcastro> I'm not talking about an employee, I'm talking about a community member!
<pleia2> yeah, probably should have included the CC on the devel thread
<paultag> not just RMBs
<paultag> but all delegation boards
<paultag> people love making our lives hard
<czajkowski> jcastro: that thread on -devel turned into waffles
<jcastro> paultag: that's made up
<czajkowski> jcastro: tonights issue is over a canonical employee and a unity person
<jcastro> I don't try to make people's life harder
<paultag> unity is upstream, it's not hard
<pleia2> the launchpad and unity examples truly are difficult to reconcile
<czajkowski> so we have a lp employee who feels he is part of Ubuntu
<paultag> just because someone does unity work does not mean they do Ubuntu work inherently
<pleia2> I see them as upstream too, but I do see the other isde
<pleia2> side
<jcastro> paultag: right, other than you know, the default desktop
<pleia2> anyway, my lunch break is over, back to work
<czajkowski> pleia2: the guy didnt even get LP testimonals
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, but then they have to work in the mindset that no one else could use it
<paultag> jcastro: so?
<jcastro> what do you mean so?
<jcastro> fixing unity is a ubuntu contribution
<paultag> jcastro: someone doing work on GNOME two years ago for Red Hat does not get them Ubuntu membership
<jcastro> uh, no.
<paultag> jcastro: even though they were fixing stuff in Ubuntu
<jcastro> gnome is a separate project
<jcastro> unity is ... unity.UBUNTU.com.
<paultag> jcastro: so you don't see it as upstream
<jcastro> sure, it is
<paultag> you can't have it both ways
<jcastro> but it's also part of ubuntu
<jcastro> sure you can
<paultag> GNOME was part of Ubuntu
<paultag> and our default
<paultag> but it's an upstream project
<paultag> as is Unity
 * AlanBell thinks both candidates could have sold themselves better and got through tonight
<czajkowski> had their wiki pages being more detailed very possibly
<jcastro> so by that definition I would never be contributing to ubuntu
<jcastro> as I do unity and ensemble
<jcastro> which are "upstream" projects, that don't count as working on ubuntu
<jcastro> that sounds a little pedantic to me
<paultag> jcastro: but where do you draw the line?
<AlanBell> jcastro: you have a significant and sustained impact on the Ubuntu community
<jcastro> GNOME, the kernel, X, etc. are separate projects, they have their own identities
<paultag> AlanBell: exactly
<paultag> jcastro: sure, but who's to say I was not fixing Ubuntu bugs
<paultag> jcastro: but never actually contributed in Ubuntu anything else
<paultag> I don't think that's enough
<paultag> otherwise all software included in Ubuntu would grant membership
<czajkowski> jcastro: you work with the Ubuntu community so eh that counts
<czajkowski> that;s what we look for
<paultag> if there's a unity dev that just does unity, that's not enough
<jcastro> nope, not really.
<AlanBell> you can get membership with zero software contributions
<paultag> if they interact with Ubuntu and work with the community, it's a different story
<paultag> AlanBell: I know, I'm using an example
<jcastro> paultag: uh, they do, every single day
<czajkowski> jcastro: but really this nit picking on decsions is gonna end up in board members dropping out, and like we have in some cases not able to fill board seats if our votes keep getting pulled apart like this
<czajkowski> trust me it's having a massive negative impact on boards
<czajkowski> pleia2: am I wrong?
<jcastro> well how do you think andy80 feels!
<AlanBell> jcastro: they do indeed, but they have not convinced the board that they do
<pleia2> it is, we need to get a formal decision on expectations
<czajkowski> jcastro: he got 3 votes, out of a possible 5 tonight
<czajkowski> it's not my fault we cannot get all 7 members to turn up
<czajkowski> had we had 7 he may have gotten another vote
<jcastro> I'm not saying it's your fault
<czajkowski> yes you are
<czajkowski> :(
<jcastro> I''m just saying that what we have now is not ideal
<czajkowski> I cant force members to show up, we had an apology from popey and no idea where ogra is
<jcastro> I mean, look at this guy: https://twitter.com/#!/andreagrandi/status/98499748616609793
<jcastro> he's been busting his ass for 1.5 cycles on this stuff
<jcastro> and a few people don't show up and it's basically horrible
<AlanBell> why wasn't that one taken to the mailing list?
<czajkowski> jcastro: and you think people bitching on twitter is the way to get people on your side ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: because we have quorm for the meeting
<pleia2> jcastro: I think this is just the wrong way to go about it, the boards have been dealing with this casual criticism for months, it heeds to be dealt with formally
<pleia2> s/heeds/needs
<czajkowski> should we take every vote to the list
<jcastro> no, I am just saying, that person's not having a very good interaction with the process
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ok, thanks
<jcastro> now of course, I've been encouraging unity contributors to apply for membership
<jcastro> because I was under the impression that contributing to unity is contributing to unity.
<jcastro> sorry, I mean contributing to unity is contributing to ubuntu
<jcastro> I don't mean to upset anyone
<jcastro> I'm just trying to do the best we can with the cards we've been dealt
<popey> Evening.
<popey> Golly.
<czajkowski> popey: that's one word
 * popey has read -meeting and this place
<popey> Sorry I wasn't around for todays meeting
<Pici> eveningolly?
<popey> fwiw I would have +1'ed both of them
<czajkowski> popey: no worries you sent you apoligies
<czajkowski> well that may make https://twitter.com/#!/andreagrandi/status/98499748616609793 happy as I tried to explain to him why he got 3/5 but there were 7 of us
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono: pong
<jono> jcastro, you are hitting up the San Jose cloud camp?
<jcastro> which one?
<jono> it is while the NOSQL conf is on
<jono> I am sending the mail now
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's scale out camp
<jcastro> run by the cloud camp people
<jcastro> but yeah
<jcastro> "Scale Out Camp"
<czajkowski> soc :)
<jono> yup
<jcastro> jono: ok I'm going to go ahead and mail David and ask for a slot
<jcastro> all cool?
<jono> jcastro, totally
<jcastro> jono: is that guy's fulltime job cloudcamps? I can't imagine planning all those is a part time affair
<jono> jcastro, I think so
<jcastro> jono: got your # of forumalae as well
<jcastro> 27.
<jcastro> this "principia-tools" package is ftw.
<jono> jcastro, sweet!
<czajkowski> paultag: darling are you about ?
<jcastro> Daviey: hey
<jcastro> your alice package
<jcastro> the guy told me that you want to pull from github, not CPAN
<jcastro> I am updating my formula now
<Daviey> why?
<jcastro> he says it's broken and out of date
<Daviey> jcastro: Then tell him to update cpan :)
<Daviey> I really don't want to maintain a snapshot in Debian.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-03
<paultag> czajkowski: heyya ma'am
<paultag> czajkowski: here now
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> any questions/comments from my segment last week? Like, any follow up questions from the audience or anything I need to address?
<doctormo> pleia2: What do you think of this guide blog entry? http://doctormo.org/2011/08/02/spreadsheet-awesome-check-mark-totals/
<doctormo> Is it good to post to planet the day after tomorrow?
<pleia2> doctormo: that's great
<doctormo> Thanks for the review :-)
<doctormo> How's your week going?
<pleia2> doctormo: surviving :) you?
<doctormo> Having fun with a virus thing, blood pressure that could kill a rhino and earning money slowly from my contract. First time in 2 years since being ejected from Canonical that I've got some income :-D
<doctormo> So some good, some bad.
<pleia2> now we'll call you pt<tab>
<doctormo> ptagliamonte: When you next in Boston?
<ptagliamonte> pleia2: I'm hiding
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: I'm here now :)
<doctormo> Where
 * doctormo looks left and then right
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: swells
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: I got back from brighton, had some sushi
<doctormo> Where is swells? Down town?
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: oh, no. S'Wellesley :)
<doctormo> That's not Boston!
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: we called it the sweels growing up :)
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: "greater boston area"
<doctormo> The "greater boston area" seems to include most of Vermont and Connecticut too.
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: meh :)
<pleia2> and Maine!
<ptagliamonte> and Maine! :)
<doctormo> ptagliamonte: Let me know when your in a larger, but not so greater boston area. Cambridge, Somervile, Dorchester, JP or Boston.
<ptagliamonte> doctormo: sure 'nuf
<ptagliamonte> pleia2: -- http://i.imgur.com/Js2qJ.jpg -- :)
<pleia2> nice :)
<hggdh> jcastro: we need to sync a bit on the upstream candidates for -control
<hggdh> :-)
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> pleia2: that's awesome
<jcastro> someone did these throwback posters for the trilogy too
<jcastro> http://markstoreyart.blogspot.com/2010/12/mondo-star-wars-saga-movie-posters.html
<pleia2> jcastro: so our sales guy sent me my talk on USB, it's not as horrible as I expected, uplo[D[D[D[Dading to youtube
<jcastro> oh cool!
<pleia2> (also, laggy ssh because I'm uploading to youtube)
<jcastro> hggdh: what's up?
<hggdh> jcastro: the calumind candidate that I had just declined...
<jcastro> eh?
<jcastro> how come?
<jcastro> I was just talking to him
<hggdh> I declined him a few hours before you approved him
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> he's upstream deluge whose triaging deluge bugs
<jcastro> I told him his boundaries, etc.
<hggdh> oh, no, the point is I should not have declined him
<hggdh> I usually leave proposals without the email to -control hanging for a few day, on the chance it might be from one upstream
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> usually the wiki instructions say "and if you're an upstream go find jorge"
<jcastro> which he did in chat about an hour ago
<mhall119> jcastro: missing your first ubuntu-fl team meeting, for shame
<jcastro> mhall119: I'm idling
<hggdh> jcastro: yes, he did it *after* I declined -- so I guess it was good
<hggdh> we are cool, man
<jcastro> whew I thought you were going to yell at me for approving him
<hggdh> c'mon, man, why would I do that?
<jcastro> well, I suppose he'll be fine until popey deletes his account
<hggdh> LOL
 * jcastro gives up on this formula for now
<jcastro> man, CPAN.
<jcastro> nuff said
<hggdh> indeed
<Daviey> jcastro: Surely if you /really/ want to use alice trunk, you can still use the archive deps?
<Daviey> so you don't need cpan?
<jcastro> Daviey: that's exactly what I am trying to figure out
<jcastro> my problem was I couldn't figure out what packages corresponded to it's deps
<jcastro> but then I said "WAIT, daviey had to had figured this out for the packages"
<jcastro> so I was just doing that
<jcastro> Daviey: ec2 is so slow, I need LXC, heh
<jcastro> it's like, I don't have time to wait for the stupid instance
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> jcastro: check the deps of the package.. there are a few :P
<jcastro> I did
<jcastro> a few not in 11.04 too
<Daviey> perl, libany-moose-perl, libanyevent-dbi-perl, libanyevent-http-perl, libanyevent-irc-perl, libanyevent-perl, libdbd-sqlite3-perl, libfile-sharedir-perl, libirc-formatting-html-perl, libjson-perl , liblist-moreutils-perl, libplack-middleware-session-perl, libplack-perl, libsql-abstract-perl, libtext-microtemplate-perl, libtry-tiny-perl, twiggy
<jcastro> twiggy isn't in 11.04
<jcastro> and some others but I sorted it
<Daviey> jcastro: they are all *now* in Oneiric
<jcastro> yeah, but the images are 11.04
<Daviey> as of 5 mins ago
<jcastro> nice!
<Daviey> jcastro: well who uses THAT?
<jcastro> heh
<jono> heading to bed, back in a few
<jono> night all!
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> morning!
<kim0> Morning all
<duanedesign> o/
<ejat> morning ..
<maco> pleia2: i dont see the launchpad example as upstream. if we didnt have launchpad we'd...have bugzilla and github
<maco> its a tool. just because canonical decided to roll their own doesn't, IMO, make it *part* of ubuntu
<maco> ubiquity is my example of "pretty clearly part of ubuntu with no alternate upstream" where id count the contributions as part of ubuntu.
<maco> jcastro: <czajkowski> jcastro: you work with the Ubuntu community so eh that counts    <-- hell, if you *don't* work with the community at all but do lots of tech, you won't get membership
<maco> its the community involvement that i see as the absolute requirement
<maco> (i know im really really late, but i wasnt online after work)
<maco> czajkowski: with the DMB, what we do if there's a "could get in if there was one more person here" is take it to the mailing list after the meeting.  the Americas RMB tends to be unanimous on most stuff though, so it hasnt had to do that since I joined
<maco> DMB considers quorum enough to approve but not enough to veto
<czajkowski> maco: right but we had enough for the meeting to go ahead, should we go to a ml every time we need one more +1 ?
<maco> thats what we do
<czajkowski> it leads to going down a rocky path
<maco> it doesn't happen frequently, mind
<maco> Upstart is used in both Ubuntu and ChromeOS, and AIUI Google's started to do some dev on it (what with Keybuk and all...) so now that it's a more-than-just-Ubuntu thing, I don't think I'd be as inclined to count at as not-really-upstream
<kim0> huats: wrt the openstack docs, can we get the PDF doc in a ready-to-publish quality soonish ?
<kim0> I'd love to push it asap :)
<huats> kim0, I am doing it before tonight
<kim0> awesome!
<huats> well I'll start and I give you the result :)
<kim0> I hope the output PDF will look nice .. I trust sphinx though :)
<jcastro> we have a call today right?
<jono> jcastro, dpm, kim0 all set?
<jcastro> nod
 * kim0 nods
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<jcastro> https://www.desktopsummit.org/
<paultag> Boohyeah. First contribution to pkg-java-maint in Debian.
<h00k> Pardon me asking...does this involve the public (non-Canonical) teams as well? For instance, a LoCo contact?
<h00k> (this channel, apologies)
<jcastro> h00k: sure hang out!
<paultag> h00k: it's mostly for community teams to sync with eachother, it's open to anyone, but you might find it dull some times :)
<paultag> kim0: but yeah, totally :)
<paultag> Oh jeez
<paultag> sorry kim0
<h00k> paultag: it's just another idle number on my list of open channels ;)
<h00k> jcastro: cool, alrighty.
<h00k> I saw it mentioned, figured I'd check it out.
<kim0> :)
<h00k> (we were talking about it in -ops-team)
<paultag> sounds like a community-team to me :)
<h00k> yep, that too.
<IdleOne> jono: y u never call me?
<h00k> IdleOne: I'll call you. I'll call you 'guy who should bring me coffee'
<IdleOne> h00k: I have experience in waiter type duties
<IdleOne> cream and sugar?
<h00k> nothanks!
<topyli> IdleOne: i knew there was a place for you!
<h00k> doho
<IdleOne> Do you have one of our CoffeeCards, buy 400 and get 1 free?
<IdleOne> topyli: no more freebies for you sir :(
<maco> h00k: its also often offtopic
<topyli> it's too big for my suitcase :(
<h00k> I make copies, I purchased your special hole-punch and make my own.
<h00k> maco: wooo!
<h00k> jcastro: you'd be one to ask (I tweeted you that one day about deleting articles, you'd be happy, etc), but there's an article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini which is irrelevant because it deals with 7.10. Delete?
<paultag> h00k: you can poke the doc guys about that :)
<paultag> h.u.c is maintained by thems :)
<huats> kim0, I have been trying to build the pdf, but there is a bug on the generator :(
<huats> I need to look closely at it
<kim0> huats: mm ok, I hope it's not an ugly one
<huats> kim0, I am not sure really...
<huats> I'll try using the latest version (not packaged yet)
<czajkowski> maco: who moderates developer-membership-board-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com
<maco> czajkowski: all of us
<maco> something stuck right now?
 * maco looks
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> mine
<maco> done
<czajkowski> maco: thanks
<maco> the "something's pending" email hadnt even gone out yet
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> does any one have the partner repo entry handy?
 * nigelb messed his sources.list
<jcastro> <--- late lunchin'
<jcastro> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<jcastro> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<jcastro> nigelb: ^
<jcastro> natty of course
<nigelb> jcastro: Thanks!
<jcastro> nigelb: got a minute?
<jcastro> cjohnston: or you
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah
<nigelb> jcastro: what's up?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> https://www.desktopsummit.org/
<jcastro> see that sponsor bar on the right?
<jcastro> the vertical one with the logos
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> want something like that?
<jcastro> I would like to put something like that on the uds.u.c home page (just the home page)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but like, the photos mess me up and it ends up looking stupid
<jcastro> like I want to just tack it to the right
<jcastro> and then shift the whole thing so it's centered
<nigelb> this is on uds.ubuntu.com?
<nigelb> ah, yes
<nigelb> jcastro: err, I didn't understand the bit about tack right
<jcastro> basically just have it running along the right border
<jcastro> where the dots are
<jcastro> or would it look better if it was within the column
<nigelb> that's going to be harder than you thin,
<nigelb> *think
<jcastro> and the pictures shrunk?
<nigelb> we can increase the width and stick it in there
<nigelb> or yeah, shrink the pictures
<nigelb> (sorry its 1:30 am local time, I may be slow)
<jcastro> it's ok!
<nigelb> jcastro: If I get some time, I can do something in firebug over the week and give you a screenshot
<jcastro> it's ok I'll mess with it
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> https://uds.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> check it out yo
<huats> kim0, are you around ?
<huats> jcastro, I got a not found page
<huats> (on the frontpage)
<jcastro> works for me, can someone else confirm?
<Pici> 'Apologies, but we were unable to find what you were looking for. Perhaps searching will help.'
<maco> not found
 * huats feels less lonely :)
<jcastro> oh oops
<jcastro> try now
<huats> way better :)
<Pici> Much better
<jcastro> jono: are you sitting down?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> jono: hetfield turned _48_ today.
<jono> jcastro, that is insane
<jono> I was thinking about this today - my brother in law's gf is 21 - the year she was born...Home Alone came out
<jcastro> lol
<pleia2> jono: the individual RMB lists are going away, you want ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> (the individual ones are slated to be disabled, no one has done it yet)
<pleia2> but they're not maintained and new members aren't on them
<jono> pleia2, ahhh thanks
<jono> pleia2, I added them to the thread
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> added your address to accepts
<jono> pleia2, could you approve me as a sender on that list?
<jono> thanks!
<huats> kim0, the creation of openstackbook is OK, using the latest available tarballs
<huats> kim0, and they are on oneiric, so I'll try to build it there soon
<huats> but the result is not very good yet... I'll try to figure out what I can do since we can use templates...
<huats> jono, you should think that kind of fact (HomeAlone) you hurts everyone around :)
<huats> jono, sorry, I meant : "you shouldn't think to ..."
<kim0> huats: we're making good progress then :)
<huats> kim0, indeed
<kim0> \o/
<huats> kim0, not really an easy way but a way :)
<kim0> huats: awesome stuff, rock n roll
 * kim0 jumps back to real life
<h00k> kim0: what is this 'real life' you speak of
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-04
<kim0> Morning all
<nigelb> Morning
<nigelb> kim0: ping
<nigelb> kim0: did the uec images get a respin recently?
 * nigelb sees a new images from aug 2nd
<nigelb> (lucid)
<AlanBell> that would be 10.04.3
<kim0> nigelb: hey .. what's wrong with em
<kim0> nigelb: oh I misread your question .. yes indeed 10.04.3
<nigelb> Ah, thanks!
<huats> kim0, I sent you an email with the pdf that is currently produced...
<huats> as you'll see there is work to do for the formatting
<huats> :)
<huats> but it is getting closer...
<kim0> huats: gimme a momento
<huats> kim0, sure.. the pdf is quite big (2.3 Mo)
<jcastro> kim0: I've started http://pad.ubuntu.com/unity-report
<Penedulum> hiya
<AlanBell> Penedulum \o/
<Martyn> Penny!!!
<Martyn> So, feeling good enough to type :)
<Martyn> *applause*
<Penedulum> well, at least I'm allowed to sit up today
<Penedulum> which makes typing easier
<Martyn> So, taking pain as a given ... how's your head movement?
<Penedulum> head movement is limited because I have to wear a hard neck brace
<jcastro> ah quote of the day:
<jcastro> "Quit "dubing down" the desktop!"
<jcastro> apparently it's so dumbed down that it's affecting people's spelling.
<paultag> clearly he meant dubstep
<paultag> just stop fiddling with the LFO
<greg-g> :)
<mhall119> jcastro: lol
<nigelb> jcastro: haha
<jono> kim0, howdy
<jono> will be two mins
<jono> and then we can start
<kim0> yep
<Penedulum> jcastro: I got a message that I'd been expired from Ubuntu News and UWN teams and that it's something that should mean poking the Cannonical Community Team. Should I just ignore until I'm home and out of hospital?
<jcastro> I think I or akgraner can renew you
<jcastro> I'm getting on a call now, I'll sort it when I'm done
<jono> kim0, creating a hangout now
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<jcastro> don't forget me!
<nigelb> popey: ping
<popey> PONG!
<nigelb> popey: Does emea have a list of applicants it has approved?
<nigelb> with dates of past meetings
<popey> not to hand
<czajkowski> why ?
<paultag> jesus not this here
<greg-g> where else would it be? ;)
<paultag> I just unsubscribed from ubuntu-devel because of this petty crap
<popey> woah there cowboy
<nigelb> czajkowski: can I PM?
<paultag> let's keep it out of a common area please
<czajkowski> nigelb: want to just ask in here in case I cant answer it
<popey> paultag: chill dude, nigelb asked a perfectly resonable question
 * jcastro unsubscribes from paultag
 * popey subscribes to jcastro 
<paultag> popey: yeah, sorry. I'm getting some crazy shit @ work, and I'm getting pretty irritable
<nigelb> popey: I remember a while back someone working on Eucalyptus applied and I believe it was the EMEA that replied saying its not direct contribution to Ubuntu.
 * czajkowski hugs paultag come join me in a bottle of JD 
<nigelb> I'm looking for that meeting.
<czajkowski> :/
<paultag> czajkowski: I'll need it :)
<czajkowski> paultag: you have to bring me taffey!
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, I will :)
<mhall119> paultag: would you rather talk about maven?
<mhall119> or whatever ancient language you're porting
 * jcastro heads off to lunch!
<czajkowski> mhall119: could be worse i used to work with tcl
<maco> aww subway left the avocado off my sub :( and that costed extra!
<mhall119> czajkowski: I thought people liked tcl
<czajkowski> not when i see errors
<nigelb> there's a fun C complier which returns funny errors
<Pici> I turned on nethack messages for screen here.
<Pici> you can also make sudo insult you if you put in the wrong password.
<Pici> And also: tcl is annoying.  when it works, its pretty cool, but sometimes the most basic things aren't supported.
<nigelb> heh, mark has a sense of humor
<nigelb> "
<nigelb> I was confused by the use of the term "copyright assignment" which, as you can imagine, is topical for me right now :-)"
<greg-g> nigelb: where did you see that quote from mark?
<nigelb> greg-g: tb m/l
<greg-g> ahhh
<nigelb> greg-g: cleverly hidden is the fact that everyone can subscribe to it.
<greg-g> oooo!
 * greg-g runs to lists.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> greg-g: you won't find it there, its hidden!
<nigelb> greg-g: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/technical-board
<jcastro> pleia2: ah bummer I didn't know they were coming in silver, I would have waited!
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, I don't think anyone would complain for more!
<pleia2> jcastro: we didn't know either :) apparently she had a lot of requests
<jcastro> oh that's awesome
<jcastro> studs would be cool
<maco> nigelb: i dont see the message...
<jcastro> little orange nubs
<maco> jcastro: or plugs!
<maco> with little CoF on the ends
<greg-g> thanks, nigelb !
<pleia2> jcastro: unfortunately the process is a bit long, the trademark dept at canonical can be a bit slow and requires nudging frequently, and any new items would have to go through it
<pleia2> but we'll see how this goes and if she's able/willing to go through the process for new products (with the donations to partimus her profit margin is pretty slim)
<nigelb> maco: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-July/001002.html
<nigelb> greg-g: np :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'm porting PL/1, tyvm.
<greg-g> jcastro: maco told me you could whitelist me on ubuntu-devel@lists, can you please?! (I'm waiting for a moderated message of mine to go through)
 * greg-g didn't feel like joining #ubuntu-devel just to ask you this question
<maco> (at least i think it was you who did that for me 2-3 years ago)
<greg-g> :)
<maco> (duuuuuuude, how long have i been....where'd my youth go?)
<nhandler> Why not whitelist @ubuntu.com emails for ubuntu-devel@ ? That is what many lists do
<maco> nhandler: too easy to fake headers?
<pleia2> depending on the question wouldnt ubuntu-devel-discuss be better?
<maco> then again i guess you could spoof ANY address on there...
<maco> pleia2: its the thread from hell
<pleia2> oh that
<nhandler> maco: If someone wants to go through that much trouble to send a message to the list, we have bigger problems
<pleia2> it should be on discuss too :\
<greg-g> pleia2:  yeah :(
<greg-g> probably, /me should subscribe to that
<maco> i unsubbed from discuss years ago
<maco> it has flamewars WAY more often than just plain u-d
<czajkowski> dear gods more than -d
<greg-g> looks kind of quiet and not many names I recognize (from the month of July)
<czajkowski> greg-g: aye I had to join and poke someone to moderate my mail
<greg-g> czajkowski: btw, /me hugs you
<czajkowski> greg-g: oh dear what have I done now ?
<greg-g> hehe, nothing
<greg-g> I mean, lots
<greg-g> but nothing bad :)
<mhall119> you should do something about that
<nigelb> jcastro: ping! Did you get a chance to do that?
<jcastro> yep
<mhall119> Cheri703: happy birthday!
<Cheri703> thanks!
<nhandler> For some reason, all of the threads in my inbox feel like they are about the same topic.
<maco> i suspect they are :P
<nigelb> I suspect you haven't checked email today
<nhandler> nigelb: I have :(
<nigelb> until now
<cjohnston> I can spam you with some other stuff
<pleia2> I haven't even read the -devel thread
<cjohnston> actually, I do have somehting I need to talk ot you about
<nhandler> Me?
<cjohnston> yes
<nhandler> cjohnston: I'll be in and out today (more out than in). Feel free to shoot me an email or PM, and I'll reply when I am around.
<cjohnston> ok
<greg-g> jcastro: sorry, pinging again, do you mind push out my message on ubuntu-devel? It's been in moderation for a while :/
<jcastro> I don't have access to that
<maco> guess i was wrong. sorry, greg-g
<czajkowski> greg-g: poke daviey
<greg-g> Daviey: mind pushing through my message to ubuntu-devel@lists that is in moderation? Thanks!
<greg-g> jcastro: thanks anyways :)
<Daviey> greg-g: i do! :P
<jcastro> greg-g: got your postcard, thanks!
<greg-g> jcastro: yay!
<jcastro> jono: ok I am all set if you're back today
<jcastro> wow, that sentence didn't make any sense, let me try again
<jcastro> jono: ok I am all set whenever you're back
<Daviey> greg-g: approved.
<greg-g> Daviey: thanks much, buddy!
<jcastro> <popey> greg-g: DELETED.
<Daviey> jcastro: I hope this thread burns in a fire.. i don't think it's being constructive.
<jono> jcastro, thinking about it, I am not sure if we have much to catch up on
<jono> unless you need to discuss anything
<jono> oh hang on, one quick thing
<jono> will skype you
<jcastro> jono: just the email thing
<jcastro> cheers
<greg-g> jcastro: hah!
<jono> jcastro, lets do G+ actually
<jcastro> k
<popey> Daviey: +1
<czajkowski> Daviey: I think it ranks right up there as leas consturive thread ever in -devel in the month of August!
<Daviey> popey: can the mailing list be closed down pls? :)
<popey> sure!
<Daviey> heh
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> *yawns*
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-05
<kim0> Morning all
<nigelb> Morning!
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<paultag> pope's new background -- http://westernrifleshooters.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/shut_down_everything_by_brunowskisigs.jpg
<nigelb> paultag: WIN.
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> needs reddit rage guys
<paultag> jcastro: that is
<jcastro> it needs the red eye guy slanting his head back
<jcastro> "must delete"
<paultag> it's the rage-faces of a video game
<paultag> came off reddit :)
<paultag> we need an ubuntu radio station where we can all DJ during the day
<paultag> jcastro's not allowed. Too much metal.
<jcastro> I can go non-metal
<jcastro> I'm ecclectic
<jcastro> I can be "open"
<paultag> wonder how we can hook that up
<paultag> there's turntable.fm
<paultag> but I'm not convinced it works
<jcastro> I made a channel for us in turntable
<paultag> srsly jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: what channel?
<jcastro> http://turntable.fm/ubuntuallstars
<jcastro> I had the topic in the channel
<jcastro> but no one ever joined me. :(
<nigelb> It doesn't work in India. SHUT IT DOWN! :p
<jcastro> sec, let me get in there
<paultag> well I'm there
<jcastro> add it to the topic yo
<jcastro> we should rock out ALL DAY
<paultag> jcastro: hell yeah. I'm about to boot up my library
<mhall119> nigelb: shut down all of India?  seems a bit extreme, but okay
<paultag> badass.
<paultag> jcastro: greg-g: let's keep this going, I dig
<jcastro> yah
<jcastro> signing back in
<paultag> had to get my library
<paultag> greg-g: I dig these guys
<greg-g> paultag: thanks :)
<greg-g> and yes,keep it rocking all day. I've got 4 queued up
<paultag> greg-g: just uploaded about 4 too
<paultag> it should be solid :)
<paultag> this is the last of the electro-funk-rock
 * greg-g moves the convo back in its context....
<paultag> greg-g: jcastro: I love how randors started showing up. This is good.
<greg-g> :)
<dinda1> Is there an ops around?  or can someone tell me how to get my nickname back?  I'm logged out of my other session but it says "dinda" is still in use.  :(
<paultag> dinda1: use nickserv ghost
<nhandler> dinda1: /msg nickserv help release
<nhandler> dinda1: If you use release, you might need to run it twice
<dinda1> nhandler: paultag:  thanks, I think i got , bb
<dinda> yeah, just my nick back. . . thx all
 * dinda goes hunting for Amber Graner
<nigelb> heh
<dinda> or not! :(
<nigelb> She's on gtalk/email.
<nhandler> Be very, very, quiet. I'm hunting akgraners
<nigelb> She replied to my emails today morning
<nigelb> nhandler: lol
<czajkowski> her fb status says no irc
 * dinda this is dinda showing her dangerously little knowledge or irc commands
<dinda> well shoot, it's saying I can't release or ghost myself but still can't get my nick back
<dinda> ok, I'm me again - thanks all
<greg-g> heh
<jcastro> <-- steps out for some chow.
<jcastro> dinda: omg hi! nice to see you!
 * jcastro will be back in a bit
<dinda> jcastro: thanks, nice to be back
<akgraner> czajkowski, I kicked pgraner into action :-)  no I have IRC  - yay - (there were no pgraner's actually hurt in the fixing of my IRC bip server issue - just to be clear)
<czajkowski> akgraner: you can always just use freenode web irc
<czajkowski> and get on
<akgraner> yeah I know - but it's more fun to kick pete
<czajkowski> k
<jono> any app dev questions? head over to #ubuntu-classroom
<jono> jml is doing a session
<Pendulum> hiya
<paultag> jcastro: dude you're just joining and parting for shits? :)
<jcastro> sorry I am working and going in and out of calls
<paultag> jcastro: hahaha, I guessed :)
<jcastro> is that ok with you PAULTAG!
<paultag> jcastro: someone in one of the other channels started calling me "paulbag"
<paultag> I think that covers it
<jcastro>  lawl
<jcastro> I can think of many variations
<jcastro> best said over beers than in polite company
<nigelb> hehe
<paultag> jcastro: if it's anything like second grade, I've heard them all :)
<nigelb> Probably worse :P
<paultag> nah
<paultag> jcastro's from michagan
<paultag> he might as well be home-schooled
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> you know what ohio is famous for?
<jcastro> GLEE
<paultag> jcastro: You know what michigan is famous for?
<paultag> jcastro: me neither
<paultag> (Go bucks!)
<Pici> lakes?
<mhall119> bucks?
<Pendulum> MSU vs. UM football games?
<Pendulum> (sorry, late answer)
<paultag> jono: hey man, someone was saying you said that unapproved teams can't get conf-packs
<paultag> jono: you actually can, but it's not the same one that approved teams get
<paultag> jono: just a heads up, my man.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-07
<mhall119> http://www.readfeeder.net/ woot!
<daker> You need to improve the UI
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> daker: https://launchpad.net/readfeeder
<daker> :)
<daker> also using nice icones will be good
<mhall119> hey, I made those icons
<mhall119> I'm considering using icons from http://thenounproject.com/ though, they're stylistically the same
<daker> they are nice
<mhall119> daker: have you seen the screenshots of readfeeder?
<daker> no
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/tag/readfeeder/
<mhall119> or you can see a recent (5 minutes ago) screenshot on http://www.readfeeder.net
<cjohnston> howdy
<paultag> howdy there
<Pendulum> hiya
<paultag> heyya Pendulum
<paultag> Pendulum: howareya?
<paultag> up and about yet ;) ?
<Pendulum> in hotel \o/
<paultag> :D
<Pendulum> still in a fair bit of pain
<Pendulum> but still on good pain meds
<paultag> Pendulum: get some scotch and it'll be a good night
<paultag> ;)
<Pendulum> hah
<Pendulum> my meds are far better than scotch currently
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<paultag> cjohnston: get back to work before the missy kills us
<cjohnston> im looking up baggage fees
<cjohnston> like she told me to
<paultag> on IRC, naturally :)
<Pendulum> paultag: didn't you know IRC will tell you everything?
<paultag> duh :)
<Pendulum> now if only it could do neurosurgery and give me back my brain while I'm healing ;)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> tsa blows btw
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya
<mhall119> how ya feeling Pendulum ?
<Pendulum> continuing to improve, I think
<daker> morning
<mhall119> morning/afternoon daker
<nigelb> Hello!
<daker> yo nigelb
<nigelb> Hey daker, how has your weekend been?
<daker> fine :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-30
<bkerensa> good evening jono
<jono> hey bkerensa
<dpm> good morning all
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, dpm
<dpm> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: todo bien por alla?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, sí, acabo de volver de vacaciones y ya veo que tengo el día lleno :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: una preguntilla, tu sabras quien hizo el diseño tan genial de pictogramas para la pared naranja de Canonical?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, los pictogramas en sí los hizo el equipo de diseño de Canonical: http://design.canonical.com/brand/Pictograms/
<JoseeAntonioR> eso si, pero me refiero al diseño del vinilo, por ahi queria hacer una pared parecida
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, pues no sé la empresa que lo hizo, lo siento
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, czajkowski!
<czajkowski> dpm: is http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/  closed and when does it open for community
<dpm> hi czajkowski, just came back from holiday, so I need to sync up with the other guys on this before I can answer. I know they've been talking about it, but I'm not up to dated
<dpm> *date
<jcastro> heya dpm
<jcastro> welcome back!
<czajkowski> dpm: thanks
<dpm> hey jcastro, thanks!
<jcastro> dpm: I don't think any of these answers are quite right if you want to put this on your queue somewhere: http://askubuntu.com/q/165887/235
<jcastro> I think I will rebounty it again if I don't get answer, I think it's an interesting question we haven't thought about
<czajkowski> jcastro: you may know, when is UDS sponsorship opening up. the site has confused people as they know the event date and location but go for sponsorship and it's closed.
<jcastro> no clue
<mhall119> czajkowski: I would know, but I don't, need to talk to jono about it this morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks, as we're getting pings in channels about it
<mhall119> czajkowski: I hope we can open it today
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<czajkowski> and only 4 dayas \o/
<mhall119> ugh, unfortunately it'll take an IS deployment to update that page on uds.u.c
<jcastro> sponsorship?
<jcastro> I think that one is in wordpress
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: nope
<jcastro> ah nuts
<jcastro> popey: heya
<jcastro> popey: we can change the DNS back I guess
<popey> ok
<jcastro> and then I'll shut the hp cloud stuff off on like wednesday
<popey> can someone capture the content of the page first?
<jcastro> popey: hey so we should discuss at UDS, but I think having a dedicated ubuntu.com domain for this would be awesome
<popey> sure
<jcastro> I have access to it, we'll just cut and paste
<jcastro> onair.ubuntu.com or something
<jcastro> but let's keep this for now for this cycle
<popey> sure, but you need to do that before DNS makes you no longer see it :)
<jcastro> I have the IP and all that stuff
<jcastro> it worked before the switch
<jcastro> The good content is in the comments anyway
<popey> ok
<popey> jcastro, done
<jcastro> I'll repost the video on my blog to remind everyone today
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: can we change the title of the video from "Alpha Releases Update" to just "Ubuntu on Air!"
<bkerensa> jcastro: for better SEO perhaps Ubuntu on Air: Descriptive
<jcastro> nod
<bkerensa> jcastro: https://air.mozilla.org/
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> heh, indeedy
<dpm> Hi jono
<jono> hey dpm
<mhall119> dpm: call or no call this morning?
<jono> all set?
<dpm> I'm on a slow connection, let's try
<jono> dpm, did you want to just reschedule for tomorrow?
<dpm> I'd like perhaps to do a quick sync up, and then a proper one tomorrow
<dpm> Sorry for the slowness, typing on the phone
<jono> dpm, ok, can you do a hangout?
<AlanBell> epHL4ZwZ
<AlanBell> no, that wasn't a chicken typing (or a password)
<dpm> jono, I think so, would you mind sending me an invite?
<jono> dpm, sure, one sec
<dpm> Or skype should work too
<jcastro> can no one else embed a youtube on planet ubuntu? Is that just a policy or what?
<AlanBell> standard planet regex strips it out
<mhall119> jcastro: probably just stripping out the tags
<jcastro> ah
<dpm> mhall119, I sent an e-mail, lets reschedule ours for tomorrow
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/63603b482b41bc7d82292f9b9612799ce37b66ee?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> dpm, if it doesnt work I will phone youy
<AlanBell> think I hacked an exception in for youtube in http://www.planeta11y.org/ (if I didn't then I certainly thought about it)
<mhall119> dpm: ok
<dpm> jono, sorry, that did not work. Could we quickly try skype and if that does not work then reschedule for tomorrow?
<jono> dpm, sure, send me a number
<dpm> jono, the regular skype account should do, otherwise I can pm you a number
<jono> dpm, ok cool
<jono> dpm, I get vboicemail
<jono> dpm, lets just do it tomorrow, this isnt working
<mhall119> jono: http://mhall119.com/2012/07/quickly-gtk-update/
<jono> nice mhall119! :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski, mhall119: sponsorship is already open
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: sure, should I name it Ubuntu on Air! 1, or just Ubuntu on Air?
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski: ping
<bodhi_zazen> do you have time for a PM ?
<jcastro> just Ubuntu on Air is fine
<bodhi_zazen> To everyone else, I am stepping back from the Forums Council =)
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: where?
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: yes?
<JoseeAntonioR> bodhi_zazen: you've done a great job, thanks so much for everything :)
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship/
<czajkowski> which isnt on uds.u.c
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: oh come on, the upgrade process isn't done yet!
<bodhi_zazen> JoseeAntonioR: I am still here, just different role, life happens
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: =)
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: j/k, it'll be sad to lose you
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: sure
<bkerensa> :d
<jcastro> you going to be around still though?
<bodhi_zazen> I am not sure if it is leaving leaving or vacation
<bodhi_zazen> sort of depends on things outside my control or ability to predict
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: but if you enter summit.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> and click in the summit title, you'll get a "Request sponsorship" link
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: yes but people g to u.u.c :) it has the info there like hotel and dates.
<JoseeAntonioR> gotcha
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: are we having problems with both sites?
<jcastro> he moved the DNS back to his
<jcastro> so we might have to wait
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: the site in the HP Cloud seems to be having theme problems (ubuntuonair.joseeantonior.com)
<jcastro> did you refresh your cache?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jcastro> mine is showing some trublr stuff
<jcastro> I'll ping popey
<mhall119> jono: we on in 5?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, going to be a bit delayed as I my call is going to run late
<balloons> ok, what's everyone's favorite video editor nowadays on ubuntu? How about for videos for uploading to youtube? Are there any nice tools available or do you just use youtubes?
<jono> balloons, I use OpenShot
<balloons> jono, thanks.. I was using piviti
<balloons> I'll try openshot out
<jono> cool
<jcastro> openshot ftw
<jcastro> though unfortunately my goal is always "try to do it in one take so I don't have to mess with it."
<balloons> jcastro,i have a few takes.. one is really close, but doorbell and dog barking.. twice
<balloons> go figure
<jcastro> heh
<balloons> that and I have to edit out some downtime.. ;-)
<balloons> ohh boy.. I found a 5 min spot where I muted myself
<mhall119> oops
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e7360c817fa1b1f2271a0ce1bf12898a0e467505?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<cjohnston> jcastro: phone?
<cjohnston> I guess I should elaborate. time for a call?
<jcastro> ping me in 10?
<jcastro> finishing something up
<cjohnston> k
<jono> balloons, can we go now?
<balloons> I give
<balloons> let's do it
<jono> cool
<jono> one sec
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/178e27f33995769acc359c9d083f58cdc10807ed?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> jono, fyi, I'm not sitting in the dark.. it's pitch black because of a thunderstorm :-)
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok let's do this
<jcastro> man, 3pm already
<jcastro> where did the day go
<balloons> rained away for me
<jcastro> no rain here
<cjohnston> jcastro: pm
<balloons> jcastro, we're in the it rains everyday between 12 and 5 part of summertime :-)
<jono> balloons, aha!
<balloons> jono, lol.. I think I look like an alien because my monitor is so bright with my glasses reflecting back in an otherwise dark room
<jono> hah
<pleia2> jono: will there be an official announcement about the next UDS and sponsorship? (people have "found" the updates uds.ubuntu.com and news sites are picking it up), I want to know what to include in UWN and when to start encouraging people on my teams for sponsorship :)
<jono> pleia2, yeah, we are just waiting for the reg bits to be finished and then we can announce :-)
<jono> jcastro, did you get that finalized?
<pleia2> great, thank you
<jono> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> I figured that was the case and have been recommending that people wait to apply until we're sure it's ready ;)
<jono> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> so, applications made until now are invalid?
<IdleOne> hmm, Denmark
<IdleOne> sounds nice
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: the convention center looks nice
<IdleOne> I'm sure it does
<jcastro> jono: all the website updates were done last week
<jono> jcastro, they weren't as the reg page says reg is closed
<jcastro> ok so the mail from you says to update the information so you can open registeration
<cjohnston> is registration normally open before sponsorship?
<AlanBell> bit of a css fail on the sponsorship page in firefox for me
<cjohnston> AlanBell: you too
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> can you help debug? i cant reproduce
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: bug already reported, could you please say it also affects you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1030187
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1030187 in summit "Layout error while requesting sponsorship" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I may help if needed
<AlanBell> cjohnston: looking for the problem now
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: that's be great.. if either you or AlanBell can do it
<AlanBell> cjohnston: there is an <article class="main-content alone"> above the table and .alone is float:left;
<AlanBell> if you can remove the alone class from the first article it will jump back into place
<cjohnston> thanks AlanBell
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, need to run out, I'll verify everything's fine when I come back
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: MP? get your (I think) first code fix for Summit? ;-P
<AlanBell> or add an alone class to the second one, that works too
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: could you wait for me a couple hours?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ya.. I prolly wouldn't get to it tonight anyway, but it does need to be soon
<mhall119> I wonder if the Danish team will do a guided tour of Copenhagen
<mhall119> I'd love to go see the Niels Bohr institute
<cjohnston> that'd be cool
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<mhall119> dang, one guy writes a blog and suddely everybody thinks Gnome is dead
<czajkowski> eh ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: http://blogs.gnome.org/otte/2012/07/27/staring-into-the-abyss/ kicked it all off
<czajkowski> oh I read that and didnt read it that way
<mhall119> no, his blog wasn't like that
<mhall119> but I've seen half a dozen or so that reference it to confirm that Gnome is dead, and it's all because the author didn't like Gnome Shell
<czajkowski> *sigh* people will always read into things
<balloons> mhall119, I'm not sure his blog entry did anymore to people's thoughts beyond them speaking aloud
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: MP done
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<mhall119> jono: http://mhall119.com/2012/07/app-developer-qa-kickoff/
<mhall119> would you mind reddit-ing that
<jono> mhall119, sure!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-31
<bkerensa> heh
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: the site seems to be down
<bkerensa> mhall119: the cloud failed ;p
<balloons> so close to finish the editing.. everything I tried on quantal failed fyi.. audio/video stuff quantal and me are crash city
<balloons> moving files to the precise box.. things seem much more stable.. fingers crossed
<MrChrisDruif> It IS a LTS release for a reason, right balloons ?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I was wondering if I could use the on air account
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: for sure! would you mind a pm?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: tomorrow?
<mhall119> I'm off to bed
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<bkerensa> gnight
<popey> jcastro, can you copy the content over to ubuntuonair.com?
<jcastro> popey: yep one moment
<jcastro> popey: YGM
<popey> jcastro, i messed up dns, changed it earlier, still rippling, sorry
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> I just sent you the raw html you can paste in easy peasy
<popey> ta
<popey> jcastro, try http://ubuntuone.com/wp-admin/index.php ?
<popey> the content you posted doesn't have the embedded video
<jcastro> We couldn't find that page
<popey> when?
<jcastro> popey: no it's the thing underneath
<jcastro> oh, you don't have the embed either?
<popey> er
<popey> not ubuntuone
<popey> heh
<jcastro> let me just get you all the html
<popey> yeah, pastebin it or something
<popey> the dns was messed I only changed it ~4 hours ago
<popey> so you wouldn't have been able to get to wp-admin, but can now
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1121355/
<jcastro> ah, you can chop the bottom bits off
<jcastro> 26 and below can be dropped
<jcastro> oh, while you are in there, you can also drop the top line
<jcastro> the "Next Hangout" part
<popey> ok
<popey> http://ubuntuonair.com/ look okay?
<popey> 85.119.82.80 should be ip in dns
<jcastro> slickamundo!
<popey> biab
<AlanBell> how do you do the slick name overlays?
<jcastro> it's an addon
<jcastro> lower something-something
<jcastro> it's in their little store thing when you do a hangout
<AlanBell> lower third, pretty cool
<AlanBell> that does make it look a lot more professional
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> mhall119: hey, so the help lens is ready to go
<jcastro> it just needs to go into universe
<mhall119> cool, has a bug been filed for getting it in?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> mhall119: ah nice, I didn't even remember we had a mail thread for the lens, <3
<jcastro> popey: why does that guy run a linux website if he hates linux?
<jcastro> I mean, it could at least be funny like linuxhater
<popey> heh
<mhall119> what guy?
<jcastro> this muktware site
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jcastro> it's like one minute you suck for not being FSF-compliant, and then the next it's like "Netflix doesn't work, you suck."
<mhall119> yup
<jcastro> pick one!
<mhall119> jcastro: ah,yeah, that site does seem to have some odd split personality
<jcastro> popey: it has to be the same guy, he's the only guy who thinks it's normal to sync your phone/tablet via a cable in 2012.
<popey> heh
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/85670cd7ee5775c75beaa80c0065eb3189c5b494?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> balloons, can we talk when I drive out to my meeting in about an hour?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: available for a PM?
<balloons> jono, sure sure
<jono> thanks balloons, I just need to wrap some things up here before I head out
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: sure
<balloons> I'm sapping my upload bandwidth right now
<s-fox> hello :)
<AlanBell> come and see the Ubuntu UK podcast studio https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/226b753eeff113fc0d04796f28668efdf61ea7f4?authuser=0&hl=en#
<jono> balloons, heading out, will call soon
<jono> mhall119, jcastro back later
<balloons> jono, k..
<balloons> wondershaper is awesome :-)
<IdleOne> bkerensa: plz2give me instructions on how I get a cool Ubuntu tag for hangouts?
<IdleOne> banner* thingy
<bkerensa> IdleOne: use Lower Third Hangout
<IdleOne> huh?
<IdleOne> oh, ok.
<IdleOne> where do i get the logo?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: for Ubuntu logo you can download it off google images
<bkerensa> its cof png
<IdleOne> very silly question that was
<IdleOne> :)
<jcastro> hey bkerensa
<jcastro> random question
<jcastro> what's up with the sumo stuff?
<jcastro> technoviking: ping
<jcastro> or philballew
<bkerensa> jcastro: Trying to figure out what is preventing it from installing on 12.04
<jcastro> ;_;
<bkerensa> so far three people have tried and it just is not installing properly
<bkerensa> Me, mhall119 and imbrandon (I believe?)
<jcastro> WHAT. No CHARM!?!
<jcastro> :)
<bkerensa> I have a instance spinning up right now so I am going to take another crack at it
 * imbrandon looks up
<bkerensa> jcastro: one cannot confidently make a charm if they cannot do a install manually first
<imbrandon> huh ?
<jcastro> bkerensa: have we tried flaming nigelb?
<imbrandon> ohh yea, what he said :)
<bkerensa> why would we flame nigelb?
<jcastro> bkerensa: it would make you feel better I bet?
<balloons> This video has been removed because it is too long -- what gives youtube?
<philballew> Sumo is pretty cool. I have not seen much movement.
<jcastro> hey philballew
<philballew> hey jcastro whats up!
<jcastro> I am looking for a PHP developer for SSo for the forums
<jcastro> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/07/31/ubuntu-forums-needs-single-sign-on-again/
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I thought that was fixed
<jcastro> can we put out a sticky for this?
<jcastro> basically we have all the code opened now
 * marcoceppi reads
<philballew> Ill see if I can do it, and also email my php dev friends.
<jcastro> nod
<imbrandon> jcastro / marcoceppi : if you dont take it on or need a hand i can help this evening for sure
<imbrandon> like in oh +4.5 hours
<imbrandon> or so
<jcastro> imbrandon: nginx subordinate first pls.
<imbrandon> its done
<imbrandon> i just need to add a maintainer and resubit
<imbrandon> but its on LP
<imbrandon> :)
<bkerensa> updates on HP Cloud are Sloooooow
<imbrandon> bkerensa: use my mirrors
<bkerensa> they need mirros like AWS
<bkerensa> imbrandon: link?
<jcastro> imbrandon: push that badboy, juan is reviewing today
<imbrandon> half sec
<jcastro> PUSH FAST
<imbrandon> jcastro: kk
<imbrandon> bkerensa: http://az-1.hpcloud.mirror.websitedevops.com/ubuntu
<bkerensa> kk
<imbrandon> precise and quantal, all pockets
<bkerensa> mhall119: working with sumo dev to try and resolve the 12.04 issues
<imbrandon> precise precise-updates precise-backports precise-security , and same thing with quantal, as well as deb and deb-src
<bkerensa> jcastro: I found the issue with SUMO... funny enough someone from OSU OSL pointed me to a helpful manual
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> a workaround
<jcastro> can we still blame nigel though?
<cjohnston> yes
<bkerensa> sure
<jcastro> excellent
<bkerensa> jcastro: do we know how to get reverse dns with hpcloud?
<bkerensa> do they support it yet?
<jcastro> huh?
<bkerensa> rdns
<bkerensa> PTR Records
<jcastro> https://community.hpcloud.com/question/462/reverse-dns
<jcastro> is the best I can find
<jcastro> I didn't know they didn't do reverse dns
<bkerensa> yeah thats pretty lame :P
<jcastro> is this for sending mail?
<bkerensa> yes
<imbrandon> ewww
<imbrandon> dont
<pleia2> jcastro: thanks for that blog post :)
<jcastro> do they not have some API or something or some partner to do it?
<jcastro> pleia2: which one?
<imbrandon> jcastro: yea
<jcastro> lol, .25 cents a mail I am sure.
<pleia2> jcastro: openid, the poor forums admins are spending huge huge amounts of time fighting spam every day, we really need this upgrade
<pleia2> (new spam tools are only in 4.x)
<bkerensa> did Canonical not hire a PHP Developer to finish the upgrade?
<imbrandon> bkerensa: please please please use like mailchimp or ses or something else ... please :) ( i agree that no rdns is lame, but please dont run your own mailserver )
<jcastro> bkerensa: no
<bkerensa> bkerensa: SUMO has mailing capabilities
<jcastro> our ISD team sort of tried, but PHP/vbulletin isn't really in our bag of tricks.
<imbrandon> pleia2: i'm on it this afternoon :)
<pleia2> imbrandon: <3
<jcastro> he's on it after he submits that charm
<jcastro> is what he meant to say. :)
<imbrandon> i just deployed it to test a final time then should be back in the queue :)
<jcastro> AWWW YEAH, that's how we roll.
<imbrandon> jcastro: are you wanting to use it or something ?
<jcastro> new charms, new forums, new wiki.
<jcastro> running spam relay servers on hp cloud ....
<imbrandon> hahaha
<jcastro> mostly I want to demo it
<imbrandon> ahh,
<jcastro> you and marco keeping all the goodies in ~yourname
<imbrandon> got two more production sites on juju now, as well as some kick ass jujube things comming today too
<jcastro> had to pull our last demo from ~foo .... booo!
<bkerensa> jcastro: they would only be spam relays if they were not setup properly
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> Last time I had to touch a mail server .... hmmm, 2003 I think?
<bkerensa> LOL
<imbrandon> jcastro: i deploy everything from local: anyhow after spamaps convinced me thats the best way, and just charm getall blah to update the local repo now and then
<snap-l> Also, certain mail providers will block misconfigured mail servers
<bkerensa> jcastro: and now you let third parties own it and retain it forever
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> yeah but it doesn't count until it's in the charm store.
<snap-l> Comcast is the worst offender for this
<jcastro> same reason your program isn't "finished" until it's in the software center, etc.
<imbrandon> bkerensa: no there is a major diff between storage and smtp / ses providers
<bkerensa> heh
<imbrandon> bkerensa: btw http://sendgrid.com/ has a free level and is pretty awesom plus a cool api
<imbrandon> and if thats not you cup o tea SES is pretty sweet and cheap too, but for god sakes get into this melinium and dont run a smtp server yourself
<imbrandon> but those two plus mailchip i've personally used/use and can say are rocking, depending ont the scope of need
<greg-g> wait, I'm confused, just because there are commercial entities that do a service means that no one should ever do that service themselves again?
<bkerensa> lol
<snap-l> greg-g: If you want to set up those services (I run my own server) then feel free
<bkerensa> imbrandon: so one our our loco guys works at one of the largest mail providers in the modern world and after the stories I have heard of how they handle  mail of consumer and enterprise customers
<bkerensa> idk
<greg-g> yeah, I use self-hosted email every day without issue
<imbrandon> greg-g: no not at all, i;'m just saying knowing for what bk needs and the levelev of effort for him to put into it
<snap-l> but if you're doing mass-mailings, it's probably better to get someone external
<imbrandon> that its not worth it
<imbrandon> but someone else or other use case it might be
<greg-g> imbrandon: that's a different statement than what you were making above, then ;)
<snap-l> Getting a SPF record right is an afternoon's work.
<bkerensa> "SendGrid will have the right to collect, extract, compile, synthesize, and analyze non-personally identifiable data or information"
<imbrandon> greg-g: only because i hyper targeted it to bk already so i knew my audiance :)
<greg-g> heh, fair
<greg-g> no out of context quoting imbrandon, you hear? ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> and take no offince to that bkerensa as reading back what i just wrote looks kinda downer , i'd say exactly the same thing to/about  myself in this circumstance :) taken any other way than just a helpfull advice i'd take myself as well is not intended :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: so remember the ppa I had to remove from subway at OSCON for node?
<jcastro> yeah
<bkerensa> well I guess SUMO only works with the ppa version
<bkerensa> heh
<jcastro> chris lea's ppa
<bkerensa> go figure
<jcastro> welcome to node.js!
<MrChrisDruif> What+
<imbrandon> heh node js is very version picky
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<imbrandon> but i loves it :)
<imbrandon> jcastro: as long as you keep in the same series you SHOULD be fine, e.g. a 0.4.x node app / 0.6.x node app / 0.8.x node app ... etc also node like rvm/ruby or python etc etc can have multi version installed side by side easily
<bkerensa> why are they not backwards compatible?
<imbrandon> api changes, its a well known way to do things, just like the kernel 2.4 to 2.6 etc etc
<bkerensa> jcastro: whats my limitations on instances for free? I wanna spawn up a dedicated instance for database
<bkerensa> MySQL-Python wont install =/
<jcastro> bkerensa: anything within reason
<jcastro> anything that helps the project ftw.
<jcastro> but if you need like 1000k instances or something you need to ask first (ask them not me)
<czajkowski> aloha
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, czajkowski!
<daker> PHP madness...
<mhall119> daker: that's the only way PHP works :)
<philballew> bkerensa, if you need help with sumo, I can do some sumo stuff tomorrow
<bkerensa> sumo is up
<bkerensa> just going to do some minor tweaking on styles and next week or so we will begin testing
<philballew> alright, ping or text me then or something
 * mhall119 is off to make dinner
 * bkerensa is off to install a SSD and migrate data
<cjohnston> bkerensa: get them to hook me up with an ssd as well ;-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-01
<nigelb> jcastro: when in doubt, blame nigelb? :D
<mhall119> nigelb: usurping popey's job?
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh, I don't shut down things.
<jussi> good morning all!
<jcastro> imbrandon_: over here for forums stuff
<jcastro> ok so for sure they'll need the license?
<jcastro> WHAT.
<jcastro> link me up to this plugin
<imbrandon_> http://janrain.com/products/
<imbrandon_> "engage"
<jcastro> is there a link to the actual plugin?
<imbrandon_> $100 bux a year, works with openid and lots of others too, its what vb is pointing people too as they have said
<imbrandon_> their hands are clean of the whole thing
<imbrandon_> the plugin is on github
<imbrandon_> but is no good without the service lic
<jcastro> their web page says nothing though
<jcastro> it's just a webform
<imbrandon_> ok let me dig it all up again , one sec
<jcastro> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=263003
<jcastro> here it is
<jcastro> last update last January?
<jcastro> hah dude
<jcastro> this is for 5,000 users
<jcastro> there's like 1.5 million forums accounts
<imbrandon_> http://janrain.com/products/engage/engage-pricing/
<imbrandon_> yea, thats another reason i say that we join forces with the fellas from Vanilla forums that broke from VB and migrate, i read about it like 2 hours last night, aparently its a science now
<imbrandon_> and can be done without users knowing at all
<imbrandon_> no url loss, or user resets etc etc
<marcoceppi> what about theming?
<marcoceppi> themeing, even.
<imbrandon_> its a humoungus task but its fully opensource too
<imbrandon_> and yea themeing
<jcastro> moving forum software isn't even on the table
<jcastro> I've gone down that road and no one wants to move from vbulletin for some reason
<imbrandon_> get me the data or 10 minutes with sabdfl
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> but yea that looks like our optinos at the moment, is pay out the nose, or reinvent the wheel but thats even hard as we need access to canonical lic to even dev
<imbrandon_> localy
<imbrandon_> i'll dig a little more tonight, but it looks semi bleek even for those in the know ... and maybe a $25k+ pricetag will change their tone aobut migration
<jcastro> getting a license to dev on isn't a problem
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> i need one of those then please for later today when i have time to circle back around
 * jcastro works that
<imbrandon_> thinking about it, i may be able to just rip the openid bits out of the plugin they have on github, i'll work that line tonight
<imbrandon_> its gplv3 so nothing shady
<jcastro> we hanging on?
<jcastro> I mean out
<jono> balloons, dpm, jcastro, mhall119 all set?
<jcastro> yup yup
<dpm> yep
<balloons> in the dark, in the night
<jono> hah
<jono> setting it up
<jono> balloons, dpm, jcastro, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/297974d72f6147bff0b7d319792f04a82c910274?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<pleia2> jcastro: I think it was hit by a pterodactyl! (that seems to be the only logical conclusion) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2181872/Bird-strike-leaves-MASSIVE-hole-United-Airlines-jet-lands-Denver-airport.html
<jcastro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzalcoatlus
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: didnt vbulletin have a sso mod with openid that they totall gave up on with vb4?
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yes, they said they were not going to develop one , only the community
<imbrandon> but good news its not near as bleek as i thought
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> Jainrain is a Portland company ;)
<bkerensa> Janrain*
<imbrandon> i've been poking at the code in anticipation of a lic to hack with and found a some solid solutions i think
 * bkerensa should use his vbulletin license sometime in the next decade
<bkerensa> ;p
<imbrandon> no you shouldent, you should use vanilla
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> if i get hell for OSX ... lol
<imbrandon> anyhow, it seems that Google is actually gonna pull this one out of the hat for me, i just need to tie all the bits togather from their git ( not the source control ) and hopefully shortly ( compareatively ) we'll be golden
<imbrandon> from the digging this afternoon at leaste
<bkerensa> imbrandon: or phpbb
<bkerensa> :)
<imbrandon> ewww
<imbrandon> i disown you
<bkerensa> better than vbulletin
<bkerensa> ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> mailman4ever
<pleia2> (what do you mean that's not forums software?!)
<imbrandon> thats like the choice to chew your arm off to get out the coyotte trap AKA her head on the pillow your arms under when you wake up
 * pleia2 returns to her basement
<imbrandon> not much of one at all
<imbrandon> pleia2: hahahah ^5
<mhall119> jono: can you reddit and tweet http://mhall119.com/2012/08/app-developer-qa/ for me?
<mhall119> or dpm ^^
<bkerensa> mhall119: taking care of it
<dpm> mhall119, done
<mhall119> thanks
<dpm> you might want to get someone else to retweet, I don't use twitter much, and Jono or someone else has got waaay more followers
<dpm> mhall119, I can't stay for the Q&A today unfortunately, but good luck with it and let me know how it went tomorrow!
<dpm> good bye everyone
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: PM
<jono> mhall119, done
<mhall119> thanks jono
<bkerensa> mhall119: RT'ed
<bkerensa> jcastro: is there no way to swap keys on hpcloud?
<jcastro> swap keys?
<bkerensa> jcastro: nvm
<jcastro> jono: let's ninja, 5min or so good for you?
<jono> jcastro, sorry, stuck on a call
<jono> just be wrapping in 7
<bkerensa> jcastro: so were having early talks about a multiuser group lightning talks in Portland... I think I am going to talk Juju unless you wanna fly over :P
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> bkerensa: you've got the flyers right?\
<bkerensa> umm some
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I wasnt taking two boxes home
<bkerensa> I have about 50 or so
<jcastro> who got the rest?
<bkerensa> philballew took some
<bkerensa> and some other people
<jcastro> rawk
<philballew> yeah, I'm gonna sell them on ebay for a few bucks each.
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> jcastro, two mins
<jono> jcastro, lets go
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1bd844a6b379ad037d8706d616d0db18bb798731?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> jono: also: https://plus.google.com/100530892038948253747/posts/42wAifTLmmN
<jono> jcastro, post not found
<jcastro> ah, shared.
<jono> hah!
<bkerensa> I love it
<bkerensa> got a etherpad going for a event being planned
<jcastro> the charm?
<bkerensa> someone wrote "Urban Airship has kegs if they host"
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will talk Juju :D
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> bkerensa: so my demo plan from now on
<jcastro> is to do like "oh let's add SPDY to this webapp"
<jcastro> then deploy brandon's charm
<jcastro> then hit F5 on the browser .... BLAM.
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> popey: ok, should I turn off the HP Cloud instances?
<doctormo-lab> Hey guys
<bkerensa> hi doctormo-lab
<pleia2> g'day doctormo-lab
<philballew> oh hey doctormo-lab !!!
<doctormo-lab> I just fixed an issue in lab-session-manager, but I'm on a lab machine without credentials. What's the best way of getting my branch somewhere online?
<mhall119> doctormo-lab: can you ssh anywhere?
<doctormo-lab> mhall119: I can to here from home.
<doctormo-lab> Maybe I should just park it on the server here and grab it when at home
<mhall119> you can push it to home then
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill, bbi 10
<jcastro> mhall119: hey I saw he filed that bug!
<jcastro> wrt. the AU lens
<mhall119> jcastro: me to
<mhall119> no AU, "Help" lens now
<bkerensa> mhall119: what date will the showdown results be announced?
<bkerensa> I have been asked
<mhall119> bkerensa: I think it's planned for tomorrow, dpm was trying to get them into the Software Center before hand
<mhall119> well, trying to get the 3 winners in the software center anyway
<doctormo-lab> mhall119: Shouldn't most of the contestants be in the software center
<bkerensa> mhall119: Can we perhaps get a heads up for a post on OMG?
<mhall119> doctormo-lab: ideally, yes
<bkerensa> that way when you announce we can click "Publish"
<mhall119> doctormo-lab: in reality, we're bottle-necked on getting them reviewed and approved
<jono> mhall119, is it possible to embed the video and IRC widgets into the wiki for tutorial sessions?
<bkerensa> not likely
<bkerensa> I think we have that module disabled or not even installed
<mhall119> I doubt it
<mhall119> the wiki doesn't like embedding html
<bkerensa> which is why SUMO is great
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> jono: we can do it on developer.ubuntu.com though
<mhall119> or ubuntuonair.com
<jono> ooh ubuntuonair will work
<jono> I want to run some Ubuntu Accomplishments tutorial sessions next week
<mhall119> jono: JoseeAntonioR can help you, he got it going for me
<jono> mhall119, can you help me get these set up?
<mhall119> see above
<mhall119> I don't have access to the site
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<jono> can you help me?
<mhall119> jcastro might have access
<doctormo-lab> mhall119: I did a whole bunch of reviewing, is this a secondary process to the inital reviews?
<jcastro> I think I might
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> but we move onair back and for from popey's server to HP
<mhall119> doctormo-lab: about half of the initial reviews put the app up for voting, the other half were sent back to the developer for changes
<jcastro> we can keep it on HP Cloud though if we want more of this, though really what we need to do longterm is do onair.ubuntu.com with proper gear
<mhall119> some of the ones sent back for changes have been updated by the developer, so the review needs to be done again
<jono> jcastro, can we keep it online
<jono> until I have done these sessions next week?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> easy peasy, we do need to change dns back though
<jcastro> dang, popey left.
<jcastro> jono: what exact day do you start?
<jono> jcastro, I am writing the schedule now
<jono> jcastro, then you should be all set
<jcastro> well, we need at least 24 hours for DNS to switch over back to the HP servers
<bkerensa> What
<bkerensa> >.<
<jcastro> so as long as it's not like this week Friday
<bkerensa> 24 hours?
<snap-l> bkerensa: At least
<bkerensa> DNS propagates much faster than that.... this isnt 1995
<mhall119> bkerensa: to make sure most dns servers have updated
<snap-l> DNS changes take a while
<bkerensa> unless your on a podunk isp
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> right, that doesn't mean I will be dumb and say "give me 10 minutes."
<snap-l> My linode changes take ~24 hours
<jcastro> 24 hours.
<jcastro> Scotty doesn't tell Kirk 15 minutes, he says 8 hours. Then when he does it in 6 he's a legend.
<bkerensa> snap-l: thats because Linode limits their DNS they only update every hour
<jono> jcastro, Tues next week
<jcastro> easy peasy
<jcastro> cool, I sent a mail to popey, when he switches it I'll add you an account and mail you the info
<jcastro> jono: you want IRC instead of where the disqus comments are currently right?
<jcastro> anyone have the embedded IRC widget info handy? All I can find is mibbit stuff
<jcastro> or a page where we have it already?
<jono> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Classroom
<mhall119> jcastro: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<jono> yeah, I would like this to have IRC if possible
<Pici> jcastro: http://webchat.freenode.net/ click the little menu in the upper left, and then "add webchat to your website"
<mhall119> click the icon in the top corner, then "Add webchat to your site"
<jcastro> jono: which IRC channel will you want them to go to?
<jono> lets do #ubuntu-accomplishments
<mhall119> #ubuntu-on-air is what I used
<jono> either is fine
<jono> thanks jcastro, mhall119
<jcastro> http://15.185.102.243
<jcastro> so that? (adjusting the other stuff, but is that the gist?)
<jcastro> jono: man, this will be awesome
<jcastro> I've almost got it
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: pong
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: hey so TLDR
<jcastro> he wants to reuse ubuntuonair again
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntuonair.joseeantonior.com points to that ip, but I'm having troubles with the layout...
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep, I want to run some UBuntu Accomplishments tutorial sessions next week
<JoseeAntonioR> have you already got the schedule?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I got it
<jcastro> logo is a bit too big, I'm going to comment it out for now.
<jono> thanks for helping jcastro
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/accomplishments.png
<jcastro> how's this?
<jcastro> pretend that's you instead of leann of course. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> seems fine
<mhall119> jcastro: JoseeAntonioR: can ubuntuonair.com keep pages for past sessions?
<jcastro> ok so we just need popey to switch DNS, then I'll add jono
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: yep, it keeps up to 25 revisions
<jcastro> mhall119: good idea
<jcastro> is there a way to split off a certain revision as a new page?
<jcastro> that would be perfect
<jcastro> pleia2: hey so this gives me an idea
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: browseable?  Like, so people can go back and see my video (and possibly irclog)?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe you can just copy the code
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: nope, I would need to re-post the page
<jcastro> <pleia2> That sounds awesome jorge, what is it.
<jcastro> well I am glad you asked
<jcastro> so I was thinking ...
<jcastro> ubuntuonair.com -> classroom.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> and it's basically just a splash page for the existing stuff
<jcastro> and when we do onair stuff, you just plop the video widget on top, and leave irc/disqus on the bottom
<jcastro> basically, we have a pretty splash page for all events that's more presentable and usable
<jcastro> then it takes like, 3 minutes to tailor the splash page for the given event.
<jcastro> which is fine because all the normal event planning stuff the individual host (in this case jono) is already doing on the wiki
<jcastro> then you tell people "when your event is done put the next event from the classroom calendar on the splash page."
 * jcastro kills the room
<jcastro> jono: this basically gives us ustream-like UX.
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jono> mhall119, can we have a quick call to discuss the app process doc?
<jono> mhall119, actually, lets just discuss it in our meeting tomorrow
<bkerensa> jono: Zohar at Kaltura said he would love to see us using Open Source Video Platform ;)
<jono> bkerensa, I am sure :-)
<jono> if they can provide a better solution we would be happy to use it
<jono> but that solution would need to be free :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: all the sessions should now appear on the calendar tab
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<bkerensa> jono: Zohar said they could sponsor it
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> bkerensa: I have a better deal
<jcastro> charm it.
<jcastro> and we'll try it
<bkerensa> LOL
<jono> I am shocked Jorge was going to say that
<bkerensa> tell Zohar to charm it
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> (not you personally, but charms)
<jcastro> it's just simple how people do things. If I say "try this software" and one is in the archive, and the other is not, which one will you try?
<bkerensa> jcastro: they should make you VP of marketing ;) your pushing Juju harder than anything else Canonical is working on
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> almost as if it's my job. :p
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: would you like AirBot to join you in the sessions? it's a classbot mod
<jcastro> no seriously, if they charm it I'd love to give it a shot
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes please
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me talk to nhandler and pleia2 and I'll get it running
<jcastro> and it's nice for them, it gives them AWS, HP Cloud, and each upcoming provider ootb.
<bkerensa> Ill ping Zohar about it
<jcastro> yeah just say I'm willing to try it
<jcastro> don't be like "ubuntu is willing to do every web video thing ever on your platform" or something
<mhall119> jono: tomorrow is fine by me, I've updated the spec page
<mhall119> well, I updated it yesterday
<jcastro> "ubuntu community team says our platform is awesome, will use it to broadcast live metal events", and so on
<mhall119> living metal?
<pleia2> jcastro: sorry, it's been a busy day at work (lunch now!)
<pleia2> jcastro: I'd really rather not hijack the classroom name for all ubuntu on air stuff, I think it would get confusing :\
<pleia2> and classroom is my baby :) I can't do this on air stuff at all
<jcastro> what if we just call it all classroom?
<jcastro> I mean, the onair thing is basically just OpenWeek gone wild.
<bkerensa> oh noes gone wild
<pleia2> if we're clear about what's IRC-based and what's going to be video-based we may be able to make that work
<pleia2> probably requires some bot patches so the classroom bot ignores calendar entries for on air (assuming they use the same calendar)
<pleia2> and I don't really want to do any of this until we're sure what we're want (not thrilled with nhandler spending the time to rewrite the bot for Air and me spending the time setting up the hosting account for it just to have it trashed 2 days later)
<pleia2> anyway, I'm mostly concerned about people being confused, consumption of irc-based classes is very different than video, there are lots of folks like me who can attend irc ones but can't video ones due to work constraints, so it's important for it to be clear :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: that makes sense
<jono> jcastro, it seems http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/ is not there any more
<jono> what is the new page for that now?
<jcastro> one sec
<jono> thanks
<jono> my announce is all ready to go
<jcastro> jono: I believe it's just gone, we point people right to summit, which has all the info on the front page
<jcastro> mhall119: ^^ right?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: there's no sponsorship explanation page anymore
<jono> jcastro, it isnt on the front page
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/
<jcastro> top right
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship to apply
<jono> aha!
<jcastro> aha!
<jono> wow that page looks screwed up
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: because of the CSS error?
<jono> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: already fixed, just need to push it to the actual page
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ^^
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't know what used to be on uds.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> I think they changed it after we finished accepting applicants
<mhall119> last UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: you're right
<jcastro> philballew: around?
<philballew> around
<jcastro> you're a forum mod right?
<philballew> no, I am not, but theres some people around who are
<cjohnston> jono: I'm waiting for IS to deploy for the CSS error
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jcastro> hmm, thought you were
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> do you want me to ping and try to get it done now?
<philballew> I wish, If I am ever needed to be one I totally will.
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: uds.ubuntu.com/event instead of /travel, but it auto-redirects
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<popey> jono, jcastro JoseeAntonioR flipped dns to 15.185.102.243
<jcastro> <3
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, popey!
<jono> thanks popey
<popey> np
<jcastro> jono: I am a total fanboy lamer
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/castrojo/status/230794434382532608
<jcastro> I mean, it was on, and I wanted to tell the guy
<jono> jcastro, hah
<jcastro> what's sad is I will wait here until he responds
<jono> I think it is always cool to tell people when you dig their work
<jono> haha
<jono> indeed
<jcastro> I love how he totally is like, asleep
<jcastro> as if he's bored
<jcastro> it's bs too, on the blueray he's like "that solo takes everything out of you" and then on the actual concert he's like "yawn ....."
<jcastro> that's how awesome he is
<jcastro> jono: you ever meet jason clinton?
<jcastro> he's an old gnomer
<jcastro> ends up he works on google wallet, I used it for the first time today
<jono> jcastro, yeah
<jono> ahhh cool
<greg-g> jcastro: too bad he doesn't use twitter: https://twitter.com/Chris_Broderick those are all fb posts
<jcastro> greg-g: yeah, you had to go there.
<jcastro> someday, when ubuntu takes over the world, and we have nothing better to do
<jcastro> jono and I will fix rock stars' social presence
<jcastro> it'll be a startup.
<jcastro> Similar to Chris Broderick: Lita Ford
<daker> hello
<jcastro> Hahah, come on
<jcastro> daker: heya!
<greg-g> jcastro: :)
<jcastro> jono: in case you are not following along, no response yet.
<jcastro> greg-g: no oscon? that's twice I've missed you
<greg-g> jcastro: we over lapped only one night. I got in around 8pm on Tuesday, and hadn't finished my preso yet and it was on wednesday :)
<greg-g> jcastro: and yeah, sucks. :/
<jono> jcastro, heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-02
<dpm> good morning
<twobottux> aucommunity: Is Brainstorm useful? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/171069/is-brainstorm-useful>
<elfy> jcastro: thanks for your forum SSO blog
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, around
<dpm> ?
<SergioMeneses> hello dpm , let him a msg I guess he is sleeping
<dpm> ok, no worries, thanks SergioMeneses
<czajkowski> dpm: you all sorted with the language packs
<dpm> czajkowski, I think so. With wgrant's help it seems the script to build them is now running. I won't be able to tell until in a few hours time, but so far it's looking good
<dpm> thanks
<czajkowski> dpm: ok, pke him early your time tomorrow if there is any more issues
<dpm> great, thanks
<czajkowski> our maintenance squad is still rather new and he has more experience
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/955ebe910b1babad3b289d1f9234445f7ccc4a9b?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<cjohnston> /13/35
<cjohnston> uggh
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: pong
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, I had a question about Ubuntu on air, but it's sorted now :)
<dpm> thanks for coming back to me, though
<twobottux> aucommunity: Why are there popular ideas on Brainstorm that developers haven't implemented? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/171069/why-are-there-popular-ideas-on-brainstorm-that-developers-havent-implemented>
<czajkowski> twobottux: only so much developers can do, unless we get more developers
<twobottux> czajkowski: Error: "only" is not a valid command.
<twobottux> czajkowski: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<czajkowski> gah!!!!
<balloons> czajkowski, lol
<balloons> you were just the first -- we all got caught!
<czajkowski> balloons: a day of bots!
<czajkowski> at least this one replies :)
<balloons> true
<czajkowski> *sigh* long day
<czajkowski> but just one more day and I'm offline for 9 days :D
<balloons> czajkowski, ohh offline!
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> it's an unusal concept
<czajkowski> one I'm not sure I'm going tobe able to do
<czajkowski> but going to damn well try :)
<czajkowski> rented a car and heading south of london for a week to a cottage :D
<balloons> very nice!
<balloons> enjoy yourself.. and heh, your disconnected-ness
<mhall119> czajkowski: waiting until *after* the Olympics before you get out of London?
<czajkowski> sunday
<czajkowski> avoding week 2
<czajkowski> jon has worked all week from home
<czajkowski> went to the office today took him an hour
<czajkowski> :/
<balloons> wow
<mhall119> ugh
<mhall119> no thanks
<czajkowski> we had to stay for a mtes engagement party on saturday
<balloons> ^^
<czajkowski> well he does work down in canary wharf which is very close
<jono> jcastro, http://www.ironmaiden.com/steve-harris-british-lion---brand-new-album-released-september-24.html
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-03
<bkerensa> mhall119: ping
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi Jono. In the request sponsorship page, I am getting the details part aligned right. I believe someone is working on it. Just wanted to pass the info. FYI http://imagebin.org/223096
<jono> thanks IAmNotThatGuy
<JoseeAntonioR> another one being affected!
<IAmNotThatGuy> JoseeAntonioR, Hope you will fix it soon before others reach to that page :]
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ^
<mhall119> bkerensa: pong
<bkerensa> weee
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> hello
<czajkowski> bkerensa: ello hows things?
<elfy> morning czajkowski
<bkerensa> czajkowski: good... How is London?
<czajkowski> warm and sunny and rather busy :)
<elfy> czajkowski: have a good trip West - if you get stuck midway ping me and I'll bring you a flask with some hot tea in it :)
<czajkowski> heh we leave sunday
<czajkowski> am looking forward to it
<elfy> I bet you are :)
<jussi> Morning all
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, jussi
<jussi> Morning JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> jussi: how's it going?
<czajkowski> jussi: hey you gone back ?
<jussi> good, travelling for work atm
<jussi> czajkowski: no, still in Oxford
<jussi> 1840 plane tonight
<bkerensa> man I wonder when dholbach will be back
<bkerensa> we need some sponsor fridays :D
<czajkowski> week after next
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available  my new favourite page, how many indicators is too many :)
<jono> dpm, mhall119, balloons all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<balloons> si si
<jono> dpm, mhall119, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ef18e5d9b7f14ad21d6c350e7907c86474f50c04?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> balloons, come on, Nick
<jono> you are always late :-)
<balloons> yes
<balloons> on fridays :-)
<balloons> double time
<balloons> so, turns out you can leave your pc own while arm testing by using the input selector on the back of the monitor.. feels like an ah-duh moment
<balloons> connect one via dvi, the other via hdmi, and boom :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: pong
<mhall119> 11/w 51
<czajkowski> mhall119: herrro
<mhall119> ugh, lightning storm is playing hell with my wireless
<balloons> hehe
<mhall119> either that or my router is dying, and the storm is just coincidental
<bkerensa> mhall119: what kind of router do you have?
<mhall119> the cheap white one
<bkerensa> LOL
<mhall119> I'd have to get up to tell you the brand
<bkerensa> Belkin
<mhall119> sounds good to me, lets go with that
<bkerensa> mhall119: :P If you need a good router let me know
<bkerensa> ;)
<mhall119> bkerensa: I need a good flat screen HDTV
<mhall119> :)
<bkerensa> I'm getting rid of all my b/g/n routers and dual-bands since I have a 802.11ac coming
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> mhall119: I cannot help you in that regard
<popey> jono, do you run the ubuntu G+ page?
<popey> it's gone a bit screwy, I can't follow it, it's like I am blocked
<balloons> I'm a buffalo router fan
<bkerensa> balloons: +1 for that I have not got one but I hear great things... DD WRT support etc
<jono> popey, I do, it was screwy before but I thought it was fixed
<mhall119> popey: he had some weird issues with his G+ account this morning, maybe they're still ongoing
<balloons> bkerensa, the one I bought years ago has been rock solid.. running openwrt, tomato or dd-wrt
<jono> this seems to be a Google issue
<bkerensa> I think the best router I have atm is my Belkin N900 Advanced DB (b/g/n dual-band 4ghz/5ghz and four attennas) plus it has a Eco Mode so it can shut off at night and disabled LED's to save power
<balloons> buffalo actually shipped dd-wrt on several models
<balloons> cool stuff
<bkerensa> I wish one of the open firmwares had eco functions
<balloons> bkerensa, I requested and got it added to tomato years ago
<bkerensa> really?
<balloons> not the led piece, but I have it shutdown wireless at night
<bkerensa> dd-wrt doesnt have any and idk tomator looks so 1995 to me
<balloons> you could script the led shutoff
<bkerensa> true
<balloons> is there anything else it does? it would be quite simple to call it a feature and have it automagically do both
<balloons> bkerensa, I turned my wireless off for safety and security concerns more than anything
<balloons> but eh.. power conservation works too!
<bkerensa> 	/sbin/gpio disable 1
<bkerensa> etc
<bkerensa> balloons: I'm a power conservation nut
<bkerensa> ;)
<jono> I have a question for you folks
<bkerensa> Every device in my house is either motion sensor based timed or has timed or power monitoring
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> is there a site where I can say "I am saving up for X" and then people can contribute to it
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> chip-in
<jono> and it will show how much of the thing has been bought?
<bkerensa> a few others
<jono> nice!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: if you want to give out rewards, use kickstarter, if not, chip-in
<bkerensa> http://www.chipin.com/
<jono> perfect, thanks, guys!
<bkerensa> jono: you crowd-sourcing that bbq motorcycle
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> popey: can you click on https://plus.google.com/100887841569748798697/posts
<jono> bkerensa, ;-)
<daker> czajkowski: i can't add it to my circles
<czajkowski> I just added it to a circle no issue
<daker> it works now
<popey> czajkowski, i am not clicking that link... but no, i cant follow ubuntu
<popey> still broken
<czajkowski> :s
<daker> popey: you can't add to your circles ? right ?
<daker> add it*
<popey> correct
<daker> same for me
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/af3c1u/full
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/af3c5y/full
<popey> czajkowski, you're not following it
<daker> hi vish :)
<vish> daker: hello.. how have you been? :)
<daker> vish: Long time no see :D
<vish> daker: yea, it's been a while.. :)
<czajkowski> popey: I am in http://twitpic.com/af3c5y/full  or am I confused.
<popey> oh
<popey> i didnt click the second one, thought it was one link repeated
<popey> doesn't work for me
<daker> popey: try cleaning the cache
<popey> que?
<daker> delete the browser cache
<popey> no idea how to do that :)
<daker> popey: FF or Chromium ?
<popey> ff
<daker> popey: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/clear-cache-delete-temporary-files-fix-issues
<popey> gnnnnnn
<popey> now I've done that, google gives me cookie mismatch
<daker> try to reconnect
<popey> nope
<popey> after all that, it still won't let me follow +ubuntu
<czajkowski> :/
<popey> i was following it
<popey> so it's like I was removed
<czajkowski> most odd popey
<daker> popey: me too!
<czajkowski> have they blocked you
<daker> i was following, and today i have found that G+ is suggesting me to follow it
<daker> it
<MrChrisDruif> Cousin It?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-04
<bkerensa> hi jono
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono: how goes your weekend?
<bkerensa> or Friday*
<jono> bkerensa, good so far :-)
<jono> getting ready for a fun weekend :-)
<bkerensa> cool stuff
<pleia2> weekend++
<bkerensa> I'm going to see the Spruce Goose
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> then find a nice Casino :D
<pleia2> cool!
<pleia2> maybe you can fly the Spruce Goose to a casino
<daker> hey guys any good topic(ubuntu) for a 10min lightning talk ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-05
<mhall119> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> mhall119:  ponh
<bkerensa> mhall119:  pong*
<smartboyhw> Hi
<mhall119> bkerensa: so I should have taken you up on the offer for a wifi router, mine died yesterday
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-29
<jose> mhall119: it's a pity we have people like that, but they make me realise how great is being in such a big and helpful community :)
<chalcedony`> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach! How's it going?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<elfy> morning dholbach nigelb
<nigelb> Having a great start to a Monday :)
<dholbach> hi elfy
<nigelb> Hey elfy!
<philipballew> morning nigelb elfy dholbach.
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<nigelb> Hey philipballew :)
<philipballew> nigelb, hola amigo! Hope all is well with you these days.
<nigelb> philipballew: Interestingly, I was briefly unwell. Just bounced back :)
<philipballew> nigelb, so you are on the up. That must be a good feeling though.
<nigelb> philipballew: oh yes! :)
<philipballew> nigelb, We can't all live the awesome life that you live, but at least you are enjoying yourself.
 * chalcedony` smiles
<jono_> popey, hey
<jono_> can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/07/29/one-week-in-seven-million-dollars-keep-on-pledging/ ?
<popey> jono_: yo
<popey> sure
<jono_> thanks
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1j9qho/one_week_in_seven_million_dollars_keep_on_pledging/
 * nigelb upvotes
<jono_> thanks popey
<AskUbuntu> User: 1000-user#1000 | http://askubuntu.com/q/326002
<dholbach> jcastro, mhall119, balloons: so I guess we won't have our team call today?
<balloons> dholbach, jcastro and I are hanging out
<dholbach> bye my friends!
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<balloons> did everyone see this mock someone did of the edge? http://sketchfab.com/show/c1d2b84d880741b189577ef5698112b0
<balloons> it's like I'm holding it ;-)
<popey> tell you what, at OSCON, when we let people come along and hold it they pretty much all went "ooooh!"
<Pici> or lose money on it
<Pici> oops, was scrolled up.
<jose> popey: have a inute?
<popey> wassup?
<jose> popey: mind a quick PM?
<popey> sure, anytime
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-30
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dholbach> jono, with the client sprint happening, is the weekly ubuntu update call happening tonight?
<dholbach> jono, or shall I collect updates and blog about it instead?
<dholbach> (most folks should be at the sprint, right?)
<dholbach> jono, I'll send a mail - you might be in sessions right now
<jono> dholbach, I would like to ask mhall119 to coordinate it
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> sure
<jono> oh actually
<jono> most people here won't be able to join
<dholbach> yeah
<jono> so, lets cancel it
<dholbach> ok
<jono> np
<dholbach> jono, want me to still get updates and blog it or shall we do a double update next week?
<jono> lets just do next week
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> thanks jono
 * dholbach gets lunch and moves to the office, brb
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> can we chat now?
<jono> mhall119, oh nm
<jono> we are scheduled for tomorrow
<bkerensa> ugh Unity
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa going to bat upstream to get support for Unity :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, Glad to hear you are enjoying your day so much!
<mhall119> bkerensa: which upstream?
<mhall119> and, for that matter, which Unity?
<bkerensa> mhall119: firefox
<bkerensa> and Unity as in Ubuntu's DE
<mhall119> ah, app integration
<bkerensa> no
<mhall119> webapps or just Firefox itself?
<bkerensa> just keeping Firefox working on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> right now there is a workaround
<bkerensa> but it keeps breaking
<bkerensa> so we need a long term solution to support Unity
<bkerensa> otherwise
<bkerensa> things get bad
<mhall119> how is it breaking?
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/patches/unity-menubar.patch
<bkerensa> its breaking because it relies on Firefox not changing
<bkerensa> so any major change upstream it breaks
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> that patch keeps Firefox working
<bkerensa> but
<mhall119> ah, you should talk to...somebody, I have to go through email to see who
<bkerensa> mhall119: Chris Coulson
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> but anyways
<bkerensa> were working to get it sorted out upstream
<mhall119> but dbusmenu isn't needed anymore, they should be able to switch to GMenu to make it work in both Unity and Gnome
<mhall119> no, not Chris, someone on the Unity side
<bkerensa> oh well idk about that
<mhall119> ted gould
<bkerensa> we have a patch upstream
<mhall119> that's who you should talk to
<bkerensa> and chatted with the Firefox Team today
<bkerensa> so hopefully it will land soon
<bkerensa> and Firefox can be up to date and secure on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> after all it is the default browser
<mhall119> yeah, DBusMenu was the was of doing it before GMenu existed
<bkerensa> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=619899
<bkerensa> thats the upstream bug
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 619899 in Widget: Gtk "Support the panel based menubar in Unity" [Enhancement,New]
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-31
<smartboyhw> I'm back!!!?
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Great Ubuntu Edge, but I don't have any money, so :P
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<elfy> popey:  ping
<popey> elfy: yo
<jono> mhall119, about set?
<jcastro> hey elfy
<elfy> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hey so we got some feedback from someone who couldn't find the juju/cloud section on the forum
<jcastro> could we get that listed on the front page?
<elfy> ok
<elfy> not just atm
 * jcastro nods
<elfy> we're up to our necks in a whole pile of stuff as you can imagine :)
<jcastro> nod, I'll respond to the request with that
<elfy> jcastro: can you ping me next week sometime and we'll look at it then
<jcastro> yep
 * elfy wants to be paid as an admin for a day or two - I'd be on triple time :D
<jcastro> I think keeping people's names as like "jkwdfhwdw" for a few weeks would be hilarious
<elfy> lol
<elfy> or popey2 or popey3 ...
<elfy> I got to bed at ~3am - then I got woken by an idiot at 7am - then spent 5 hours in admincp again
 * nigelb hugs elfy 
<elfy> :)
<elfy> hi nigelb
<smartboyhw> elfy: Ask Canonical to open a job for Forums;)
<mhall119> jono: joining now
<jono> mhall119, will be there in a min
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
 * dholbach frantically tries to get home before the rain starts :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> http://ec2-54-211-7-242.compute-1.amazonaws.com/?p=4
<mhall119> jcastro: sweet!
<bkerensa> jcastro: ping
<bkerensa> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> bkerensa: pong
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you use a bouncer atm?
<mhall119> no, just irssi in byobu so I can disconnect
<mhall119> I was never able to find a good multi-network bouncer
<bkerensa> mhall119: ah well if you are ever interested in a bouncer let me know... me and a friend are launching a free multi-network bouncer service :)
<bkerensa> will probably expand to free munin hosting and more
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'd be interested in a multi-network bouncer, but I'd rather run it on my own system
<bkerensa> mhall119: znc does that then
<mhall119> last I looked you had to run multiple instances of znc on multiple ports in order to do multi-network
<jose> mhall119: now it allows multiple networks in one user, as psybnc used to
<mhall119> jose: cool, I'll have to take another look atit
<bkerensa> mhall119: our znc stack will be superior though :) we have some modules were adding but they will be open source
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> yo
<bkerensa> jcastro: any progress on rackspace/juju? I would like to start orchestrating our stack on rackspace with Juju
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> there's not much I can do there
<jcastro> that's all up to rackspace
<IdleOne> does the edge team have a mailing list, have a user wanting to ask about printable flyers>?
<mhall119> IdleOne: not that I know of
<IdleOne> would ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net be somehwre to start?
<mhall119> IdleOne: let me check
<IdleOne> thank you mhall119
<IdleOne> I'm guessing this user needs help with designing a flyer he can print
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> As in *your* morning:P
<dholbach> thought so :)
<dholbach> jono, nice interview at oscon (just saw it on slashdot )
<jono> thanks dholbach :-)
<jono> I wondered why I was seeing a lot of tweets :-)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> jono, I'm just blogging about the phablet-flash changes and touch porting clinic we have today
<jono> dholbach, awesome :-
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> some early birds already pushed their image info to LP: https://code.launchpad.net/phablet-image-info
<dholbach> and Sergio pushed his phablet-flash changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 - it was a bit more work than expected initially :)
<dholbach> for the clinic, people will be able to branch it and test it locally
<jono> dholbach, has someone been able to use phablet-flash to flash those images?
<jono> on those unofficial handsets?
<dholbach> jono, Sergio posted the merge proposal last night, but I'm in touch with a lot of port maintainers and I'll ask them to test it with their handsets - Sergio tested it locally and it worked for him
<dholbach> I'm just writing up the instructions for port maintainers to test it for their handsets
<jono> dholbach, awesome
<jono> dholbach, so will your blog post explain how people get their images supported by phablet-flash?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I documented it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/MakingPortsAvailable
<dholbach> the process is basically: publish a file with this info in an LP branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~i9100-image-dev/phablet-image-info/i9100/view/head:/manifest.json
<popey> dholbach: does this support the new image based updates?
<dholbach> popey, in the new world order I'd expect you'd use phablet-flash to flash and then upgrade in-session using the image based updates thing in the system settings, no?
<popey> ah hang on, it is all okay in new world order because the ported bits are outside the image aren't they
<dholbach> this might be more of a #ubuntu-touch question ;-)
<popey> heh
<dholbach> I feel like I'm lacking some of the technical information myself - but to me the separation of tasks should be something like 1) use phablet-flash to flash initially, 2) do system upgrades using the system settings thing
<popey> so you know the new phablet-flash --ubuntu-bootstrap option?
<popey> yes, I agree
<popey> but some of us flash daily using phablet-flash
<dholbach> xnox has been packaging up some of the android bits, which are going to go into the archive, so they'd still be on top of the ubuntu system and part of the system-based updates
<jono> nice work dholbach
<popey> ya
<popey> sweet!
<popey> its all good ☻
<dholbach> well...  I just tried to get out of people's way when they worked on it ;-)
<dholbach> jono, I'll have a call with beuno and dsowen regarding click/appstore planning later on - just in case you happen to run into them and want to join in
<jono> dholbach, awesome
 * dholbach → lunch and moving over to the office :)
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jhrik/jono_bacon_talks_about_ubuntu_phone_phone/
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I thought Canonical home-working people don't have an office:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I work from a shared office with friends
<dholbach> it's not a "Canonical" office
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ah
<smartboyhw> Nice:)
<popey> quite a few do
<jcastro> there's a coworking place close to here I need to hit
<dholbach> whenever I see "coworking" I read "cow...something", always
 * popey goes or ork come cows
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * popey tickles dholbach 
<jcastro> dholbach: it's cowsayworking
<jcastro> :)
<jono> mhall119, want to do a quick catch up call?
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/N5mZXjwHfSVA8KhGsj7meQ?hl=en
<mhall119> jono: will be there in one minute
<jono> mhall119, np
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-02
<dholbach> jcastro, yo yo
<jcastro> yo yo friend
<dholbach> jcastro, which options would we have to deploy a django app which needs to run some cronjobs every now and then (dev advisory team overview) - asomething managed to drive down the requirements a bit, but it might still be a bit cpu/memory intensive, but not as crazy as it was
<jcastro> does it need to be a live site?
<jcastro> like production?
<dholbach> I mean, I could put it up on the holba.ch server
<dholbach> but the more we can look into this as a team, and the more hands-off for me, the better chances of success it's going to have ;-)
<dholbach> jcastro, it will have a handful of users
<coolbhavi> dholbach, memory is required because of the UDD data gettting synced right?
<jcastro> ok so it needs to be publicly accessible, etc?
<coolbhavi> jcastro, no I guess since dat isnt public facing
<coolbhavi> dholbach, ^^^^
<jcastro> right so it fires up, runs stuff, and then deposits results somewhere?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes, publicly accessible
<dholbach> we do ACL checks through SSO
<coolbhavi> dholbach, hmm I dint know that sorry
<dholbach> coolbhavi, I mean it will have to be online, so we can actually use it to put additional data in there (like notes, reached out to, etc)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, got it :) what I thought was the ACL was supposed to have rights only for dat members
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> jcastro, any ideas what we could do?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, hpcloud + juju? :)
 * coolbhavi hides now 
<jcastro> dholbach: thinking
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/search/precise/python-django-5/?series=precise&text=django&type=approved
<jcastro> so I would use that charm to deploy it on HP Cloud
<jcastro> and then iterate, and then when it's done ask to put it on prodstack
<dholbach> do you know who could give us a hand with this? (I basically have no idea at all.)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, let me figure out on hpcloud here I work next to the hp cloud guys at office :)
<coolbhavi> reg the pricing since I work there at HP
<coolbhavi> if I can get some discounts
<dholbach> jcastro, ^ or would it just be "ask on #juju"?
<jcastro> dholbach: so the guy who can help you is one of the authors
<jcastro> do you know bruno girin?
<jcastro> sorry I am unresponsive I am in the middle of some hpcloud stuff
<dholbach> nope, don't know him
<dholbach> but thanks a lot for the tips already
<dholbach> coolbhavi, maybe we could send this irc snippet to our list and then see who has time to start looking into this?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, that would be great :-) btw I ll enquire on a 4gig ram 120gig hdd cloud space or more back home and look at if there can be any discounts available for employees
<coolbhavi> ll let you know soon
<dholbach> cool, thanks
<coolbhavi> :)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a fantastic weekend everyone!
<dholbach> big hugs!
<dholbach> need to go and visit a friend in hospital now
<dholbach> a guy opened the car door without looking and she crashed right into it :-/
<dholbach> with a bike
<dholbach> anyway
<dholbach> see you all around!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning dholbach, czajkowski
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, are you going to need me in the call with Will tomorrow?
<dpm> dholbach, it's up to you if you want to be there. As long as there's one of us who can walk him through the presentation
<dholbach> dpm, ok - I should be free at the time - just let me know
<dpm> I'll be there, feel free to join if you want to, but you don't have to
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> I just saw it in my inbox and realised I hadn't responded yet
<dholbach> popey, welcome back - how were your holidays?
<dholbach> popey, did you see? click-reviewers-tools work in trusty+utopic again :)
<popey> heya, thanks. They were great!
<popey> I setup a utopic chroot now, and do all my approvals in that ☻
<popey> now you fixed it all
<dholbach> yeah, it doesn't depend on any apparmor bits any more, which will make having it in all kinds of releases a lot easier
<dholbach> dpm, popey, mhall119, balloons: team call?
<dpm> yep!
 * balloons crossing fingers
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> all rightie, got to run - see you tomorrow! :)
<elfy> popey: so I was doing the once a year thing and getting a haircut, conversation somehow turned to PCs - woman cutting my hair started talking about Ubuntu, then said something about her brother doing stuff with it ...
<elfy> that was hilarious :p
<popey> uhoh
<popey> where do you live, wonder if that was my sister ☻
 * elfy lives in Lymington, yes it was indeed your sister :)
<popey> haha!
<popey> thats brilliant
<elfy> so that's a little bit closer to finally meeting you lol
<popey> heh
<mhall119> you two haven't actually met in person yet?
<elfy> nope
<elfy> I've only met one person in the 7 years I've been floating about
<popey> oddly I was in lymington on saturday, passing through from the isle of wight ferry
<elfy> I heard about that
<elfy> but I didn't get the lowdown on any 35 year old stories
<elfy> I'll wait till next year for those :p
<popey> :D
<popey> I'm just amazed how you got from "I'm here to have my hair cut" to "I know your brother" :D
<elfy> she said about PCs - I said I don't do windows or macs - my brother's like that too then off it went - then she said Alan and I said popey :p
<elfy> s/said something
<mhall119> did you call him "popey"?
<elfy> I did :p
 * mhall119 imagines his family calling him that just like the rest of us
<popey> ☻
<popey> everyone calls me popey.
<popey> unless they're insulting me.
<mhall119> then they call you alan?
<popey> exactly
<bkerensa> mhall119: have you ever thought of having Ubuntu Badges?
 * belkinsa perks up as me hears Badges
<bkerensa> http://www.openbadges.org/
<elfy> I thought that was what the accomplishments thing was
<mhall119> elfy: similar, but different
<belkinsa> My question is it really needed for the Community?
<mhall119> bkerensa: are they still tightly bound to Personas?
<belkinsa> Because to me, it's just more gamification.
<mhall119> belkinsa: I'm on the fence about their usefulness, but I'm leaning your way
<mhall119> I don't think pure gamification works in a collaborative community, not as well as it works in a competitive one anyway
<bkerensa> mhall119: it uses persona by default but changing thats not hard... lots of universities and schools now use it without
<belkinsa> Yeah, badges seem to be for competive communites.  Like XPRIZE>
<bkerensa> belkinsa: well Jono had the same idea
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Accomplishments
<bkerensa> was roughly the same idea
<belkinsa> I see.
<bkerensa> it just never got traction
<mhall119> just because jono had the same idea doesn't mean belkinsa is wrong
<jono> HAHA
<jono> great way to join the channel :-)
<elfy> lol
<bkerensa> mhall119: I don't think it seeks to create competition but to be a economically scalable form of recognition
<belkinsa> lol
<elfy> jono: you're just this guy you know :p
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> welcome jono :)
<jono> howdy mhall119  :-)
<bkerensa> Mozilla spends millions on swag for contributors in terms of recognition each year so having a way to do that at a lower cost per is much better
<belkinsa> Well, if it's just for recognition, maybe they could be okay within the Community.
<mhall119> bkerensa: that might be the intent, but I'm not convinced it acheives it
<bkerensa> mhall119: its also useful for things like celebrating participation in events... We have badges for things like meetups, trainings and summit
<mhall119> jono: it's like reddit, you're the example of doing things write until I disagree with you, then what do you know
<mhall119> s/write/right/
<jono> haha
<jono> indeed :-)
<jono> brb
<mhall119> bkerensa: if you read my recent blog posts, I emphasize the importance of human recognition, I think that's something badges don't do
<bkerensa> mhall119: So if you can make the case to Rick I would encourage you to try and attend Mozilla's Community Building Teams next Recognition Work Group Meetup
<bkerensa> its open to the public
<mhall119> bkerensa: when and where is that? online?
<bkerensa> quite a few bay area tech companies and non profits including the Red Cross participate
<mhall119> ugh, bay area
<bkerensa> mhall119: I think the next one is next month in San Francisco
<bkerensa> otherwise it will be another six months till the next
<bkerensa> mhall119: Oh don't worry not Oakland :P
<mhall119> still the other side of the continent
<bkerensa> mhall119: let me see about remote participation via Vidyo
<mhall119> bkerensa: why is there no Mozilla stuff in central Florida?
 * mhall119 starts "mozilla hates florida" meme
 * elfy starts a "where is florida" meme
<bkerensa> mhall119: What do you mean? I don't know how far you are from University of Florida but Mozilla does a bit of events there
<mhall119> about a 2 hour drive, I could make that on occasion
<mhall119> assuming it's on the main campus in gainesville
<bkerensa> and I was planning on flying down to FOSSETCON in Orlando but it just didn't work out =/
<mhall119> will anyone from Mozilla be at FOSSETCON?
<bkerensa> mhall119: one of the keynote speakers
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> who?
 * mhall119 hopes it's stormy
<bkerensa> http://fossetcon.org/2014/speakers/brandon-johnson
<bkerensa> I kind of doubt Stormy will be going
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> she just got done with OSCON
<mhall119> I can hope
<mhall119> but yeah
<bkerensa> mhall119:
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> stormy: are you attending FOSSETCON?
<bkerensa>  * angelina-afk is now known as angelina
<bkerensa>  <stormy> @bkerensa I am not planning on it. Should I?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> I guess "catchup with old friends" isn't a valid business case for travel
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> Stormy doesn't have to justify her travel
<bkerensa> heh she signs off on her budget since she is a director
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> you still have to justify it when it's not your personal money
<bkerensa> idk I have seen it all :)
<bkerensa> when you see a $7,000 sushi and sake bill :)
<mhall119> heh, that sounds like sales consultant expenses
<mhall119> when I worked at Verizon, the IBM sales guys wouldn't hesitate to drop $10k taking managers out
<mhall119> or so I heard, not being a manager I didn't get to experience it myself
<mhall119> the HP guys were at least cool enough to take us all out for pizza
<bkerensa> mhall119: that was for the community building team dinner
<bkerensa> The team is pretty large though but I didn't honestly think we would pay $7k plus $1k for a tip out the door
<bkerensa> the food was pretty good :)
<bkerensa> also the last dinner I got to have with Brendan Eich
<bkerensa> a former canonical employee who did business dev actually stopped by our booth and mentioned he thought it was a hard sell
<bkerensa> oh wow he was the Business Development Director for Canonical even
<bkerensa> :s
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, popey, balloons, who's running the Q&A today?
<popey> as it was you and mhall119 last week I guess it's me and/or balloons and/or dholbach this week?
 * popey updates the on air doc
<dholbach> dpm, popey, I can be there
<mhall119> popey: did you get my email about shadeslayer being the guest?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> cool, I told him one of us would get him the hangout url
<dpm> popey, dholbach, cool, thanks - could you tag team to do the announcement on the social networks? And nice work mhall119 getting Rohan as a guest.
<mhall119> dpm: sure, as soon as ubuntuonair.com is updated
<dpm> great
<balloons> so popey and dholbach today?
<dholbach> balloons, you're more than welcome to join in if you want to ;-)
<balloons> I'll plan for next week :-)
<mhall119> balloons: any ideas for a guest for next week?
<balloons> should we invite jono mhall119 ? :p
<balloons> mhall119, hmm.. maybe ask pleia2 to talk about ubuntu women, docs team, etc?
<mhall119> who's jono?
<mhall119> balloons: I would love to get pleia2 on, but maybe not next week
<mhall119> maybe belkinsa if she's available
<belkinsa> Maybe.
<belkinsa> ;)
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: are one of you going to update ubuntuonair.com?
<mhall119> in the past we've had the best turnout by posting to social media 1-hour prior and then again about 10-minutes prio
<mhall119> prior
<dholbach> sure, let me do it
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<mhall119> I'll post it to FB and G+
<dholbach> mhall119, updated
<popey> I'll post to twitter
<mhall119> dholbach: the video isn't, do you have access to the onair account?
<dholbach> mhall119, oh... so you start the video an hour early already?
<mhall119> dholbach: if you schedule the onair hangout, you can get the video link before starting the actual hangout
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> let me see
<mhall119> so I create the hangout and get the link early, but only start the hangout 5-10 minutes in advance
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> just schedule it to start at 1500 instead of "Now"
<mhall119> that will also make the video placeholder give the viewer a countdown to when it's scheduled to start, so they're not left guessing
<dholbach> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dholbach> signing into ubuntuonair on g+ is a massive pain
<dholbach> it won't let me past the password box
<dholbach> "Tell us the city you usually sign in from"
<mhall119> ugh, I think dpm had this issue too
<mhall119> popey: can you do it?  If not I can do it and start the hangout for you
<dholbach> not sure what to do
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, yeah. I got rid of this with jose giving me his phone number
<popey> hm, i dont have a browser setup for that account.. one mo
<dholbach> it works now
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> I just told it I usually sign in from Lima
<dholbach> and skipped the phone step
<dholbach> what a pain
<popey> lemme know when the hangout is made and I'll tweet
<dholbach> popey, done
<dholbach> mhall119, updated
<popey> got it
<dholbach> took me a bit 0:-D
<popey> dholbach: framworks / frameworks
<dholbach> that's what you get for copying and pasting
<dholbach> ixed
<dholbach> fixed
<dholbach> you know what... I'll give up on typing today
<popey> tweeted
<mhall119> FB and G+ are posted to
<dholbach> RT'ed
<dholbach> balloons, popey, dpm, mhall119: do you have other stuff we should mention or talk about?
<popey> we have a doc for this...
<dholbach> did we all add stuff to it? :)
<popey> well, i created the template
<dholbach> popey, sorry - I just wanted to ping everyone as a reminder to add stuff to it which needs to be mentioned
<dholbach> dpm, can we talk about UGJ at our team call tomorrow?
<mhall119> dholbach: remind people of the new UOS dates, and mention that we're asking for feedback on ways to improve it on discourse.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> mhall119, yep, added the dates too, will mention discourse too - thanks
<popey> yeah
<mhall119> dholbach: maybe a mention about 14.04.1 being released and upgrading from 12.04.4 being available?
<mhall119> not really a community thing, but still an important announcement
<mhall119> dholbach: we should setup a way for people to apply for appdev school fairly soon, since the material is coming together
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, that's on the list too
<dholbach> mhall119, what do you mean by "apply for"?
<mhall119> dholbach: some form for people to say "I want to teach app development, please train me!"
<dholbach> ah ok
<mhall119> to source our initial list of trainees
<dholbach> that'd be for the second round of events, right?
<mhall119> do we have a full list for the first round?
<dholbach> last time we talked, we said that it'd be us doing it
<dholbach> but I'd like to reach out to the core apps people as well
<dholbach> first for some feedback and if folks are interested to give a session somewhere, then that's great too
<mhall119> I thought of us doing it as beta-testing, to for me the "first round" was going to have us training other people to be trainers
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> round 0 then
<mhall119> heh, that'll work :)
<czajkowski> I thought popey was dholbach and dholbach was popey cleanshaven v beard
<czajkowski> role reversal
<dholbach> haha
<czajkowski> honeslty the two little images looks the oposite today
<jono> popebach
<jono> TM
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: looking very dapper there
<dholbach> muchas gracias :)
<dholbach> all right, got to run to organise something for a good friend's wedding
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<bkerensa> mhall119: totally misses you http://mozdrive.com/
<mhall119> misses me?
<mhall119> ah, skipping florida
<mhall119> most of it anyway
<bkerensa> mhall119: who knows maybe you will see a car with a giant firefox logo driving down the highway :)
<popey> missing all of the rest of the world too ☻
<bkerensa> popey: well this is just the first iteration I am sure other countries will be next
<popey> sweet
<mhall119> bkerensa: not likely that I'll be in that part of the state
<mhall119> popey: cars don't fair very well in the oceans :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> bkerensa: booo Us centric community :) be nice to folks over in emea :)
<czajkowski> re mozdrive
<jono> dpm, free for our call?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, can you throw me a link?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I have to run and prepare a few things for a wedding on Saturday - see you tomorrow!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Not US centric the person who launched the drive just happens to be U.S. based currently... There will likely be a drive in Europe :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: our European community is far bigger than NA anyways (Mozilla Community Spaces in London, Berlin, Slovenia, Paris and more)
<pleia2> mhall119, balloons - happy to do an on air thing later in August (2nd or 3rd week)
<pleia2> a new leadership team for Ubuntu Women is coming in soon too, I'm not on it, so it may be nice to ask them too
<pleia2> I can talk about Xubuntu and News though :)
<balloons> pleia2, awesome..
<mhall119> pleia2: thanks, the Kubuntu update went over really well, I'm sure a Xubuntu one would too
<mhall119> bkerensa: could Canonical use the Mozilla Location Service? I didn't see any legal terms or service, but on /api is says it's open to "...non-commercial open-source applications..."
<bkerensa> mhall119: So yeah I would check on the specifics... I think it could definitely be worked out
<bkerensa> mhall119: ask in #geo on irc.mozilla.org?
<bkerensa> mhall119: but yeah Nokia HERE is not a entire complete AGPS provider there are continents with gaps in what they have mapped
<bkerensa> mhall119: also in addition to Mozilla's thousands of Geo contributors there is sharing of data from other apps and projects
<bkerensa> https://wiki.mozilla.org/CloudServices/Location/Bootstrap
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-31
<bkerensa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWcw7Vbftng
<bkerensa> Anonymous Calling built into Firefox
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> o/
<bkerensa> czajkowski: btw the mongo booth looked great at oscon
<czajkowski> bkerensa: yeah it did :)
<dpm> "morning" all
<dholbach> all right, got to run - see you all tomorrow again! big hugs! :)
<czajkowski> read that as big bugs
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> mhall119: do you know if fossetcon is doing an ubucon?
<mhall119> pleia2: bryan wants to on Thursday, as part of the other workshops going on
<mhall119> pleia2: the Florida team is going to try and organize it, if you can help that would be much appreciated
<pleia2> mhall119: not sure how much I can help, but if my "getting involved" talk (see: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=9235) is of interest, I'm happy to present
<mhall119> pleia2: definitely
<mhall119> the Florida team has an IRC meeting on Monday, I've just added UbuCon planning to our agenda
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all on Monday again! :)
<belkinsa> See ya, dholbach!
<jose> dpm: hey, I submitted a CDF request for UbuConLA, I don't know if it can get checked, please? :)
<dpm> jose, ah, we looked at it this week and we gave it the +1, but let me double-check
<mhall119> jose: dpm did you let msm know we +1'd those?
<dpm> mhall119, no, let me e-mail her
<jose> that was it then :)
<philipballew> happy friday!
<belkinsa> \o/
<belkinsa> And philipballew  are you still a mod of the Ubuntu Leadership ML?
<philipballew> belkinsa, Unless something has changed I probably am.
<philipballew> how can I help?
<belkinsa> I was just wondering, since it's you and me now as mods.
<philipballew> belkinsa, oh nice!
<philipballew> seems good to me.
<belkinsa> The team is under my lead now and it's rebooted.
<belkinsa> it = as in the team
<philipballew> belkinsa, Well if you need any basic mod things done to it, I can do a little every so often for sure.
<philipballew> contact me anyway that works best for you.
<pleia2> I still log in from time to time to do admin tasks as needed, happy to continue (unless you changed the password again)
<belkinsa_> pleia2, I do the same but it's quiet on the mod side of things
 * pleia2 nods
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-27
<nigelb> pleia2: hahaha
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm, hola ara
<dholbach> how are you two doing?
<ara> hey dholbach!
<ara> good, good, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, how were your days off?
<dpm> ok, seems my internet connection is happy now
<dpm> good morning again :)
<dpm> czajkowski, did you have a good trip back?
<czajkowski> dpm: good thanks got back yesterday so a little bit tired
<dpm> cool. Yeah, feeling the jet lag a bit here too. Got back on Saturday, but my flight AMS -> STR got cancelled and had to do some extra 6 hours on train
<popey> Greetings from London
<dholbach> dpm, ouch :-/
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<popey> \o/ hugs o'clock
<dpm> :)
<dpm> np, got back home eventually
<czajkowski> dpm: ugh, I ha dlots of delays in O'Hare - loath that airport. good to be home though
<dpm> yeah :)
<jose> dpm, mhall119: hey! is it possible to have a hangout with you?
<mhall119> jose: sure, is now good?
<dpm> jose, sorry, we were on calls. I'm around now too
<jose> sure thing
<mhall119> jose: are you setting up the hangout, or shall I?
<jose> I am, one sec
<dholbach> dpm, popey: back again - I installed the ubuntu-desktop-next package this morning, which pulled in grub-efi-amd64-something and removed grub-pc ... which broke everything
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, mhall119 and I updated the team on CLS/OSCON. You and I can have a chat tomorrow morning
<dholbach> brilliant, thanks
<dholbach> and sorry about that - I thought I'd try unity8 and friends a bit more in the next time - this was a bit of an unexpected setback :)
<dpm> np
<mhall119> dholbach: blame kgunn
<mhall119> :)
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> balloons, dpm, mhall119, popey: we don't have a guest for the Q&A today - who's running the show today? (I was part of the last 3 times, so maybe somebody else?)
<dpm> dholbach, I'm up for it
<dholbach> cool
<popey> amrisha asked me to write up how we ported some html5 games to Ubuntu...
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2015/07/28/easily-port-mobile-html5-games-to-ubuntu-phone/
<popey> so I wrote that
<popey> thought it might be useful
<dpm> mhall119, popey, balloons, who else is up for the Q&A today?
<balloons> indeed poor dholbach needs some off airtime :-)
 * popey and dholbach did last week
<popey> and yes, dholbach should have the year off ;)
<dpm> ok, so mhall119 or balloons, do you want to join me in 1h?
<popey> I'm up for it if they're busy.
<popey> might be good to mention cls? :)
<dpm> yeah :)
<czajkowski> oh yes CLS++
<czajkowski> was very good
<dholbach> I absolutely don't mind being on the Q&A - most of the times it's a lot of fun - I just thought I'd let somebody else go this time ;-)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all back
 * dpm starts announcing
<dpm> nice work with the blog post, popey
<dholbach> yeah, well done
<popey> t
<popey> *ta
<popey> spammed it about a bit
<balloons> I'm rather pass today if possible
<mhall119> I can be on today
<dpm> cool
<dpm> I've set up the hangout and sent the initial announcement on G+ and FB
<dpm> ok, after a nice way to wrap up the day with the Q&A... see you all tomorrow!
<philipballew> mhall119, pm?
<mhall119> philipballew: go ahead
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, do we still need to discuss anything wrt the bundles?
<dpm> dholbach, I thought you and popey had finished them last week? Or are there any pending questions?
<popey> gah, need to speak to msm about numbers.
<popey> dpm: sorry, completely forgot. We don't have exact numbers for how many bundles. It's not clear to me from the ubucontest hangout doc how many there should be
<dpm> popey, did you talk to dholbach about it?
<popey> he said it was in the doc
<popey> but I'm seeing more than just two tiers of swag
<popey> and it's further vague because teams can have more than one person, and thus "one swag per person" can be more or less, depending on how many people enter
<dholbach> I don't have any more details
<dholbach> I guess we need to talk to sturmflut
<dholbach> is the question just how many bundles of each tier we need?
<popey> we can go for the maximum
<popey> yes, but we can't know that until we know how many people enter
<popey> e.g. 3 people per team, max N teams
<popey> he's on holiday but I can speak to him via telegram
<dpm> yes, we should go for the maximum as per http://ubucon.de/sites/ubucon.de/files/UbuContest-Termsofentry.pdf
<popey> Ok, I'll go for max. We can always order fewer if we don't need them.
<dholbach> ok cool
<dpm> yes, that's the idea
<dholbach> once we have everything confirmed I can update the terms again
<dholbach> Wunmi told me that us that we have to specify them there
<popey> how odd.
 * popey is speaking to sturmflut
<dpm> popey, dholbach in summary, it's http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubucontestbundles
<dholbach> thanks!
<dpm> popey, dholbach, can I leave it in your hands? Any other questions?
<dholbach> I'll just specify in the terms what a large and what a medium bundle is
<dholbach> not sure if I need to do anything else?
<popey> ya
<popey> no it's all good
<popey> i just summarised it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11959051/ :)
<popey> 11x small, 4x large
<popey> oh, i got it wrong then.
<popey> yeah, leave it with me.
<dpm> sorry, computer froze
<popey> np, all good.
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> dpm, hum... do we have the contents of the bundles?
<dholbach> popey, ^
<dholbach> that's what we need for the terms
<popey> dholbach: yes, it's in the spreadsheet
<popey> but dont yet
<popey> because msm needs to check stock
<dholbach> ok, let me know once it's confirmed :)
<popey> kk
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'm out for today - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> Off here too, see you all ... on Monday!
<Na3iL> hey, is there any other council members here that could grace us with their presence for a few minutes on meeting in #ubuntu-africa in about 40 mins time?
<mhall119> Na3iL: which council?
<Na3iL> mhall119, community council or even loco council
<Na3iL> mhall119, I think u're the one am looking for x)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, if you have a bit of time, maybe you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/generalise-external-docs-branches/+merge/266383? (if you'd prefer I can propose it against proper lp:developer-ubuntu-com)
<mhall119> dholbach: if lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import is still waiting on review, you can just land this merge and it'll be reviewed before landing in trunk
<dholbach> mhall119, ok... davidcalle and I started using lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import to work on the feature together
<dholbach> but as he's on paternity leave right now I was looking for somebody else to have a look at it :-)
<dholbach> but sure, I can propose the whole thing against developer.u.c and we can take it from there
<dholbach> the code still contains a few FIXMEs though
<mhall119> ah, I see
<dholbach> it'd be good to get your input
<mhall119> so looking over the diff, I'm concerned about is_snappy_branch and the number of places it's used
<dholbach> particularly on the issue of recreating pages with every import
<dholbach> mhall119, we started off with just wanting to import snappy docs
<dholbach> ie ./docs in lp:snappy and ./docs from lp:snappy/15.04 for example
<dholbach> to better explain that there's multiple versions we add some pointers to that
<dholbach> now we saw that we want to import ./docs form lp:snapcraft too
<dholbach> which doesn't need the same handling
<dholbach> but sure... I can try to minimise the use of is_snappy_branch
<dholbach> good point
<mhall119> dholbach: for me it was more of a warning sign that this may not be easily done in a generic way
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'll group the use of is_snappy_branch and make it clearer
<dholbach> all rightie, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> hello!
<nigelb> Finally upgraded to 14.04.
<nigelb> This looks different. In a good way!
<dholbach> :-)
<popey> Green tea o'clock
<dholbach> mhall119, if you could have another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/generalise-external-docs-branches/+merge/266383 I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> mhall119, I totally got rid of is_snappy_branch
<jcastro> popey: guess what I just bought
<popey> jcastro: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0001XLXYI ?
<dholbach> jcastro, http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq178/arkonastriborg123/SFOD/metllaunder1.jpg?
<mhall119> nah, jcastro just bought a $10,000 directional ethernet cable
<jcastro> popey: I already own that
<jcastro> popey: I bought a Motorola G android phone
<jcastro> popey: because you won't sell me a phone.
<jcastro> I hold you responsible for the next 6 months of my Java inducted coma.
<popey> \o/
<popey> ✓ - Achievement unlocked.
<nigelb> jcastro: MotoG is good :)
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> see you on Monday! :-)
<mhall119> alright guys, I'm taking off early today, gotta help move my grandmother into assisted living :/
<pleia2> mhall119: been there :\ best of luck and all that
<mhall119> pleia2: thanks, she's at least in Maine, so that should make it easier :)
<jcastro> mhall119: man that's awesome, it looks like people are finally really spending that community money for good things'
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, it's doing a lot to help ubucons
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-02
<Silverlion> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-01
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> dholbach: hey hey hey! :D
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> dholbach: how are you?
<dholbach> hanging in there - how about you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<svij> morning!
<tsimonq2> o/ svij, how are you? :)
<svij> fine and you? :)
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> SSDs are actually kinda cheap, for what I dedicate to my /home now wouldn't be that much money to move to a dedicated SSD
<tsimonq2> /dev/sda2                           197G  133G   54G  72% /home
<tsimonq2> a 240 GB SSD is only $70 USD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4P04BT9659&cm_re=200_gb_ssd-_-20-156-066-_-Product
<tsimonq2> it's awesome that I can actually earn money to buy that and it's not crazy expensive
<tsimonq2> I'm still on a 1 TB HDD
<tsimonq2> with all the builds I've been doing (that are under ~/Code), an SDD would probably really help
<tsimonq2> meanwhile I'm working on a few packages with a couple people and one by myself that will go into Debian :D
<tsimonq2> an SDD would help a lot
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: with dpm gone this week, do you have much to talk about in the team call later on?
<mhall119> not especially, we went over it all last week before dpm left
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'd just keep on working through the codelab thing then
<popey> kk
 * mhall119 will keep working on snapcraft
 * dholbach gets back to it then
<jose> mhall119: are we syncing up tomorrow morning?
<mhall119> jose: I'm available if you want to, sure
 * tsimonq2 prepares questions for tomorrow's Q&A
<dholbach> all right, I'm going to call it a day today - have a good one everyone!
<Kilos> night dholbach
<dholbach> bye Kilos
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit I missed him
<belkinsa> Haven't had a chance to hug him, tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> lol :P
<tsimonq2> belkinsa: I thought you were busy? :D
<belkinsa> I am, but I multitask like everyone else.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-02
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: who's up for the Q&A today?
 * dholbach relocates to the office
<popey> dholbach: was it you and I last week?
<popey> looking at http://ubuntuonair.com/ - yes :)
<dholbach> :)
 * tsimonq2 places bets for who's doing the Q&A
<popey> dholbach: when you get a mo, can you review file manager in the store pls
<dholbach> popey, will do
<dholbach> done
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> somebody still needs to hit the publish button I think
<popey> ah
<popey> that would be me
<mhall119_> dholbach: I can do the Q&A today
<dholbach> mhall119_, cool - maybe one of didrocks and davidcalle can help? :)
<tsimonq2> hmm, we're an hour out, who's gonna join mhall119? :O
<tsimonq2> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> I'd prefer if I could finish something else today
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I was just pinging because you asked two people before :)
<dholbach> I guess I don't understand... :)
<mhall119> jose: will be a couple minutes late to our call
<jose> mhall119: no worries
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - have a good one everyone!
<Mister_Q> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> bye Mister_Q
<dholbach> Mister_Q, is everything resolved regarding the terms of entry?
<Mister_Q> dholbach oh I knew I forgot something. will take care of that tomorrow
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> thanks!°
<dholbach> see you!
<Mister_Q> thanks for reminding me
<Mister_Q> oh
<svij> Mister_Q: too slow, as always! :P
<Mister_Q> svij well at least I could say goodbye before he disappeared this time :D
<svij> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-03
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<czajkowski> Hi
<tsimonq2> o/ czajkowski, how are you?
<czajkowski> not bad thanks you/
<czajkowski> heading to london for the day for work
<tsimonq2> great czajkowski :)
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<Mister_Q> dholbach I emailed Jess about the comments and questions and we have to discuss some of that on next weeks meeting
<dholbach> cool, thanks
<Mister_Q> dholbach will you be on next weeks meeting? dpm is still on vacation then
<dholbach> I'm not sure yet - I'm quite busy with dpm being away
<dholbach> is there anything super important I could help with?
<Mister_Q> no, it should be enough if I will write up our summary and decisions and send it to you
<dholbach> ok cool - let me know if there's anything which needs my input or of anyone else and I can help
<Mister_Q> will do
<tsimonq2> o/ Mi	
<tsimonq2> *Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> o/ ts
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> XD
<svij> o/ ts Mi
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> o/ svij
<tsimonq2> home alone, just made myself some homemade mashed potatoes, tastes great :D
<popey> nom
<tsimonq2> although I stubbed my toe a little bit on the milk I think
<tsimonq2> (reason why I mentioned being home alone is the fact that I don't have to share :P)
<popey> did you stub your toe on a cow?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi guys
<tsimonq2> popey: no, because that would be utterly terrible
<tsimonq2> I know so many cow puns, there were only 8 8th graders last year and that was a running joke we had, cow puns :P
<tsimonq2> we really did milk out all the cow puns we could ;)
<tsimonq2> popey: cow puns got so cheezy ;)
<tsimonq2> should I moooooooove on from them now? :P
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: team call?
<dholbach> or do we skip?
<mhall119> omw
<popey> ooh
<popey> sorry
<popey> omw
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - have a good one everyone!
<Kilos> cheers dholbach
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-04
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> yay, my sleep schedule is back on US time zone! :P
<jose> mhall119: have a sec for a quick call?
<mhall119> jose: I'm about to be on another call, can we do it in ~30?
<jose> sure
<mhall119> jose: had a no-show, if you want to do the hangout now
<jose> mhall119: sure, same.ubuconla link?
<mhall119> wfm
<mhall119> jose: lost you
 * popey hugs dholbach, despite him not being here anymore
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-05
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> good morning super early dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<svij> fall off your bed? ;)
<dholbach> not really :)
<dholbach> just leaving a bit early today, so I'm starting a bit earlier too
<svij> ah, cool
<popey> \o/ friday
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others that are awake now
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<popey> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi popey
<jose> aaaand almost everything is set for ubuconla!
<dholbach> very nice!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'll need to run in a few to catch a plane - have a great weekend everyone!
<mhall119> jose: are you going to use ubuntuonair.com for your plenary? It still shows the Community Team Q&A right now
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-06
<ahoneybun> mhall119: this subredit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4wd0gk/hi_ubuntu_were_ubuntu_too/ is getting kinda flamy
 * mhall119 checks
<mhall119> looks like a bunch of comments were deleted
<ahoneybun> yea quite a bit of them, might have been nhaines as he comment in there and as control of the reddit
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-07
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-31
<popey> jose: do you have access to meetingology?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-01
<ahoneybun> if anyone knows where nik90 hangs let him know I fixed his Ubuntu Membership going out
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Not saying it was, but what if it was intentional?
<tsimonq2> (i.e. what if he doesn't want to be part of Ubuntu any more?)
<pleia2> I'm really uncomfortable with this favoritism of auto-renewing some people and not others
<tsimonq2> pleia2: That's also sort of my point
<tsimonq2> Regardless, I'd support just not auto-renewing at all unless they directly email the membership board.
<pleia2> agreed
<pleia2> that's how it's supposed to be
<pleia2> not sure how people got into the habit of doing this for people they know :\
<tsimonq2> I don't know...
<pleia2> plenty of "important" people in ubuntu have membership lapse, just yesterday was bapoumba and she was a forums council member and stuff
<pleia2> no one autorenwed her
<tsimonq2> Regardless, sometimes people have privately emailed membership board members saying "oh shoot, I forgot to renew it, could you do that for me?" in which case the member should probably email the board explaining that.
<pleia2> yeah, that's no problem
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I think we're on the same page here :)
 * pleia2 nods
<tsimonq2> (I mean, we agree, I can't word good right now, -> caffeine) :)
<pleia2> I'll email the membership board in the morning to see if we can get this practice sorted
<pleia2> now I need rest ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: great minds think alike, had the same idea when I was making my coffee ;)
<tsimonq2> sleep well
<ahoneybun> honestly I don't even know who is on the board and who is not anymore
<ahoneybun> I just saw a name I knew and did it
<popey> ahoneybun: in answer to your original question, Nekhelesh hangs out on Telegram mostly
<hggdh> in general, it is difficult to know if a membership lapse was accidental or willful; I have never seen a written rule/decision on that, but...
<hggdh> what I have heard from other members thru the years is we wait for the ex-member to request re-instatement
<hggdh> what *I* have done is I would contact some that I personally knew, and ask them if they noticed, and take action depending on the response
<hggdh> there is also the question of "how long is long enough": a membership lapsed 1/2/3/4/5 days/weeks/months/years. Should we renew, or must the person re-apply?
<PaulW2U> Just my opinion as an Ubuntu Member but if an Ubuntu Member gets an email prompting them to take an action and they don't then that is *their* problem. If someone else with the appropriate access renews on their behalf then what is the point of the two year rule?
<PaulW2U> Once a membership has expired than that is for that Ubuntu Member to deal with him/herself if there is a need to do so.
<hggdh> PaulW2U: not always you get an email. I myself have lapsed at least once because I did not receive the warnings (or, if I did, it was lost somehow). Apart for that, yes, I agree.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-02
<tsimonq2> hggdh: That's a bug imho
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Any reason why ~mako is the only Ubuntu Member who will never expire?
<pleia2> no idea, he was onw of the original CC members so maybe he owned the team in the early days or somethinf
<tsimonq2> Ah ok, he's not a team admin nowadays...
<pleia2> no, he hasn't been around in some time
<pleia2> seems like his status is just an artifact of the past
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Should I send the membership board an email or should I just set an expiration date for him?
<pleia2> maybe send an email to the CC before doing anything
<tsimonq2> That's fair.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thanks
<pleia2> sure
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<hggdh> yes, I would suggest *not* acting on mako until we find more.
<tsimonq2> Email sent to the Community Council/
<tsimonq2> s/\///
<tsimonq2> Shoot.
<tsimonq2> jose: ugh, you're right
<jose> happens, that's fine
<hggdh> tsimonq2: the failure to receive a warning email is difficult to pinpoint, but it does not seem like an emailer issue
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Yeah, it's interesting.
<tsimonq2> jose: Well to be fair this channel is public and logged so it's no big deal anyways :P
<hggdh> tsimonq2: lately I have been having warnings from mailman that some emails for me have been bouncing and subscriptions were going to be disabled
<jose> yup, was about to say that but was too lazy and figured you must've noticed
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Interesting.
<hggdh> tsimonq2: from the emails I received looks more like something relating to how google is treating the emails
<tsimonq2> hggdh: I don't understand why it would do that
<hggdh> neither do I, since most emails are lost and I do not have access to the mailman logs...
<jose> if it's really affecting people, I think we can raise it to IS
<hggdh> I do not know who (if any) else is being affected. I know about me...
<jose> I'd say, file an RT and it'll get assigned the appropriate priority. it's still an issue, even if it affects one.
<hggdh> will do, as soon as I get a new rejection
<jose> thanks! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-03
<czajkowski> aloha
<tsimonq2> czajkowski: Hey, how are you?
<Kilos> hi czajkowski tsimonq2
<Kilos> and everyone else
<tsimonq2> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> do you do lotsa social media stuffs?
<Kilos> i need a link spread far and whide please
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<tsimonq2> Kilos: Sorry I can't help more, I would if I had the financial resources.
<Kilos> np just spread the link please lad
<Kilos> someone out there might help
<tsimonq2> Kilos: Done, Tweeted it.
<Kilos> ty :-)
<tsimonq2> You're welcome. :)
<Kilos> if everyone does that somewhere it will hit an arab sheik that will just throw some petty cash this way
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: Kilos all good thanks just back from some time off
<Kilos> time off is always good for the soul
<popey> czajkowski: back in blighty?
<czajkowski> aye indeed
<czajkowski> got back last night
<czajkowski> no travel until end of August and then that might be to ireland
<popey> yay
<czajkowski> aye some downtime, next time I'm back to SF is for Java one in October and then las vegas for AWS Re invent
<czajkowski> may go to Linux foundation event in Europe and Dockercon
<czajkowski> popey: going to any events?
<popey> none this month, but one coming up
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> devrel london is coming back and CFP is open popey if you fancy submitting?
<popey> I setup a bot to keep an eye out for meetups soon
<czajkowski> or attending
<popey> there's so many meetups it crashes out as there are so many meetup api calls :S
<popey> czajkowski: i don't feel qualified to talk at devrelcon
<czajkowski> https://london-2017.devrel.net/
<czajkowski> popey: pff!!
<czajkowski> popey: aye but you can search by city or topic
<czajkowski> I tend to do that it makes it a bit easier
<czajkowski> also have you looked at evman ?
<popey> no, wossat
<czajkowski> OMG the best thing ever!
<czajkowski> popey: so we use it for tracking our events and speaking engagement
<czajkowski> better than yet another spreadsheet
<czajkowski> dev by the folks on openshift at redhat
<czajkowski> popey: evman.io
<czajkowski> so you can log in there with one of the sign on thingys
<czajkowski> but you can also install your own stand alone set up
<czajkowski> it buils ups  atimeline of stuff
<czajkowski> we use it to track CFPS
<popey> nice, will take a look, thanks
<czajkowski> then you can see stats on your talks accepted
 * popey adds a trello card to the infinite backlog of doom to look at evman
<czajkowski> lol sorry
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> kinda really want to just attend this http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-source-summit-europe
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-08-01
<orliesaurus19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<orliesaurus19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<orliesaurus19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pokk14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pokk14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pokk14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<orliesaurus19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pokk14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gonyere_> so is it possible to get minecraft 1.8 on ubuntu? no matter how I install it, I keep getting 1.13, which just doesn't have the latest mods availble my kids want...
<Turner9228> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turner9228> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turner9228> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turner9228> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<james4138221> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<james4138221> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<james4138221> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<james4138221> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Namarrgon7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Namarrgon7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<annieslmaos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<annieslmaos> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<annieslmaos> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<annieslmaos> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ynyounuo18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ynyounuo18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ynyounuo18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ynyounuo18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<strugee0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<strugee0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<strugee0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<strugee0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<arza26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arza26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arza26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<arza26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<RoyK29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RoyK29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<RoyK29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RoyK29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mist9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mist9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mist9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mist9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lord_of_Life19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lord_of_Life19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lord_of_Life19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lord_of_Life19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest57433> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest57433> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest57433> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest57433> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anthonyf11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anthonyf11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anthonyf11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anthonyf11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<atomicthumbs13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<atomicthumbs13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<atomicthumbs13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<atomicthumbs13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<boars> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boars> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boars> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<boars> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GeekDude4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GeekDude4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GeekDude4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GeekDude4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Facilitating> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Facilitating> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Facilitating> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Facilitating> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Matrixiumn> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Matrixiumn> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Matrixiumn> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Matrixiumn> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SolarAquarion18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SolarAquarion18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SolarAquarion18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SolarAquarion18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<^MillerBoss5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^MillerBoss5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^MillerBoss5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<^MillerBoss5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ArsenArsen24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ArsenArsen24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ArsenArsen24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ArsenArsen24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<NSCLRP-1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NSCLRP-1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NSCLRP-1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<NSCLRP-1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Michail1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Michail1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Michail1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Michail1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest32399> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest32399> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest32399> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest32399> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<diogenese15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<diogenese15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<diogenese15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<diogenese15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rs-afk> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rs-afk> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rs-afk> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rs-afk> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ikevin15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ikevin15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ikevin15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ikevin15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<APLU20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<APLU20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<APLU20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<APLU20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fford> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fford> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fford> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fford> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rctgamer317> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rctgamer317> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rctgamer317> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rctgamer317> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Unit193> popey: ↑
<popey> ta
<Unit193> 'Welcome!
#ubuntu-community-team 2019-08-03
<bqoinb> Today was the first time I logged on to Ubuntu Budgie after using an old iPad for months.
<bqoinb> I looked into livepatch & its a mess.
<bqoinb> Here's where I ended up https://i.postimg.cc/CxSchnqm/Screenshot-from-2019-08-03-22-07-19.png
<bqoinb> and this is why I am leaving ubuntu/conc.
<bqoinb> thankyou.
